# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Chult Hex Crawl - IC

## agignac

Here's the IC thread for our game. I'll post some intro/background info soon.

Recruitment thread:  here

OOC thread: here

Slide deck: here

----------


## agignac

You disembark in a tropical city under the blazing sun. The familiar sounds of a harbor - creaking ropes, slapping waves, heavy barrels rolling across cobblestones - mingle with voices shouting and cursing in an unfamiliar language filled with clicks, inhalations, and singsongy words that make it sound almost musical. The aroma of unfamiliar spices and tropical fruit mixes with the wharf-side smells of fish, tar and canvas.

Beyond all that, Port Nyanzaru is an explosion of color. Buildings are painted in bright shades of blue, green, orange and salmon pink, or their walls are adorned with murals portraying giant reptiles and mythical heroes. Every building sports baskets and clay urns of colorful flowers or is draped in leafy, flowering vines. 

Minstrels in bright clothing adorned with feathers and shells perform on street corners. Multicolored pennants and sun awnings flutter atop the city walls. A crowd of children dressed in feathered hats and capes races past you, squealing in delighted terror as a street performer costumed as a big-toothed lizards stomps and roars behind them. The whole city seems to be bustling, sweating, laughing, swearing and singing. 

I'll be using this colour for any ooc comments in the ic thread. When you're ready, post a few paragraphs giving a brief overview of your month on the ship, and your first impression of the city.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

Ziri stepped off the boat, feeling the crunch of grit on the wood of the piers. Her body was swaddled in her clothing; chainmail and tabard, sturdy thigh-high boots under ornately decorated protective skirts, a foxskin draped around her shoulders like a scarf. No sweat dripped down her moon-pale skin.

Because, of course, it was not skin at all, but porcelain. Ziri had shed her flesh for iron and wood and a crystal that clenched and beat inside her chest, and left her former chyrssalis sleeping and still an ocean away. 

The city was bright with life and colour, and for a moment, the exhuman simply stood and watched it, arms folded in her habitual pose. Her unsmiling face hid any traces of her thoughts on the matter. Compared to the liveliness of the city at large, she cut a stern figure. She surveyed the area; no obvious threats. As someone who relied on her fists, anyway, she never had to worry about being caught blade undrawn. The longsword at her waist with its gold wire-wrapped handle had found only ceramonial use.

She took a last look at the boat, nodded to the crew, and centred herself to move forward. There was no sense in delaying. She'd kept much to herself on the voyage; as a noble, she'd had the right to dine with the officers, and joined them occasionally, even if she could not taste the food and had to empty it from an internal sac later. For the ordinary crew, they'd been treated with polite dismissal for the most part. Only thrice had she come forth to spar with any willing
_You have a punch like iron, Lady,_ they'd said.
_So I'm told,_ she'd replied.

----------


## tonberrian

*"FINALLY! Oh I'm ready to go on an adventure I'm sick and tired of boats!"* Nyx, the half-drow was tired of being seasick and was grateful for solid land under her feat. She was ready to go visit every shop and sample local delicacies, to partake of this new place, and to register as an official explorer of the jungle of Chult. But what to do on day two? *"Come on Squeak, let's get going!"* Nyx dashes off into the city.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin had spent much of the voyage looking over what he knew about Chult. It wasn't much, really. Sure, plenty of sailors had stories about Port Nyanzaru - sailors have stories about _every_ port they've stopped in, and if you're lucky half of them are true - but naturally they hadn't had any reason to delve deeper into the jungle. They'd heard of his prize, of course, the golden city whose name still eluded him, but besides a few of them having heard local twists on the story he was told all those years ago, they had nothing of use. That left the physical information, which was...also not great. He had two maps, and he wasn't sure if either was useful. The one in his map case was of a structure of some kind, and the man he got it off swore it was from Chult, but who knew really, and the other...was utterly incomphrensible, as if a madman with no understanding of how distances worked and a very loose grip on half a dozen languages had drawn it. He hadn't paid for that one, merely coming across it in his youth, but it still vexed him somewhat. He guessed that just meant that the original 'plan' was still the way to go - look for local information in the port, maybe some help if his coin extended that far, and then start exploring, following up leads and keeping eyes open for any opportunities. Not great, but it's what it was. At least he had a good idea whose ruins were out there in the jungle. He hoped his prior research would be useful in that regard, at least.

The city was pretty impressive, he had to say. A brighter place than some of the places he'd ended up in since leaving his home in the forests, that's for sure, but his gut said brighter didn't mean safer. Now then, where were the others - the people he'd talked to about his goal and who'd seemed interested in coming along? He certainly wasn't planning on heading out alone, that was for sure.

----------


## Swami Monsoon

Farid stands next to his small pile of possessions, lost in a surge of information... colors, scents, languages, accents. As always, the need to count, to catalog... Finally he focuses on one quiet eddy in the larger stream of sensation. He watches the children and entertainers, immersing himself in the happiness of others. This is soothing for a time, but the quiet thoughts remain. When the small parade finally passes, they grow a bit louder. He is here to solve a mystery, to reveal a bit more of the shape of the world. But what exactly do these others want? Once again he thinks through all of the potential selfish, shallow reasons, then sighs when he realizes that this speaks as poorly of himself as it does of his new companions. He walks back up the dock, where the others are finally gathering near the gangplank...

----------


## agignac

The children are shouted at by an old Chultan woman, walking along the street with a huge clay pot balanced on her head. Laughing, the "dinosaur" chases them back across the road. Then several things happen at once. 

A strange trumpeting squawk is heard, a sound of pain unlike anything you've ever heard.
A man's deep voice cries out in alarm in the musical language of Chult.
The street trembles as something heavy charges towards you.

Alarmed, you all look up from your position near the end of the dock, to see a triceratops charging down the road, right towards you! It has a yoke around its shoulders, and had been pulling a cart laden with stones. One of the struts attached to the cart had snapped, and is dangling from the unbalanced toke. The cart has flipped onto its side, and stones are rolling into the street in the dinosaur's wake. People shout and dive into doorways, run down the docks, and two even jump into the harbour.

Two Chultan men chase the dinosaur, terror on their faces. The children scream, and some run, but six stand in the street, eyes wide in shock. The old woman drops her jug, which shatters on the cobbled street. She tried to run, slips, and falls into the shards, cutting her hands and legs. The dinosaur actor scoops up two of the smallest kids and runs for an alley. The triceratops trumpet-squawks again; it shows no signs of slowing as it thunders towards you.

----------


## Volthawk

The dinosaurs had been one of the things Draelin had been curious about when it came to the people of Chult - he'd heard that they had big creatures like this tamed, and had heard the general description of a triceratops (as described by a man who talked to someone who'd seen one, and who had been heavily drunk on both occasions) and he'd wanted to see one, but this wasn't the way he planned on it happening. He might not have had the most heroic life, and his motivations for coming here may be rooted in gold and glory, but he still wasn't going to sit by and watch kids get crushed. At least he was quick. As he dashed out into the street towards the nearest child, he hoped that was enough. Crushed minutes after leaving port was not how he intended his time on Chult to end.

----------


## tonberrian

*"Waaah!"* Nyx dodges out of the way of the rampaging dino into an alleyway.

----------


## Swami Monsoon

The charging beast snaps Farid out of his musings... He turns to face it, concentrates and conjures writhing tendrils of mist that reach through the planks of the dock. He's not sure it's going to stop an elephant-sized creature, but maybe it will be slowed down for a few crucial moments...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Entangle under the triceratops, placing the center of the zone just in front of it. Move out of its path (if there's space).

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

Ziri's eyes narrowed. 

Four children and the old woman in the path. There wouldn't be time to move all of them out the way, so-

Vines began to sprout beneath the charging beast, slowing it down, and hopefully it would be enough for this to work. She didn't have any fancy magic to halt the thing; all she had was the strength this body had embued her with and the weight of duty. 

She broke into a run, her chainmail clanking.

*"Get them out the way!"* she roared to no one in particular and put herself in the way of the beast. With a bellow, she grabbed the triceratops by the horns and strained to shove it back down into the vines.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Shove the triceratops prone when it reaches the edge of the vine patch

----------


## agignac

Fearlessly, Ziri threw herself into the path of the rampaging triceratops, hoping to wrestle it into the entangling vines that Farid had summoned. Draelin caught up a child in his arms, and Ziri's command for others to help spurred several terrified onlookers into action. Children were pulled aside as Ziri leant all her strength into the triceratops horns. 

She might as well try to wrestle an avalanche. The creature was so massive that its momentum carried it through the enchanted vines as if they were string. However, the creature was domesticated, and Ziri's unafraid demands of the animal slowed it down some. As near-victims were whisked away, the dinosaur continued to move forward, pushing Ziri's feet backwards along the cobbles. Her weight wasn't enough to stop it, but it continued to slow. 

It seemed to take forever, but a few moments later the animal's handlers caught up to it. One of them found a quick-release catch on the yoke, which tumbled to the ground behind them. The other joined Ziri at the animal's head, grabbing a hand-hold specifically pierced into the frill, and yanking hard to the left, while speaking soothingly to the animal. The dinosaur stumbled, then dropped to its front knees, skidded a few more feet, then finally was still. 

There was a moment of breathless silence, then absolute bedlam as the people began to cheer, talk, shout, scream and laugh shakily. The little girl in Draelin's arm threw her arms around his neck and cried, *"Again! Again!"* Parents caught up their children and hugged them tight. The dinosaur handlers thanked Ziri profusely for helping prevent catastrophe. A tabaxi minstrel stared at Farid, then smiled appreciatively. The striped cat-person began quietly working out a beat on her drums, already working on a song to commemorate the near-disaster.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

Ziri merely raised a hand to the dinosaur handlers. Her boots had left clear skidmarks from the edge of the vines to where she stood now. 

*"It was nothing,"* she said. Now she wasn't shouting, there was a peculiarly musical ting to her voice, like striking a bell. *"I was here, so I acted. That is all. Keep better control of your beasts."*

Seeing none of the children were injured, she went to the old woman and offered a hand. It was nothing life threatening - but why leave the old woman to bleed if she could prevent it?
*"For the cuts, old one,"* she said.* "Give me your hand for a moment."

*When the old woman did, the paladin simply frowned for a brief moment before orange light passed from her to the old woman, knitting together the cuts and leaving unwounded skin.



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Use however much Lay on Hands necessary to fix up the granny.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin was a little surprised that worked, but he was thankful it did (albeit for reasons other than those he expected). The child's laugh and shout gets him smiling again, and he passes her off to her parents, complimenting her spirit of adventure. Right, that was an interesting diversion, now to the business at hand - getting some people together. The star of the moment seemed like a good starting point - he wasn't quite sure what her deal was, whatever it was was weird enough to be out of his speciality, but she'd seemed a least a little interested when he'd told her his goal (at least, he thought so, lady had one hell of a poker face, although how much was his own wishful thinking was hard to say in hindsight) and if nothing else recent events had shown that having her around was probably a good idea.

Walking over to where the old woman is being healed - she can do that too? - Draelin smiles and waves once Ziri is done. *"Hey, it's me. Draelin. We talked on the boat about why I'm here and what I'm looking for, and you seemed interested. Now we're here, I'm needing people to explore with - it doesn't seem like a good idea to go out there alone - and you've just made a good argument for wanting you around. Do you have other business here, or are you free and willing to come with me? The prize at the end is worth it."* He doesn't say the "if we succeed" part of that last statement out loud.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

The Lady Foxglove thought for a brief second, placing the figure before her. 

*"Ah, yes. Draelin Tailir,"* she said. *"You would be correct - it would not be wise to go out alone. I have little enough business in this town. I too seek something out there."*
She looked him down for a moment. Bow and blade; one hoped he knew how to use them.
*"There is something I must destroy I hope to find in this accursed land. If you agree to aid me in this task, I shall help thee in yours."
*She looked around.*
"There was another who cast a spell to slow the beast. Quickwitted, and willing to aid the innocent; he might do well as a third in this venture. Aside from that, we should hire a guide experienced already in this land."
*

----------


## Swami Monsoon

Farid makes sure nobody is hurt and helps people gather possessions that were dropped or scattered. As he finishes, he notices some of his fellow passengers talking among themselves. He listens as he approaches...

"So you all are going to go through with this... to find this thing, this place in the jungle?"

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin turns in the direction of the newcomer, nodding as he does. "Of course! I have a lost city to find, and she has a..." He pauses, glancing over at Ziri. "Evil...temple...relic...to destroy? Or something? We haven't establised the details there. Point is, yes, we're planning on exploring out there."

----------


## tonberrian

*"Woo! Evil Temple! Let's go!"* Nyx has appeared behind the rest of the group.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

The Lady Foxglove shook her head at Nyx's enthusiasm, but didn't seem startled. 

*"Not a temple,"* she said. *"A hag, who laid a curse on me and mine, and I seek to eliminate it for its misdeeds. Last I knew, it was on this continent, and know little enough besides."*

----------


## agignac

The old woman thanked Ziri profusely in a language she didn't understand. Gradually the activity in the area went back to normal. The handlers brought the triceratops back they way it had come, dragging the broken harness and cart away with them. 

As the four newfound companions discussed their plans, a tall black man approached them purposefully. He had a shaved head, wore bright saffron robes, and carried a thick ledger. A young girl pulled impatiently at his hand, then stopped and pointed at Ziri and the others. She spoke demandingly in a language full of clicks, and the bald man smiled at her indulgently. 

Stepping forward, he said, *"I hear I have you to thank for preventing some deaths here."* His common was thickly accented with melodious vowels. *"I am Kwalu M'wenye, factor for the Merchant Prince, his highness Ifan Talro'a. Prince Ifan is responsible for beasts and beast training here in Port Nyanzaru. In his name, I thank you for your brave actions here today."*

He pulled a pouch from his pocket, made of brightly woven cloth with a pattern of dinosaur footprints. Holding it out to them, he said, *"A gesture of the prince's gratitude. We hope you can enjoy some of the many delights to be found here in Port Nyanzaru."*

You know there are seven merchant princes that rule Port Nyanzaru, and each have specific monopolies on merchandise sold in the city, and according responsibilities. The pouch contains 100 gp.

----------


## Volthawk

Nyx's appearance gets Draelin looking, but he shrugs and nods. He was pretty sure they'd talked on the boat, and he didn't see the reason to turn down such willing help. Instead, he thinks over what Ziri said. *"A hag, huh...maybe we might find out something if we ask around. Someone goes around laying down curses at people, that's the kind of thing that gets attention, and they might have kept going here. If there are victims over here, that might give us a trail to work from."*

The factor was a surprise, but a welcome one. Bit of a higher-class sort than Draelin was expecting to meet within an hour of stepping off the boat, but he's not complaining, and more funds would always be useful. *"Thanks. It was mainly our woman here,"* He gestures at Ziri. *"Who did the heavy lifting there, but your thanks are appreciated. We're planning on preparing for a journey into the jungle soon. Do you have any recommendations on places to go and people to talk to for those preparations?"*

----------


## agignac

> The factor was a surprise, but a welcome one. Bit of a higher-class sort than Draelin was expecting to meet within an hour of stepping off the boat, but he's not complaining, and more funds would always be useful. *"Thanks. It was mainly our woman here,"* He gestures at Ziri. *"Who did the heavy lifting there, but your thanks are appreciated. We're planning on preparing for a journey into the jungle soon. Do you have any recommendations on places to go and people to talk to for those preparations?"*


Kwalu nodded, *"Yes, I am not surprised that you seek to find adventure in the jungles. I will not try to dissuade you, though I fear once you leave the safety of our city, we may never see you again. It is very important to hire an experienced guide. Prince Jobal is in charge of the guides, and I strongly urge you to hire one that has been vetted by Jobal. There are many black-market guides, but they will likely abandon you, or even kill you for your treasures. The official guides have advertisements up in many inns, or at the harbour-master's office."

"It is also very important to bring a water-purifier - there are many parasites in Chult, and you do not want to be infested with throat-leeches. Or buy a rain-catcher - the rain is safe to drink. Bug-repellent is also very important or you will get the shaking sickness, or the sleeping sickness, or something worse. Depending on which way you want to travel, you may want a canoe. You can travel down the River Soshenstar, or Tiryki for many days.  You can find all that you will need at the Grand Souk. The merchants there an inspected regularly, and can be trusted."*

You can see all the guide advertisements in the slide deck (link in my signature)

----------


## Swami Monsoon

Farid nods after listening to the long list of warnings. "I agree. The Circle taught me much about survival in harsh environments, but a place like this... is outside of my experience. One of the most important part of any learning is understanding your limits and where those limits lie."

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx eagerly grabs the coin pouch and tries to count the coins in it. *"Nice! Let's find a find a nice place to strike out from! Or should we find a quest board and see who's hiring first? Ooh, or get something to eat, I'm famished!"*

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

*"If this construction of a body has any good points,"* the Lady Foxglove rumbled, *"Diseases will find little purchase in iron and porcelain. Good fruit from an evil tree, I suppose."*
She clapped a heavy hand onto Nyx's shoulder as the orphan sprang out to grab the coinpurse. She hadn't helped with the dinosaur,*
"As for you, miss Nyx, hold on. That gold may have a use yet without being spent on... fripperies. We should definitely hire a guide, at least. I do not need to fear starvation if we stray from the trail; the rest of you cannot say the same." 
*

----------


## Volthawk

Seeing the back and forth between Nyx and Ziri, Draelin nods and speaks up. *"Alright. As I see it, here's the plan. First, we get a guide. From what I heard talking to people on the boat, they often want a good amount of coin up front, so let's handle that first. Gets our biggest expense out the way, and lets us know how much we have for everything else and how much to hold back to keep them paid. Second, we check out the markets. The guide will probably have some advice on what we'll need that we don't have, so we can get that, pick up anything else we come across that is of use, and maybe get something to eat to keep Nyx here happy - maybe the guide will know a good place for a meal. Then, once we're equipped and ready, we can go looking for leads on our goals and see if there's any way we can get paid to do what we were going to do anyway. Sound good, everyone?"*

----------


## Swami Monsoon

"I'm not familiar with this place, but I may know enough of the trade to figure out which of the potential guides actually know what they're doing..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Would I be able to use the Survival and/or Insight skills to evaluate potential guides and their abilities?

----------


## tonberrian

*"Sounds good to me!"*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem arrived too late at the dinosaur incident but he was able to witness the heroic of the Dame of Steel, he wispered amidst the crowd cheering "The dinosaur tamer, might be interesting". Bliksem shadowed this dinosaur tamer. As it appeared she was getting readied for going outside town, Bliksem stepped in front of the group. Pleasure to meet you, friends. I'm searching for adventures and coming back from them so i can write the exploits of extrordinary adventurers.
Bliksem bow, taking his ridiculously large hat off, letting his black and gold fur shining in all its beauty. "I am, Bliksem Los, I've been on the road with my master, who disappeared, probably in Chult but no more clues. It seems he found who killed the one i considered my first master. I fell in love with his stories and i'm here to make my own, for that, i need a group and someone who'd get in front of a charging dinosaur does give a feel of a good story starting. Permit me to join you, the pleasure gonna be all yours my friend."

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns had also been among the witnesses of the rampage. To himself he thought: There is a group, that might have a chance to survive the jungles.

Following them, he used the opportunity to step forward once the beautiful tabaxi had drawn their attention:
*"There is strength in numbers, though I admit you already have considerable strength among your number yourself.
I too would ask you to consider adding me to your expedition. 
My name is..."*
There was just the slightest hesitation as if the red skinned Tiefling wasn't quite sure himself.
*"The Red Horns. I am an arcane scholar of artefacts and I've been looking for an enterprising crew for a while to share the cost of a guide."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Upon practically rocketing off the ship, which had started to feel like a prison for the past few days, Nolwenn's mood had been buoyed by the colorful sights and sounds of magnificent Port Nyanzaru.  Barely taking the time to make sure her belongings were in order, she immediately asked for directions to the place where guides could be hired and made her way there.  Now, though, after inspecting each of posted offers, her high spirits have drained almost completely.  _Too much, too much, too much..._ the wizard thinks as she anxiously fidgets with her too-light coinpurse.  _I thought at least I'd have a chance of covering some sort of up-front payment.  I guess there's at least the ones who will waive the fee..._

The posters for the most reasonably-priced of the guides are in Nolwenn's hands when the other adventurers arrive.  _Or falling in with another expedition, not the worst choice._ *"Oh, I'm sorry, just looking,"* she apoloogizes, handing over the postings, but there's a flash of recognition in her eye when she sees the group, *"oh, you!  From the boat!  Are you all looking to hire a jungle guide?  I didn't know all of you were together."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns turned around:
*"Well, I don't know yet about these ladies and gentlemen, but I certainly am looking for a group to share the expenses of a guide. 
I'm called The Red Horns."* This time the name rolled smoother from his lips.* "Pleased to meet you Miss...?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin wasn't expecting the expedition's numbers to grow so rapidly, but he wasn't complaining. They were a strange lot, sure, but he recognised them from the boat, might've even talked to one or two of them, and they seemed...competent enough that it'd be worth having them. Clapping his hands, he steps forward to get everyone's attention. *"Alright, you're all in. I won't turn down more manpower and funds. We currently have three goals out there in the jungle: firstly, the big one, the Lost City of Omu. If we're the ones to find it, that's fame and fortune for all of us. Secondly, Ziri here has a nemesis out there she's hunting down, so if we hear anything about that we're following it up. Thirdly, everything else. This is a big city, and there's a big jungle out there. We can probably find people that want something out there, and I don't know about the rest of you but I won't turn down extra paydays."* He nods, looking over everyone. It was quite satisfying seeing everything come together like this after spending so long wanting and preparing. *"Once we're done with introductions, first step is figuring out who of these people are worth hiring. Farid here wants to suss out the guides a bit, so we'll go around to talk with them, but if any catch your eye we can prioritise."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"...Nolwenn,"* the wizard completes for the tiefling with a short bow before turning her attention to Draelin with a grin, *"and fame and fortune are what drew me here as well so that's a wonderful place to start.  You'll all have my finest enchantments at your disposal."*  Next, she offers forward the posters she had been examining, setting aside those she mentions for reference: *"a few of the guides are willing to waive their fees for personal assistance--I like the look of Musharib--but there are others, and with this many of us, an extra pair taking their split of the treasure might be more reasonable."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Well then, let's go visit them. I'm interested in the quest for the mask, stolen by pterafolk."* Red Horn shrugged and let his wings partially unfold from beneath his leather coat. *"With a bit of disguise, I might be able to get the covetted mask with little effort."*

----------


## Swami Monsoon

Farid introduces himself to the others...

"Maybe find some lodging first and a place to store our gear. Then we can start working our way down the list... I have no preference before I've met any of them. Speaking of guides, we first need to learn our way around this city."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Ah right, a place to work and... sleep, I guess. Yes. I remember a sailor recommending the Thundering Lizard, though I'm not sure this speaks for a restful environment. Kaya's House of Repose sounded much more inviting. I think I'll take lodgings there."*

The Red Horns replied, indicating vaguely towards the south.

*"For our expedition, I can provide you with an Alchemy Jug to produce 8 gallons of freshwater each day. That should simplify our logistics somewhat. Alternatively, I can create an extradimensional storage container for survival equipment. So plan your purchases accordingly."*

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

*"I am the Lady Ziri Foxglove,"* the clockwork lady introduced herself when the others did, *"Dame of Steel Fists, as some have called me."*
On the topic of guides, after looking at the posters, she pondered for a moment.
*"This druid - Qawasha - seems they could be trustworthy. The annihilation of the undead is always a worthy goal, and I would have pride in undertaking such as task. That he would then require no payment is some bonus, there."* 
[/B]

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem follow the lady mumbling though not really trying to conceal his excitement _Such magnificience, this is going to be such a story!_

Getting serious, a little, as they pondle over who to ask as a guide... but he laughed No, wait, sorry, its just too funny, that Salida salepitch is to say we're going to die with anyone else but she's one of the few who didn't offer to waive away the fee. In the end, she also doesn't ask for a fee in advance, meaning she believe she can take us back alive. Devious and a survivor, survivor is good, but devious... not so much. Anyway, as you said, the druid... i've heard stories

He thinks a moment before sharing his thoughts, waiting a little to make it a tiny bit more dramatic.

"A druid would usually be the best choice if our interest ally with his. The lost city, if that druid doesn't want it found, he might simply lose us within the jungle. Not all druid are good i've heard though i certainly do wish i'm wrong. But, taking care of the undead with all of you, side by side, would certainly make for a good story. And even better if we can find that city, and the hag."

Bliksem fondle his pouch a moment "I've no wants for wealth beside the necessities so i'm never sure if i have enough, not sure i can help on the sharing expense, so i'd take the risk with the druid since he'd do it free if we hunt undead at the same time. Win win situation for everyone!"

"I'm curious about the emerald enclave and the chwinga, anyone knows?

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Well, then we have at least one pair of matching opinions."* Red Horns chuckled drily. 
*"Let's question that druid first. If he makes a favorable impression, we can forgo the effort of asking the others. Acting decisesively is often just as good if not better than acting slowly."*

*Spoiler*
Show



History check on Emerald Enclave

(1d20+7)[*27*]




*"As for the Emerald Enclave: They are a group of rangers and druids, usually focused on preventing the wild threatening civilisation and vice versa. Here in Chult they are focused on protecting everything from the undead menace that has taken root on the isle. 
They are usually trustworthy enough to keep travelers save that they accompany through the wilds. 

Chwinga are little elementals - harmless for the most part. If you can manage to gain their favor they are known to bestow a blessing or boon on you."*

----------


## The Hellbug

As the group starts talking about the particulars of each of the guides, Nolwenn suddenly becomes very conscious of the fact that the group is quite the immobile crowd on the street corner.  *"I have no objections about any of the guides yet, but we should continue this conversation somewhere more comfortable,"* she pipes in, nodding towards Farid and The Red Horns in deference to their initial suggestion, *"Kaya's House of Repose sounds lovely--it'll be nice to sit down somewhere we aren't packed in like pickled fish.  Lead on!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Excellent, let's move then."* The Red Horns was now very animated, almost manic as he moved with purpose along the street, trusting the others to follow.

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Listening to The Red Horn explaination Thank you, that pretty much cover my doubts about the druid.
Looking at the rest of the group, bowing slightly Shall we pay Qawasha a visit? I wouldn't wait, we're on a roll anyway.

Bliksem circle around Red Horn fidgetting with his fingers, whispering _those wings, i want to touch them... mmm... later, yup, later_

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns retreated a bit.* "That... probably wouldn't be a good idea. Petting in public isn't something I'm comfortable with.
But yes, by all means talk to the guides and we meet up at the Inn."*

----------


## tonberrian

*"That sounds like an excellent plan! Onwards to the inn!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded towards Nyx and set out towards the Inn, asking where necessary for directions from the people on the street. Though he made sure to ask at least three different people to avoid getting steered into an ambush or similarly into a tourist trap.

----------


## agignac

The newly formed company moves through the crowded streets towards Kaya's house of repose. The humidity is unrelenting, and soon most of the mammalian adventurers are damp, heading towards soaked. The day is so bright that they don't really notice the high clouds gathering, but the sudden deluge of rain catches their attention. The streets suddenly empty, as pedestrians hop into shops, and vendors hide under awnings. Water fills the street several inches, and faded flower blooms, drowning insects, and litter swirl around your feet. Five minutes later, the downpour ends as quickly as it started, and a few moments later the sun is out and the streets are steaming. A young stegosaurus, pulling a load of timber, stomps happily up the street, splashing everybody nearby. 

Kaya's House of Repose is a yellow, two-story building, with pink and green pennants waving from the roof and balconies. Vines covered in fragrant blooms climb the walls. Inside it is blessedly cool, with a pleasant breeze cleverly encouraged by the architecture. 

A tall black woman with is writing in a ledger at the front desk as you arrive. Her kinky hair is sculped high over her head, and wrapped with silk ribbons and colourful shells. She looks up and smiles widely. In accented common, she says, *"Welcome! I am Kaya. Enter, and be refreshed. How many rooms would you like? We have private rooms for 8sp, doubles for 6sp each, or 4-bed dorms for 4sp each. We serve breakfast only, until noon, for 5 sp."*

The Inn has a central courtyard, almost entirely shaded by several trees that are taller than the building. Hammocks and comfortable chairs are scattered throughout, and a fountain adds a cooling mist to the air. Seeing the party looking once more at the guide advertisements, a long-legged girl hops off a bench and offers to fetch any guide they want, for 5 copper pennies. 

Late in the afternoon, a tall man with a shiny pate but long dreadlocks enters the courtyard. He wears long green robes with voluminous sleeves, though the fabric looks sturdy, it swirls around him as if very light. He is accompanies by a strange companion. The vegepygmy is easily half his height, and looks like a stiff wind could blow him away. He moves with a strange, boneless fluidity, and his eyes are round yellow globes, with no sign of pupil or iris. 

*"Greetings, travelers,"* Qawasha's voice is deep and smooth, with little trace of an accent. *"I am Qawasha, a druid of the Emerald Enclave. This is my dear friend, Kupalué. I would be honoured to guide you on your upcoming expedition. I assume you have questions for me?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"One private room for one night, please - no breakfast." The Red Horns smiled apologetically at Katya. "I have to get some work done and I require little sleep."

Once his backpack was in his room, he came down to also meet the potential guides.

He bowed slightly before the druid and asked: *"I'm the Red Horns, pleased to meet you. You said you would waive your fee if we help destroying undead - does this mean we will be seeking them out specifically or is it enough if we meet them merely incidentally?"*

----------


## The Hellbug

When the downpour suddenly arrives, Nolwenn is frantic to get out of the the rain to something of the tune of 'my books!' but, once under an awning, she laughs it off and watches the dark clouds until they pass.

Arriving at the inn, Nolwenn takes it all in, finding the décor and general environment well suited to her, and breathes a sigh of relief at the welcome breeze.  In fact, she's pondering where she'll be able to find a nice empty space to dry her things while the innkeeper is explaining the rates and so is caught on autopilot as she steps forward to pay for a room.  *"Oh yes I'll have a..."* she begins before opening her coin purse to again be disappointed by its lightness.  And so, putting on her most diplomatic smile, the wizard turns to Lady Ziri and the elf she hadn't gotten the name of yet, *"are either of you willing to share a room?"*

----------


## agignac

> He bowed slightly before the druid and asked: "I'm the Red Horns, pleased to meet you. You said you would waive your fee if we help destroying undead - does this mean we will be seeking them out specifically or is it enough if we meet them merely incidentally?"


The vegepygmy blinked its globe-like eyes and said something to Qawasha. Its language was like listening to the wind in the branches and the rain on stones. Qawasha smiled and nodded, then said, *"Weed would like to point out that our advertisement said the rate was negotiable if we killed undead together, not waived completely. We would be willing to charge 3 gp per day instead of 5. And you understand, Chult is full of undead. I can tell you the story as we travel, if you like. There are areas where this dangerous blight is...shall we say...thinner, and other areas where there are more of them. We will not shy away from those places if I guide you."*

He looked to see what the reaction would be, then asked a question of his own. *"Do you have any specific locations in mind? How long are you looking to travel for?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods thoughtfully as the druid talks. So more fighting for more gold. That was a sensible deal, although he supposed it depended on what the difference was between the safer and more dangerous areas. *"How numerous are we talking about, in the areas you'd be wanting us to go into in exchange for the discount? I can see why you'd want us to do it, and I know some of us would be particularly happy to do their bit against the undead, but there is a point where the risk outweighs the reward."* He pauses, a thought coming to mind. *"On the note of evil things out there, one of our number"* He gestures to Ziri if she decided to be present for the meeting. *"Is here to find someone...something?...anyway, the point is there's a hag out there that she needs to kill. Would doing what you can to help us find it be an acceptable part of your job? Besides that, primarily we're here to try to find Omu."* He chuckles, watching Qawasha to see his reaction. *"Not a small goal, I know."*

----------


## agignac

> *"How numerous are we talking about, in the areas you'd be wanting us to go into in exchange for the discount?...* 
> 
> *"...anyway, the point is there's a hag out there that she needs to kill. Would doing what you can to help us find it be an acceptable part of your job? Besides that, primarily we're here to try to find Omu."* He chuckles, watching Qawasha to see his reaction. *"Not a small goal, I know."*


Qawasha nodded thoughtfully. *"I am not interested in suicide by skeleton. I would not take us where I would expect to be overwhelmed. Other guides will try to guide you completely away from them. My preference is to fight my way through them. Ideally, we would destroy several per day."*

*"A hag?"* He stroked his chin thoughtfully, then answered Kalupe's wheezy question in its own language. *"I have heard of such creatures, but never encountered one. I would be interested in learning more about this foe, and fighting it if necessary."*

Kalupe blinked twice at the mention of Omu. Qawalish laughed, a deep, resonant chuckle. *"You and every other treasure-hunter! I am not convinced such a place even exists. But we can search for clues together, and who knows, we might get lucky."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns shifted a bit uneasy, but replied:* "We all have differing reasons for this expedition. I myself am looking for a shaman with experience in exorcisms. Not that that precludes my participation in the reduction of undead or hagicide."* He tried to smile, but it came across as pretty forced.
*"Anyway, I'm also interested in collecting materials for my artificery. There are several projects I want to advance."*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem hiss at the coming of the rain, wanting to flee to be safe from it, he stayed with his companions and he started singing as rain flooded him :

I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
But now its time
Let it go! Let it go!
Can't take it anymore 
As the rain stoped he looked at the others
Have you ever heard someone say "Oh what a cute wet cat"? Nope, you know why? Because no wet cat are cute! Well, i'm still gorgeous under all the wetness His last sentence said toward the "audience".

At the low ressources mention from the wizard, Bliksem get closer I'd welcome the occasion to share a room, i also prefer to keep my coins whenever possible.
He goes to the desk Hi, this is a strikiningly beautiful woman if i've ever seen one! I'll take a room and breakfast, and thank you for your hard work my lady.

While the druid is here, Bliksem keeps silent, observing, not by mefiance per se, but curiosity mainly. Whispering, taking mental note _Oh, so that city might not even exist, even better!_ lowering his whisper _if he's saying the truth of course_

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Oh, no no no,"* Nolwenn interjects as Bliksem goes to pay for the room.  There's an awkward pause as a doubt passes through her mind, but she quickly decides she hasn't misgendered the Tabaxi and goes on, quieter.  *"I was hoping to room with somebody less...decidedly...male."*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Oh, i understand, i was more interested in your knowledge and magic though. Well, it's alright, 
 i'll have plenty of occasion to learn about those. Good rest your ladyship.
Bliksem change his mind with the lady at the desk
A private room if there're still some available

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

The paladin had nodded to the druid and his vegetal companion when he entered.

*"The destruction of the abhorrent unliving is always a worthy goal. No small number have fallen before these fists. All the same, are there any unusual types to be wary of?"*

After the answer, she heard Nolwenn's request and took pity on the woman. The Lady Foxglove nodded towards her.
*
"I do not sleep anymore. All the same, it is pleasant to rest in what is close to privacy; I will share a room with you, if you so wish." 
*

----------


## agignac

> *"The destruction of the abhorrent unliving is always a worthy goal. No small number have fallen before these fists. All the same, are there any unusual types to be wary of?"*


*"Unusual types?"* the druid repeated, *"I am not certain of the question. I do not know what type of undead you find "usual". Any creature that can die, can be raised again. But it is mostly men-type creatures we find."*

He added, *"I know of a wise oracle, deep in the jungle, who can answer many questions. The chinga dream of her, sometimes. Perhaps we should seek her out, and see if she can help you with your myriad quests."*

Anything else to ask? Are you happy with Qawasha, or would you like to interview anybody else?

----------


## The Hellbug

_Do not sleep anymore, eh?_  Almost as quickly as her curiosity produces this thought, Nolwenn quashes it for the moment.  The lady Ziri is quite the marvel already, but Nolwenn isn't about to let herself get carried away and squander her good fortune with rudeness, not today--not when, if this expedition gets underway, there will be plenty of time for that later. * "Excellent!"* she says, turning to the proprietor and reaching into her coin purse, *"a room for two, please."*

Nolwenn wastes no time in hefting her things once again and seeking out her room to make sure nothing is damaged and relax, only making a short detour to seek out Bliksem.  *"Thank you for understanding.  I meant no offense,"* Nolwenn apologizes to the bard, bowing her head politely, *"if this guide is satisfactory to everyone, I have no objections.  I'll be in my room if anyone needs me."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"An Oracle? That sounds pretty much exactly like what I need. I'm satisfied then. If no one objects, I'd take you up on your offer. Can you meet us here tomorrow at first light? I assume we want as much daylight as we can get for our jungle forray."*

To Ziri he said: *"Ah yes, sleep. I've become somewhat less dependent on sleep as well, so we likely can share watches then."*

----------


## agignac

Qawalish bowed his head in agreement. *"I recommend we go by canoe for the first week or two. The River Tiryki runs slow and is easy paddling, and will save us many days of walking. Most canoes fit 6, so we will need two. Don't let the merchants charge you more than 50 pieces of gold for each one. We will accept payment on return, as a sign of our good faith. Be sure to purchase insect repellent, along with a rain-catcher. We do not want to drink water from the river."* He looked to Kupalue and asked a question in the vege-language, and received a short reply. *"We shall be ready at daybreak, and will meet you back here."* Standing, the tall druid took his leave. 

Anything you want to do before you leave town? Last chance. 

*Spoiler: OOC comments about buying supplies*
Show

If you don't want to go by canoe, let me know. I assume you don't want to RP purchasing supplies? Let me know if you'd like to. Otherwise, be sure to sure to pay for, and put on your character sheet, anything you buy. 

Canoe is 50 gp each, and comes with 6 oars, and 6 waterproof bags that attach to rings in the canoe, so you don't lose them if it flips over. Rain catcher is 1 gp and 5lbs. Bug repellent is an odorless grease that comes in a gourd, 20 applications for 1gp. It lasts 24 hours. Everything else is as per the PHB.

 Part of this adventure is the survival aspect, so please be precise about what you've purchased and where you'll be carrying everything. I would like to know what will be in the waterproof bag, what will be on your body, and what will be in your backpack (unless the whole thing is in the waterproof bag). It will be important later, so I'd like it spelled out now, so we don't get into an "I assumed that" / "well, obviously that would be..." kind of situation later.

----------


## tonberrian

*"Alright! Going on an adventure! Gonna fight monsters!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Well spoken. It seems we should go on to buy two canoes then. At 100 gp for 7 people that comes out to roughly 14 gold and 3 silver - I can take care of the share of one of you if need be - with the understanding of getting paid back at some time. 

I'll also buy a raincatcher and I'll try to find the recipe for the insect repellant. I own and know how to use an alchemy set, so I hope to be able to resupply us with that during the tour. 

So, who wants to come shopping with me?"*

The Red Horn asked, looking at his newly acquired companions.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin grins as the conversation turns to shopping, reaching into a deep pocket to take out a carefully folded and packed bag - he clearly wanted this hidden and not making much noise. *"I saved up for this journey. A hundred and fourteen gold pieces, minus a few pieces once I pay for bedding and food and such. The dinosaur incident also netted us another hundred that is also earmarked towards supplies for this trip - it should cover the canoes without needing to split the cost between us, for instance. So if there's anything you think we need but can't cover yourself, speak up - I'd rather buy something and not need it than not have it and need it later you know? We can work out repayment later, I suppose, but mainly the repayment I want is all of you pulling your weight up there and helping us get enough gold that we don't need to quibble about repayment by the time we're through in Chult."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"That is very generous - and I'm very much in favor of this solution. So I'll be off then to take care of the ointment."
*
The Red Horns took his leave, searching for a likely merchant. 

He found an old woman, selling various poltices, tinctures and potions from a small market stand. He chose her stand as he noticed the distinctive absense of any flying insects around her - as well as the distinctive smell of the greasy ointment. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Investigation
(1d20+7)[*23*]

Persuation
(1d20+0)[*19*]

Insight
(1d20+2)[*5*]





*"Hello there, I'm in search of insect repellant ointment. My group is enroute to a long term expedition into the jungles and we need as much of the stuff as we can get. To be honest, I'd be most interested in just buying the recipe in addition to a ration, so we might be able to produce the stuff ourselves while we are far away from resupply. 
Would you be willing to teach me its preparation?"*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Thank you for taking care of the canoe.

Acquisescing Red Horns I'll dry myself properly then go buy stuff for the journey. Just so we're not stuck if we lose some of our provisions, i'll also have a raincatcher and some gourd both in the waterproof bag and my backback. Better be safe than sorry. Wouldn't want our story to meet it's end in disease instead of old age.

Bliksem wave at the others as he takes his leave.
*Spoiler*
Show

My sheet is in order with new inventory

----------


## agignac

> He found an old woman, selling various poltices, tinctures and potions from a small market stand. He chose her stand as he noticed the distinctive absense of any flying insects around her - as well as the distinctive smell of the greasy ointment.


The old woman looked up at the red-horned tiefling and let out a shriek. A young boy, perhaps ten years old, was working the stall with her, and he let out a giggle. He spoke rapid-fire Chultan to the old woman, who covered her mouth, then took a few deep breaths. Still giggling, the boy said in rough common, *"My granny think you a devil. She very old. What you want?"*




> *"Hello there, I'm in search of insect repellant ointment. My group is enroute to a long term expedition into the jungles and we need as much of the stuff as we can get. To be honest, I'd be most interested in just buying the recipe in addition to a ration, so we might be able to produce the stuff ourselves while we are far away from resupply. 
> Would you be willing to teach me its preparation?"*


After the boy translated, the woman's eyes widened in fear again, and glanced around as if afraid of being overheard. Through her grandson, she said, *"The Merchant Prince Kwayothe in charge of the bug cream. She give paper, permission to sell it. Not allowed to share. Big trouble!"*

Disappointed, The Red Horns purchased a gourd of the repellent. However, a few moments after he left the stall, her heard the boy calling, *"Hey! Devil man!"* He looked around to see the boy skulking under a tree festooned with purple flowers. He beckoned him over. *"I copy from granny. She not know. I sell you, ten gold."* He was holding a ratty piece of paper with childish writing on it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Red Horns hessitated. On the one hand it was utterly ridiculous to think that the boy had actually managed to copy the recipe correctly and completely. Far more likely that he was trying to scam him. And yet...
*
"You know I'm a devil. Devil's always keep their part of the bargain - but if you try to betray them, they come back and take your soul. Are you sure this is the complete recipe to create the insect repellant? 
I won't be angry if you tell me the truth now. And remember, I know where you and your granny work and live."*


*Spoiler*
Show



Trying intimidation with zero ability :D

(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## agignac

> Red Horns hessitated. On the one hand it was utterly ridiculous to think that the boy had actually managed to copy the recipe correctly and completely. Far more likely that he was trying to scam him. And yet...
> *
> "You know I'm a devil. Devil's always keep their part of the bargain - but if you try to betray them, they come back and take your soul. Are you sure this is the complete recipe to create the insect repellant? 
> I won't be angry if you tell me the truth now. And remember, I know where you and your granny work and live."*]


The boy quailed before the devil man, his black skin turning ashy with fear. Stammering, he said, *"I..I..I think so! Granny writing messy, I try best. I promise! No cheat!"* He holds up the paper as proof of his pure intentions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded, counted out 10 gold coins and dropped them into the boy's hand, while he picked the piece of paper from the other.
*"Thanks. Have a pleasant day."*

He turned around and left the alley, while trying to make sens of the boy's drawing of a badly written recipe. He sighed invardly and murmured to himself: "I just hope, this young mage has the comprehend languages ritual. I'll definitely need help with that."

Consequently, when he reached the inn, he went for Nolwenn's door and knocked.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn opens the door to peek at the the knocker.  *"Oh, Sir Red Horns,"* she says, recognizing the tiefling and opening the door further, *"I already heard that Qawalish will be our guide--good, he seemed like an honest man--and that we'll be leaving tomorrow.  I'm just making some preparations myself."* She motions behind her to a desk with books and paper spread across it.  *"Is there something I can help you with?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"I was wondering if you could help me with this bootleg recipe. I think I need comprehend language to iron out any inaccuracies the copyist made when he transcribed it.
Since you introduced yourself as an arcanist, I hoped you could help me out there."

The Red Horns replied while showing her the newly acquired recipe.

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Oh, yes, of course!"* Nolwenn replies, taking the recipe and squinting at it, *"I have just the thing!"*  Three lively paces to the desk later, she sits and makes a flicking motion with her hand, her spell sending one of the books flipping through its pages swiftly.  *"Aaaand, there,"* she announces pressing her finger down a page and manually flipping it back to the one before it.  *"You can come in, but it'll be a few minutes, and I can't be interrupted.  Make yourself comfortable,"* the wizard says back over her shoulder to The Red Horns at the door before going back to clearing part of the desk to make room for a small satchel and a wooden rack for vials.

Regardless of the tiefling's response, Nolwenn begins her ritual, pulling all sorts of this and that from the satchel between reference glances back to her spellbook before adding them pinch by pinch to one of the vials, incanting arcane gibberish with each added item.  Minutes later, she finally produces a small slip of paper, carefully writes a single word on it, applies three drops of her solution to it, and, with a snap of her fingers, sets it ablaze, placing it on a clear spot of the desk to burn.  When it's done, she smudges the ash with her pinky finger and smears it on her eyelids and the tips of her ears, saying the final words of her incantation.  She blinks a few times and holds up the recipe again.  *"Perfect!"* Nolwenn exclaims, putting it back down and starting to copy it in her best handwriting, *"I'm going to have to trust that you know what these ingredients are, though.  Some of these are no less mysterious in common."*

----------


## agignac

The next day dawns overcast and the air is heavy with humidity. The inn provides cool showers with rainwater collected on the roof, and while they are refreshing, by the time you're done dressing, you already feel sticky with sweat. 

Qawasha and Kupalue are waiting downstairs, and navigate you through the teeming city towards the edge of town. The oppressing humidity doesn't put a damper on Port Nyanzaru; the Chultan people are busy about their day, laughing and talking and buying and selling. 

Qawasha leads the party through Tiryki gate and into Tiryki Anchorage. This district is full of animal trainers, dinosaur pens, and explorers heading off or returning from the jungle. Your canoes are ready for you at the docks, and Qawasha takes a moment to inspect them. Satisfied, he and Kupalue sit together in the middle of the lead canoe and he takes up a paddle. 

Once you have yourself sorted into canoes, the journey begins. The river here is wide, slow, and water is brown with churned up sediment. It takes almost an hour to navigate past the various riverboats, along with ocean vessels that prefer Tiryki anchorage to the more regulated city docks. But soon enough, Port Nyanzaru slips behind a bend in the river, and your adventure has truly begun.

The morning passes easily. The river is sluggish, and paddling upriver is easy. The banks are teeming with colourful birds, raucous monkeys, and beautiful ferns and vines. A few hours in, the heavens open, and you find yourself paddling through torrential rain. The smaller members of the team find that theyre busy bailing rainwater out of the boat. The monsoon only lasts and hour or so, and when the sun comes out, the humidity is lessened for a while. 

*Spoiler: passive perception 15+*
Show

You see some movement at the waters edge, and turn to see several small humanoids fishing in the shade of an overhanging tree. Theyre about three feet tall, and wearing elaborately carved masks, painted with terrifying visages. They completely ignore the canoe


You take turns eating your lunch in the canoe, and keep paddling throughout the day. This close to the equator, the days and nights are equal in length, so Qawasha advises not pulling over to land until youre ready to set up camp. The paddlers have aching arms and blistered palms by the time your guide directs you to the western bank, where he knows of a good place to make camp. 

There is no beach, but the exposed roots of a mangrove grove provide a good spot to tie up the canoes. A few meters away you find a clearing, with a fire-ring to show the sites regular use as a campsite. In fact, as you begin setting up camp for the night, you hear the strains of music coming from not far away...

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns took the invitation and watched silent but attentive how Nolwenn went about her business. 
When she handed him the translated recipe, he frowned a bit: *"Some of these ingredients are easy enough to find, but I better head out again to buy some of the rarer ones as well - especially the skull and the feather. 
Thank you for your help. I'm looking forward to see you in action."*

The Red Horns did just that, spending more money on implements, but not bothering with rations or tents.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception

(1d20+4)[*5*]




Once they were under way, he put his twig construct to work as an infatigueable rower. Working against the stream was tiring, but gave him time to think about improvements. He considered that a type of waterwheel construction, run in reverse should be able to propel them through the water much more efficiently - alas he wasn't sure if he could find the right spell for the animating force. 

To pass the time he also asked Qawasha about the recipe ingredients and bade him to be on the lookout for them during their travels.

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Ready to get on the canoe, Bliksem took a deep breath
This, friends, this is the first step of our story.

As they went down the river, Bliksem whispered in a low tone, sometime a little too loud. Trying to find a good melody for a first song about going down the river especially as uneventful as it was. Until the rain. Bliksem shutted up at that moment. 

As they finally got to the shore Land! Thank you! He kneeled to kiss the ground but quickly changed idea.

He made few noise while helping putting up the camp but... Music? He looked around trying to find the source, the instrument being used and the song itself, if he knew it.

----------


## Volthawk

When he'd arranged for the canoes Draelin had also made arrangements for plenty of other things to be delivered with them, so as Qawasha inspects the canoes he checks the bags to make sure his purchases were there (as well as packing away the things he'd brought with him) - several were filled by tent parts (if asked, Draelin explains that they have four two-person tents, two in each canoe, although he's leaving the arrangements of who sleeps where to the others to figure out amongst themselves), while others were filled with rations (more than they probably needed, particularly if they can supplement their diet from the jungle, but when it came to food Draelin wanted to be better safe than sorry) and oil flasks for lanterns and other potential uses, and various tools and odds and ends were scattered across both canoes. In the end, he seems satisfied that it was all there, and takes his position in the front of the lead canoe - at this point, his excitement at finally setting off is almost palpatable.

Draelin stays in high spirits through the canoe journey, constantly keeping a watch on the shorelines they pass, not wanting to miss any of it. Even the brief monsoon and the need to bail out the canoes not even seeming to make much of a dent in it. Once the storm passes and the canoes are sufficiently cleared of water, he returns to his previous lookout, soon noticing something that causes him to look back at Qawasha and check if he's seen it too and if he has anything to say about the topic.

Once they stop for the day, Draelin asks one of the stronger party members for help carrying the tents over and then set about putting them up. The music catches his atttention though, and he looks at Qawasha again. *"Any idea if they're more of those masked little people we saw from the boats, or if they're other travelers? If the former, any chance they're friendly? Those masks don't fill me with confidence that they will be, but maybe it means something different to them."*

----------


## Holy-hunter

And the morning had started off so promising...

Along a path well traveled, a single lantern  fought to illuminate a small clearing as night descended upon it. Despite the chill and encroaching darkness a joyous music resonated amongst the trees. They were the ringing sounds of a tight string being plucked. On its own, little to marvel about, but in the rapid succession and alternating pitch as it were, with intricate patterns, deliberate pauses and a flowing momentum, without words the song told a story. 

A joyous story, a story of hope, of victory, of greatness and destiny. Only, only the truest of ear and most sympathetic would hear deep in the frivolous melody the hint of yearning and sorrow...

Sitting on a unnaturally lop-sided cart holding a very serious lean was a Satyr. He was holding an old turtle shell lyre of simple and natural design. Before him, looking him eye to eye as he spoke softly to it was a pack mule. Beside the deeply sunken wooden wheel of the cart a shovel floated magically on its own as it slowly dug out the wheels little bit of dirt at a time.

*Spoiler: Instrument*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

Without anymore conversation to engage him, Red Horns had fallen again into a brooding stupor during the afternoon, paddling stoically and quite mechanically. 
Once the campsite came in sight, he became animated again. Once the canoe had been secured and the necessities for a camp unloaded, he finally took a look around when Bliksem and Draelin made him aware of the faint music. Touching the amulet on his neck briefly with a small screwdriver, he turned it into a fairly small cold torch. With sure steps he moved towards the sound, calling out in common:

*"Hello?"* 

Upon seeing the playing Satyr he slowed down and approached with his hand raised: *"Good evening sir, are you in trouble?"*

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

The paladin had taken the second position in the front canoe, if there was room, during the journey; if any trouble came from the front, she wanted to be ready to deal with it. Mostly she had been quiet, observing the jungle around them, and wondering what it would smell like. Beasts and birds screamed raccously from the canopy.

At the campsite, she hefted the tents without too much difficulty to their place and left the others to set them up. The sounds of instruments had roused her attention.

She followed alongside Red Horns - if that was his name for true, indeed - to encounter a satyr along the path.

*"..."
*
For now, she said nothing, seeing his response to Red Horns. All the same, she glanced about, looking out for any ambush.

Paranoia was one thing; caution was quite another.

----------


## Holy-hunter

The Satyrs horned head tilted from side to side as he gave the question far more contemplation than necessary, meanwhile his fingers never stopped dancing along the lyres strings. 

The tone subtly shifts and the musics slows to a more repetitive rhythm.
Stern eyes eventually fall upon the unusual duo of Tiefling and Warforged.

That still yet remains to be seen. He answered softly. His voice soft and low, slowly shifting to song. 

_The...
blood of the devil approaches,
coming with the dark. ~
Bringing with it greetings,
n forgeries o war. ~
     n forgeries o war. ~

Are its intentions pure. -
Be its intents right. ~
Is e looking for a friend or rustling for a fight. ~

~ ~ ~ ~

The...
blood of the devil approaches,
coming with the dark. ~
Bringing with it qurstions,
n eyes o ruby red. ~
     n eyes  o  veryyy  deadddd._

With a sudden but expected finish arriving at the end of a crescendo, the musics abrupt end is swallowed by a silence. The satyr hops off the half sunken cart and turns back to it to put away his instrument in an awaiting solid chest. He quickly fiddles with some gauges on the keg nearby and with a satisfied nod turns back to the newcomers.

Greetings. He says with a warm smile and welcoming gesture. 
In trouble? He repeats, Well, I am certainly not troubled. He replies. But I would say I am in exactly the right amount of trouble as I am supposed to be. He looks back to the sunken and stuck wheel of his cart, an oddly content, almost appreciative glow in his eyes. 

You see I was about to go exploring when fate decided to halt my journey early. I see now I simply started too early. Would you be able to assist me back to the fire pit?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horn nodded: *"I see. Well, I'm called The Red Horns... for obvious reasons. And those are my expedition companions. 

Oh, and that is my automatic servant."* He indicated at the animated mass of twigs and wire. *"Let's see if we can't combine our efforts to get your cart out of it's predicament"*

The twigs creaked alarmingly as the figure went to work, heaving and pushing with no restraint or sense of selfpreservation. Red Horns joined in with the effort, albeit a bit more restrained

*Spoiler*
Show



STR check of the Steeldefender, Help Action of Red Horns

(1d20+2)[*9*]/(1d20+2)[*3*]




But to no avail, the cart refused to move - at all.

----------


## tonberrian

*"Uwah, I didn't think paddling would be so hard. Are you a new friend? What's your name?"*

----------


## Holy-hunter

With a slight frown the satyr watched the duo fail to free his cart.
Oh never mind, good effort though. I appreciate you trying but perhaps this is a job more suited to your other companion.

Inquisitive eyes flick across to the broad shouldered, porcelain faced *Ziri Foxglove.*

Why yes, maybe this problem needs a bit more of a womanly touch. He says warmly with a playful smile. He offers Ziri compliments of encouragement in an almost poetic form, giving a bit of guidance and words for thought before placing a reassuring hand on her shoulder for just a second.
There was a sort of encouraging, uplifting magic carrying on his voice.

(Bardic inspiration 1d6 + Guidance 1d4)


Meanwhile, the floating shovel gently fell to the floor to rest as a mug filled itself up from the keg in the cart and presented itself to *Red Horns*. Filled with a frothing ale.

 (Unseen servant.)

----------


## Pyrophilios

Red Horns took the mug but refrained from drinking. Indeed, he didn't even look particularly winded or sweaty, despite the tired look on his face.

*"Thanks, but I don't think I deserve that one just yet."* He said, handing the mug over to Nix.

*"But say, what are you doing all alone out here? Have you lost your expedition?"*

----------


## Holy-hunter

> Red Horns took the mug but refrained from drinking. Indeed, he didn't even look particularly winded or sweaty, despite the tired look on his face.
> 
> *"Thanks, but I don't think I deserve that one just yet."* He said, handing the mug over to Nix.
> 
> *"But say, what are you doing all alone out here? Have you lost your expedition?"*


Something like that. 
The Satyr said in reply. He then took a step forward and tilted his head slightly, raising a hand he enthusiastically asked. What brings you out here? This does not seem like your kind of place.
 He gestured to the strange machine and then their surroundings. 
Do you have some business out here? Are you on some sort of mission or quest? Is it for gold or glory? Are there more of you? Can you use an extra hand?
He shot off question after question, growing more eager and stepping closer with everyone.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"One step after the other. First of all, who are you? And what are you after?
Our group has banded together for various reasons - be it hunting hags and undead, finding a lost city or an oracle - and of course whatever treasure can be found inbetween."* 

The Red Horns had become cautious again. With fey creatures you met on your way it payed to be courtious, helpful but also very careful with what you said and what you promised - or what you took from them.

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem followed close behind Red Horn and Ziri. But stayed a little furthur, out of sight. Enjoying the music and the song, too enthrance to join in the song. He finally took steps out of the shadows, smiling while the others had its conversation.
Its rare to see someone gifted in the art of music.
Bliksem followed the satyr hands as it put away his instrument. Looking at the others This is the first encounter of our expedition! Such a marvel, worthy of song and stories.

----------


## Holy-hunter

With every answer, every compliment, every greeting, the Satyr seemed to grow more confident, more self assured.

He looked to the Khajiit, it was growing into an interestingly diverse group.

First encounter you say. He said with an odd smile. So I havent missed much then. He added a bit more softly to himself.

He turned back to the Tiefling.
Oh, please pardon me. I got a bit carried away, you see Ive only been talking to this stubborn mule for the last couple of days and well, he isnt much one for manners.
With a theatrical bow the Satyr introduces himself.
I am Xarmus, Xarmus... It looked as though he was going to say more but then just finished with. Just Xarmus.

It is your lucky day my friends, or night, but Lady Luck smiles upon you either way, for had my cart not got stuck I would be deep into my adventure by now. But since I am still here, and you are here, it is decided. I will accompany you in your travels sharing with you my music, knowledge of nature and, if Lady Luck truly shines upon you, then some of my speciality brew too! 

Xarmus is joyous and has a constant smile that often breaks out into small laughter, he eagerly greets everyone before loading his belongings neatly into his cart getting ready to move on, as he decided.

----------


## tonberrian

*"Alright! New friend acquired! Onward, faithful steed!"* Nyx hops into the cart. She's tired of rowing and this seems much easier.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus takes a small walk around their clearing using his knowledge of Survival, Medicine and Nature to pick up any useful herbs, roots or berries. Looking for tracks or signs of danger. 

In the camp he casts Unseen servant - getting it to do any of the following for him. Cleaning, mending, folding clothes, lighting fires, serving food, pouring drink and seeing to the donkey.

Lastly he plays a little tune. 
*Spoiler: Song of Rest+1d6 HP*
Show


(If you or any friendly creatures who can hear your performance regain hit points at the end of the short rest by spending one or more Hit Dice, each of those creatures regains an extra 1d6 hit points.)


He doesnt offer to take watch but will if required.

(1d20+7)[*10*] Survival 
(1d20+5)[*9*] Nature
(1d4)[*1*] Guidance 

He gets comfy in his cart, off the ground under a thick blanket and squeezed between the sturdy chest and wide barrel.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns shrugged. Apparently a satyr had joined the group. He couldn't really say anything against it, since half of their number had joined just the same way, him included.

At camp, he didn't bother with a tent, instead setting up a small space to work on his magic items.

He volunteered for half the watch - supported by his construct. For that, he sat down - and just stopped. His eyes being the only thing that moved, while the construct stood behind him watching his back.
After precisely 4 hours of this rest, he began working, taking care not to be too loud.

*Spoiler*
Show


Passive perception 14, switch advantage 19, steel defender can not be surprised

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx will spend part of the evening sharing her rations with her pet mouse, then talking to him and nodding as if its talking back. She doesn't mind sharing a tent with anyone, and will take the watch before dawn.

*Spoiler*
Show

Passive perception 11. She's not _good_ at it. But she's helping!

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

As the group got the camp ready, Bliksem took both his rain catcher, went to place them in trees. Anyone would like me to take care of their raincatcher? Or need anything up there?

Stopping on a branch, looking at the distance if he could see anything appetizing. *Spoiler: Looking for fruits*
Show

Perception or survival, not sure, both are +3 anyway [roll0]


After he was finished, he hopped back down.

Bliksem went to the fire and started whispering, half-listening to Xarmus music.
_There we were, on the water
Paddling down the river
We got to the shore
And met... one more?_

He looked blankly in the distance. I'll need something better than that

His gaze wandered around, then met Red horns eyes I can take guard duty after you then.

Bliksem walked toward the druid, observing his friend Kupalué May I inquire about your friend here? Would he take offense if I stare too long? What is he?

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 37/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

At the stuck wagon, Ziri gave assent to help, watching Red Horns struggle with magical assistance to no avail.

*"Very well. Stand back; I will attempt."
*
She stepped a couple of times back and forth, seeing the best place to stand before she planted her feet, locked both arms around the stuck wheel, and heaved.

Slowly, inexorably, with a hideous sucking noise, the mud let go of the cart, until the former human could ram it with her shoulder, rocking it backwards out the rut and into the best equivalent of dry land one could find in a rainforest.

"There," She said, brushing off her hands and giving a tight nod of satisfaction before she turned to the satyr. "Well met, Xarmus. I am the Lady Ziri Foxglove, sometimes known as the Dame of Steel Fists, for reasons you can no doubt surmise. I seek a hag that cursed me and mine and fled to this land, somewhere in this morass. If you know of anything that may be helpful, consider that fair repayment."

---

When it came to watches, Ziri was willing to take one - she no longer slept, after all, sitting quiescent and still. Indeed, one could mistake her during this for an oversized doll, without the spark of animation to her porcelain face and an unmoving glass stare.

She most likely tented with Nolwenn - the stout paladin saw little need to change something that worked - and spent some time ensuring her armour was clean, her joints lubricated, and then small notes she wrote in a diary, her handwriting small and blocky.

----------


## The Hellbug

Earlier that day, Nolwenn enthusiastically sat herself down at the front of the rear canoe.  At first, she was awed at the sheer volume green pressed in around the river from its banks and more than once regretted having stored her sketchbook in the waterproof bags.  However, as the day wore on, the wizard's lack of experience with long-term physical labor became more and more apparent and, by the time they got to camp, she could only practically slide from the canoe onto the shore, already dreading how sore she'd be the next day.  So it was that Nolwenn was uncharacteristically  not interested in going to check on the source of the music if so many others had it handled.

With the rest of them gone, she finally started helping set up camp: finding deadfall for the fire and pitching tents before she had an idea of how she could be uniquely helpful.  This thought put a spring in her step and she quickly gathered up her spellbook and materials, beginning a warding ritual that would warn her if anything unsavory started snooping around in the canoes at night.

She is moments from finishing when the music investigators and Xarmus return and, on learning that the satyr will be accompanying the expedition, sighs and begins her spell again.  Once she's finished, she takes her time introducing herself to the newcomer, makes sure her bedroll and blanket are spread in the tent, and prepares to stay up with the fire for the first third of the night since she's a bit of a night owl anyway, even if her tired muscles are longing for sleep.

At the end of her watch (assuming she gets there uneventfully) Nolwenn crawls back into the tent and stifles a shriek, startled by Lady Ziri's inert form, but as soon as the adrenaline passes, she quickly drifts off to sleep.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nolwenn will cast Alarm on the pair of canoes, excluding all of the expedition members/guides and setting it to be a personal mental alert.  She'll keep watch for the first third of the night and then share a tent with Lady Ziri, who she's too tired to bother tonight.  (Passive perception...11)

----------


## agignac

*

*Spoiler: The Red Horns goes shopping*
Show

I was a bit torn about how to play this out - it's the kind of thing that would be a lot of fun in person, but could take weeks to do properly in pbp. In the end, I rolled a bunch of dice irl, and will write up the results

The Red Horns stalked through the markets of Port Nyanzaru, creating a stir wherever he went. As "cosmopolitan" as the Port city was, they clearly didn't see many tielfings. 

The vendors were either reluctant, or overly eager to serve him. There were certainly skulls and feathers galore for sale. The problem was knowing animal a Kaapori was, or a conure. After some asking around, The Red Horns felt fairly certain that a kaapori was a type of monkey; in fact, several caged kaapori were available for sale (2 gp). As for kaapori skulls - many vendors claimed to have them, but some seemed not to fit the animals that The Red Horns had seen. Eventually, he found one that looked like it would fit in the head of the living monkey, for 3gp. Let me know what you prefer, a guaranteed kaapori skull you have to extract yourself, or the one you're 75% sure of.

For feathers, they were plentiful, but few people seemed to know much about the birds they came from. Eventually he found a bird vendor selling golden conure parrots, and he persuaded the Chultan children tending to the birds to sell him a fallen tail feather for 2 cp. He hoped he had what he needed for the recipe, but it was impossible to know for sure without an expert he could trust. 


As they travelled in the canoe, The Red Horns asked their guide about the recipe ingredients. Qawasha's eyes widened. *"Where did you get this?! Kwayothe guards these recipes jealously - if her people find out you have it, there could be big trouble for you!"*

Examining the list, he nodded and clucked his tongue against his teeth. *"The ylang-ylang will be easy, the trees are common. There is one over there,"* he pointed to a middling sized tree, with glossy leaves and yellow flowers. *"The citronus is a thick grass, more like a sedge, common in the Aldani basin. If I see some before then, I'll point it out. Moonflowers grow on the trunks of large trees, high up, as a parasite. They are all through Chult, but not common. The topi frogs are very common, but very small and quick. They are usually nocturnal. Sometimes you can find them napping in the water collected in large bromeliads. You should be able to find everything at some point on our journey."*




> Draelin ... soon noticing something that causes him to look back at Qawasha and check if he's seen it too and if he has anything to say about the topic.


The wood elf sees that their guide glances at the masked people, but the druid ignores them. 




> Once they stop for the day, Draelin asks one of the stronger party members for help carrying the tents over and then set about putting them up. The music catches his atttention though, and he looks at Qawasha again. "Any idea if they're more of those masked little people we saw from the boats, or if they're other travelers? If the former, any chance they're friendly? Those masks don't fill me with confidence that they will be, but maybe it means something different to them."


Qawasha smiled, his white teeth bright compared to his black skin. [b]"You speak of the Batiri. Small people, related to the goblins of your land. Not usually friendly, no. Sometimes they will trade, sometimes they will try to eat you. There are many many tribes in the jungle, and the masks can tell you which tribe they are. These ones were the Fanged Ape tribe. This campsite is beyond their territory." He tipped his head, listening to the melody, then added, *"Likely another traveller, like yourself. That is not a local song.* 

They discover Xarmus and his predicament, and with the satyr's song, Ziri is able to unstick the cart. Soon the donkey is unhitched and grazing on some vegetation that Qawasha has deemed safe, and the newly enlarged party is setting up their tents. 

As Xarmus realizes that the others are travelling by canoe, he realizes that if he is going to join their group, he'll have to leave the cart and donkey behind. Unless somebody has a clever solution??

Bliksem Los sets up his two raincatchers. Qawasha warns, *"You'd best boil some river water for drinking as well, in case it doesn't rain tonight. It is vital to drink plenty in this hot climate. Not drinking enough will wear you out quickly. "*

*Spoiler: dehydration rules*
Show

You must drink 2 gallons per day (except Ziri) or it's a CON save DC 15 vs gaining 1 level of exhaustion. This check is at disadvantage if you're wearing medium or heavy armour, or heavy clothes. The rain catcher can catch 2 gallons per inch of rain, and hold 8 gallons. Otherwise it's boiled water for you.


The sun sets fast - there is little twilight this close to the equator; the sun is either up, or down. They light a fire, and eat their rations. Bliksem Los offers to share a tent with The Red Horns - eyeing his fabulous wings, he wonders if he can touch them while the tiefling sleeps. Alas - it turns out he doesn't sleep!




> Bliksem walked toward the druid, observing his friend Kupalué May I inquire about your friend here? Would he take offense if I stare too long? What is he?


Kupalué made a strange combination of sounds, including huffing air out of his mouth, tapping on his body, and rubbing certain twig-like appendages together. Qawasha listened, then answered, *"He doesn't mind. Kupalué is a vegepygmy. His name is a Chultan word, it means "Walking Weed". That's not quite accurate, but close enough. Perhaps more closely related to mold than to plants. His people can draw nutrients from carcasses, but Weed here is a vegetarian, and mostly draws what he needs from the soil. He's happy to answer questions."*

Nix and Draelin (and the mouse) set up a tent together, and Qawasha and Weed are naturally roomies. The druid offers for Xarmus to share as well, as Weed takes up very little space, but the satyr is content in his cart for tonight. He takes a look around the campsite, but doesn't find anything useful. 

The Red Horns watches for the first 4 hours, though if anybody were watching, they'd think he'd fallen asleep at his post. He awakens Bliksem after he is "rested", and then turns to his crafting. The tabaxi watches for an hour, then rouses Nolwenn. Ziri takes the 4th watch, and Nyx the last one. 

The night is loud, very loud. Insects buzz and chirp, frogs croak, and in the distance something howls. Large splashes come from the river in irregular intervals. Nocturnal birds hoot, squawk and whistle. While Nolwenn is on guard, she hears the sounds of something very large crashing around in the brush, but it doesn't seem to come too close to the campsite. At one point Nyx is sure she hears a loud moaning sound coming from behind some vines, but she can't find the source, and the sound isn't repeated. There is no rain in the night, so Bliksem takes down his empty raincatchers from the trees. 

In the morning, everybody is careful to apply more insect repellent to their exposed skin, rubbing it under edges of clothes and hair/fur lines. It leaves an unpleasant, greasy feel to the skin, but it seems to work, and the rain doesn't wash it away.

Anything this morning? What to do with donkey and cart? Or if you'll continue on foot, what to do with canoes?

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin didn't have any complaints about the satyr joining them - he had noticed the concern in the face of one of the others, but really at this point he didn't have any reason to trust the newcomer more or less than the others. He was planning on heading out alone, and they didn't seem particularly stupid (just a little odd) so he must have some amount of useful skills, anyway. 

Once that business was handled, Draelin lets Bliksem know about the extra raincatchers he'd bought and asked for them to be set up as well, and takes a short while to just watch the others get ready for the night and go about their business. Getting a good read on people had served him well back home when he was working to build up the funds he'd put towards all this, and given the places they'd be going he was still curious about his new companions. Given that a few of them seemed to be planning on staying up, Draelin takes his rest early, going into his tent and trancing for four hours before getting up and joining whoever's on watch or otherwise awake for the rest of the time.

*Spoiler*
Show


Passive Perception 18



Once everyone was awake, he goes to find Qawasha to see if he has input on the cart issue - the canoes were his idea in the first place, and as their guide Draelin valued his opinion on the best way to proceed the most. Given the way he had talked about the canoes saving several days, he expected Qawasha to advocate for sticking with the canoes and leaving the cart, and Draelin agreed, but the donkey had him thinking. A pack animal would be handy going forward, and since the canoes could hold more people than they currently were, Draelin puts forward a perhaps outlandish idea to the group - was there a way of getting a donkey to go onto a canoe and stay there for a whole day of paddling without it causing problems?

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn wakes up to the exact soreness she had been dreading.  _You traded a feather bed for this, Nolwenn my dear. 
 Maybe not the best bargain, hmm?_  She quashes the doubtful voice in her head that sounds suspiciously like her mother and tosses and turns on her sleeping pad for a couple minutes, hoping to catch even one more moment of sleep.  However, the sounds of the others moving around soon motivate her, and she groans in disappointment, crawls outside, and stiffly gets to her feet.

In the bustle of the morning preparations, the empty raincatchers are the first thing to get Nolwenn's attention.  As she's lurking near them, disappointed and wishing for a drink, she is struck by an idea.  She stokes last night's fire back to life and inquires around for any pots for boiling water.  Filling the two she is able acquire with water from the river, she calls on her magic to warm the water in each before putting them over the fire in sequence, thinking that starting with warm water will bring it to a boil faster.  Once it reaches a boil, she uses the same spell to try to cool it faster, making a call for anyone with empty waterskins to fill up, repeating the process until everyone is quenched and full on water.

During the wait on the water, Nolwenn cleans up before getting Xarmus's attention.  *"So,"* she begins, *"I don't think we were properly introduced last night--my fault, very tired, apologies--I'm Nolwenn."*  The wizard bows before she continues, her tone more curious.  *"How'd you end up out here?  I didn't see any paths or anything and with a donkey at that.  I mean, and forgive me if I'm wrong, but you don't look like anyone else I've seen from Chult."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's just prestidigitation to warm and cool objects.  If it doesn't work she's just got to do it the slow way.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns had made certain to buy the correct tools and bought the living monkey - only to end its life immediately by breaking its neck. A flicker of remorse had crossed his face, but he was certain this wouldn't be the last animal he'd have to kill during their journey. Better to do this quickly and with certainty. Cleaning the skull was a matter pealing away skin and muscles, extracting the brain carefully and cooking the skull until all the squishy bits had come out and dissolved. After that it was only a matter of applying Prestidigitation repeatedly until the skull was clean enough to cook the ointment with it.

To Qawasha he said: *"I do not intend to infringe upon the trade in the city. Out in the jungle I hope this precaution will pay off - lessening our dependence on supply runs. Maybe I can even optimize the recipe.
I'll make sure to fly up the trees now and then to look for the flowers and to collect the frogs."*

He had done just that as day broke and the people in the camp began to stir. 
When the question about the donkey and cart were raised he answered:

*"I can transport the cargo in my extra dimensional space. Though I'm not sure we should bother with the cart. Were we are going there is likely very little road to be had. Reworking it into raft seems to be more work than it's worth - especially considering that we would have to row extra hard to make up for its drag and weight. 
For that matter, I'm not sure the donkey is worth the effort. If it is well trained and can be made to lay still in a canoe for the duration of our travels - maybe. But even then it adds mostly weight and no benefit until we make landfall. It requires feed to be carried with us, increasing dead weight - all for the high chance that at the first hostile encounter it will be killed or injured. Leaving it here to fend for itself likely gives it the best chance to survive and make it back to the city - it has come this far after all and might find the way back."*

----------


## agignac

In the end, they decide to abandon Xarmus's cart and donkey - the danger of the donkey upsetting the canoe at an inopportune moment was just too high. Qawasha whispers in the beast's ear before they left, but it stands at the shore, looking bewildered, as the canoes head back into the morning glare on the river. 

As the day progresses, the river begins to narrow. Tributaries join the Tiryki regularly, some of them nearly the width of the main river. The jungle becomes denser; from the boat, there are long stretches where the shoreline that look completely impenetrable. Qawasha points out interesting trees and vines from his seat at the front of the lead canoe. 

Around midafternoon, the river widenes again, the western bank clearing of vegetation. A dozen stegosaurus stood at the watering "hole", drinking the silty water. Easily as tall as an elephant, but twice as long, the huge dinosaurs flicked their tails lazily as the stood belly-deep in the river. A few looked up curiously as you paddled by. 

A shadow crosses the rear canoe, there and gone again, too quickly to be a cloud. 

*Spoiler: rear canoe, perception check 13+*
Show

 You look up to see a large bird wheel about over the river. Two more join it, flying together in a line. Their wingspan is enormous, fully 40 feet from wingtip to wingtip. The lead bird begins a steep dive towards the river, as if diving for an enormous fish. No, wait, not towards the river - towards the canoe! And there aren't feathers on those wings - these are quetzalccoatlus!

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"COUATLS, DEFEND YOURSELF"* The Red Horns managed to cry out before jumping up and spreading his own wings, ready to take flight and distract the flying predator. 
with a court gesture, he commanded the twig construct to defend the canoe

*Spoiler*
Show


Readying my shield with an action, getting up with half my movement and pulling out my Yklwa and rising up 15 ft above the canoes. Bonus action to command the steel defender to protect the canoe

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

In the morning, Bliksem, goes to give back the empty raincatchers. I'll just go fetch some water so we can boil it before we go, didn't catch in rain last night.
He then goes to the river, fills both his rain catcher, prepare the fire and his pot over it and fills it, waiting for it to be ready.

Once ready, he goes to Kupalué with a small cup of water For your kindness last night. Bliksem bow slightly to the druid and goes back to help the others.



Back to the shore as everyone was getting ready Canoe again, i'll end up swiming at least once before this adventure is over... yes! you, canoe, i'm speaking to you! I detest you, but keep me dry and i may like you.

Few moments later, on the water Ah this good moment when nothing happen followed by more of nothing happening. It's only day two, but as it stands, none would listen to a story of doing nothing but paddling. he raised his voice slightly I'm bored! Where're the epic battle against hoard of undead! Are we there yet?



Bliksem eyes widened I know i said i'm bored but what is this? He points towards the quetzalccoatlus coming down on them. He looks at his weapon, then at the canoe and the creature in the sky I can be deadly on land but water and sky arent my forte.

Bliksem tuck his paddle inside the canoe, put a dagger between his teeth and get ready.

*Spoiler: Ready action*
Show


Ok, here's my thought even though its slightly a lot crazy. He want to time a jump to ride the damn thing and kill it in the sky (hopefully falling in the water)
So, its a *standing high jump*, from a canoe, with the hope of grabbing the flying dinosaur.
Bliksem could try to help by *casting dancing lights* above the creature head in the hope of making it move closer to the water and slightly on the side of the canoe.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus succumb to a deep melancholy shortly after abandoning his faithful friend. They had been together for weeks now and spent many hours in frivolous conversation to pass the time. 
Sometimes through his magic the donkey could talk back, other times he was just a silent ear. None the less a strong bond had undeniably formed. 

Xarmus used his magic one more time to say his proper farewells and impart as much knowledge and wisdom onto the donkey as he could. Hoping in all hopes it would aid in its survival. He didnt look back as the canoe drifted out into the water, rocking gently as they departed. 

His fingers found no rhythm, his breath no tune, not even one to express his sad somber mood. Instead for possibly the first time since meeting these people he was silent. Deep contemplation ticked over behind eyes that gaze lazily over the side of the boat. 

He found himself partially catching the guides words and pointing hand. Not being able to deny his interest although already knowing much of what was said.

Then there was the sweeping shadow and all chaos erupted. Xarmus ignored his shield and reached into his pulling out three smooth stones. With a quick little spell he took aim and got ready to hurl one. 

*Spoiler*
Show

COMBAT

AC14 HP21
*Init* (1d20+3)[*22*]
*Bonus action* = cast magic stone.
*Action* = Ready attack when creature comes within 60ft 
*Attack* = (1d20+7)[*25*] throw magic stone
*Damage* = (1d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## agignac

The quetzalcoatuls dive towards the canoes at a fearsome speed, their long wings tucked back against their bodies. As they get within a few meters of the water, they snap their wings out and angle towards the canoes, all three of them in a line. Xarmus and Bliksem react almost unnaturally fast. The satyr lets fly a magic stone, which hits the incoming creature with greater-than-usual force. Even over the rush of wings, you can hear the cracking of a hollow rib within the lead pterasaur's chest. 

The bird-like creature wobbles in the air, but opens its enormous beak-like maw and tries to bite Bliksem as it sails past him. The tabaxi is too fast, and dodges aside from the massive beak. Not only that, he takes the opportunity to leap up and grab at the quetzalcoatul's wing! His claws dig deep into the leathery skin, and a moment later he's being carried past the canoes and up higher, over the river!

The two other predators, unaware of their leader's predicament, try for a meal. The next one bites at The Red Horns, who is already halfway out of his seat and flying upwards. 

The last one aims for the tallest person in the canoes, not realizing that Ziri won't be a very tasty meal. 

Q2 vs TRH (1d20+5)[*13*],
Q3 vs Ziri (1d20+5)[*18*]
damage [roll]6d6+2[/roll] = 21

The Red Horns dips his wings and drops below the beak of his attacker, but the warforged isn't so lucky. The quetzalcoatlus snaps hard on the paladin, her metal and wood creaking under its grip. They zoom past the canoes, too quickly for anybody to take the opportunity to hit them. 

Weird - they don't have any sort of swallow or grapple mechanism - how the heck are they supposed to get the prey off to their nest? I guess they need to kill you first, then come back and pick up the body. They have flyby, so no OA on them. They'll be turning around for another pass, so ready those actions! Everybody up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns had badly underestimated the speed of the attack and when the big flying lizard came for him, he had to suddenly dodge quite a bit more than he had intended, bringing him badly out of position before he could strike. That left him only one option: Pursuit. Heaving mightily with his wings, he managed to gain some more altitude, following the flying creature in it's tail wind. THe let the Yklwa turn warm in his hand until he was sure the infusion had reached working temperature. Then he let lose his weapon, making it spin end over end toward his target

*Spoiler*
Show


The Yklwa has max 30ft range - combined with my 30ft flight speed, I hope I can catch up to the Quetzacoatlus.

Attack, albeit at disadvantage

(1d20)[*12*]/(1d20)[*20*]+8, damage (1d8)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Bonus action: cast magic stone




He had noticed Xarmus' tactic and used the brief absense of his weapon to infuse three ball bearings in his pocket with aditional force. At the same time, he kept an eye open for that mad tabaxi, ready to dive for him, should he fall from the sky.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 31/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

With a tremendous clang, the quetz' maw slammed into the paladin like an arrow. The machine-woman swayed in the canoe, trying to avoid being knocked off. She placed a hand over the damaged parts, ignoring the hitching in her arm mechanisms. Her eyes flared, and the damage abruptly reversed, leaving a heavy scuff but the majority repaired.

*"Damnable things,"* she growled, rolling her arm to see if had full motion back. *"Take them down!"
*



*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Just gonna spend all my Lay on Hands as an action to heal 15 points of damage.

----------


## tonberrian

*"Pew pew!"* Nyx motions with her hands and speaks words of arcane power, and a shadowy blast of eldritch energy shoots out at the most damaged dino!

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*21*] to hit, (1d10+4)[*10*] damage.

----------


## Volthawk

Hearing the shouts, Draelin stands and picks up his bow, turning to see the creatures fly off after their first pass. Alright then. Fast moving targets in the air. Not unmanageable. At least, that was what he hoped as he steadied himself on the boat and lined up a shot at one of them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Activating Steady Aim as a bonus action, giving me advantage on my next attack (and triggering sneak attack, if I haven't misunderstood anything), and then firing my longbow at the closest one.

I'm assuming that despite their flyby, they're still within 150ft of the lead canoe (the longbow's short range). If they're further out, ignore the second attack dice and the sneak attack damage (as the disadvantage from range would cancel out the advantage from Steady Aim).

Attack: (2d20+6)[*2*][*15*](17)
Damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] weapon + (2d6)[*2*] sneak attack

15 to hit, 8 damage. Huh, that was very close to minimum damage.

----------


## The Hellbug

Yup, today was worse.  The soreness from yesterday's paddling already added with another exhausting morning on the water, and by noon Nolwenn was already feeling as fatigued as the end of the day's paddling the day before.  Perhaps, this is why she didn't register the sheer size of what she thought were birds drifting on a thermal.  When her companions warned her, though, the wizard's eyes went wide as she realized that they weren't small, but far away, and coming in fast.

Having followed her first instinct and ducked with a scream as the dinosaurs swooped in for their first pass, Nolwenn, now gaining her composure, grips the small mirror at the end of her necklace and casts a spell, holding the last act of willing her magic into existence until the flying predators come back in for a second pass.  *"Hold on tight, Bliksem, I've got you!"* she shouts, and, as soon as the dinosaurs swoop back into range, she releases the spell, unleashing a stream of gale-force wind directly at them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, don't know if this works (the spell description doesn't say it impacts flying creatures any different from grounded ones, which seems weird to me), but it seems appropriate.  Nolwenn casts Gust of Wind at the quetzalcoatls when they're about 60 feet away.  I'd like to catch all of them, but if they're not coming in one behind the other then c'est la vie.

----------


## agignac

Which Q does TRH hit? (1d3)[*3*]
Which Q does Draelin hit? (1d3)[*1*]

The Red Horns managed to gain on the pterosaurs as they began to turn for their second pass. His Chultan spear flew unerringly at one of them, embedding itself deeply in its abdomen.

Nix targeted the same creature, her spell hitting it unerringly and blasting into its leathery, scaly skin. 

Draelin managed to keep his body steady in the canoe, and targeted the animal that Bliksem was riding. His arrow flew true, tearing through the animal's wing. 

Start of round 2, Xarmus and Bliksem are up. Nolwenn is holding her action until its their turn and they complete their maneuver and line up again for the next pass. 

*Spoiler: ykwla is a spear*
Show

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem got surprised at the speed of the creature and at how successful his attempt was. I got on!! What now??

He climbed as best he could toward the creature neck and placed himself as his rider, placing his hands on the side of his head, caressing it slowly, trying to calm it while whispering to it. Don't worry buddy, you took more than you can handle, bring me back and no harm will be done to you and your friends.



Rolls!
Animal handling : (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus repeats his pattern of waiting to attack, focussing on the one most injured, but this time as he stands there with eyes glued to the flying predators he offers Nyx some of his encouraging bardic advice, proclaiming his confidence in her power and ability.


COMBAT
AC14 HP21
*Init* 
*Bonus action* =Bardic inspiration Nyx
*Action* = Ready attack when creature comes within 60ft 
*Attack* = (1d20+7)[*13*] throw magic stone
*Damage* = (1d6+5)[*10*]

*Spoiler: bardic inspiration*
Show


Bardic Inspiration
As a bonus action, a creature (other than yourself) within 60 ft. that can hear you gains an inspiration die (1d6). For 10 minutes, the creature can add it to one ability check, attack roll, or saving throw. This can be added after seeing the roll, but before knowing the outcome.
Magical Inspiration (Special)
If a creature has a Bardic Inspiration die from you and casts a spell that restores hit points or deals damage, the creature can roll that die and choose a target affected by the spell. Add the number rolled as a bonus to the hit points regained or the damage dealt. The Bardic Inspiration die is then lost.

----------


## agignac

The quetzalcoatuls finish wheeling around over the River Tiryki, and swoop down for another dive at the canoes. Well, two of them do. The lead animal, desperate to dislodge the tabaxi clinging to its head, instead dives straight for the water. Tucking its wings in, it hits the water like an arrow, barely making a splash. It curves through the water, using its momentum, and emerges on the other side of the canoes, still moving fast.  (Bliksem, make a strength saving throw, DC 16, to stay attached to the coatul. Otherwise you're swimming.)

Nolwenn casts her spell, and an enormous gust of wind rushes from her hands straight into the fliers. 

The coatuls keep coming, but it's harder now, their wings are doing more work and they're flying slower. 

Xarmus lets loose his stone at the third beast, hitting it square between the eyes. Badly injured, the quetzalcoatlus pulls up and turns, abandoning the hunt. These creatures don't look tasty enough to die for. 

The final beast, uninjured, finds itself face-to-face with a meal. It bites at The Red Horns, hoping to be able to fly away with its lunch. The tiefling got a good look down the creature's maw, then felt a terrible pain as it bit deeply into him. For a moment he was afraid the creature would simply swallow him whole, but the pterosaur wasn't built to eat like that. It released the tiefling and kept trying to fly past the canoes. Unfortunately, due to Nolwenn's spell, it wasn't going as fast. 

*Spoiler: rolls and notes*
Show


Q2 Str saving throw (1d20+2)[*22*]
Q3 Str saving throw (1d20+2)[*22*]Wow, not where I would have chosen to use two crit 20s!
Q2 bite at TRH [roll]1d20+4[/roll] Well, I got a few rolls in before it stopped working. *rolls dice on desk*. A hit, and 12 HP damage. 

Q3 has left the fight. Q1 is injured and will come up from the water 10 feet behind the back canoe, with or without Bliksem still on it. Q2 is in the air, also ten feet behind the canoes. Nolwenn, I'll need to know what you do with your spell.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns flinched, anticipating the pain that was about to follow, but kept his wits about him. A shield of pure force manifested just in time to deflect the fearsome teeth.

Then the beast was past and he could focus on returning the favor with is own assault, slinging the Yklwa at the Quetzacouatl in quick pursuit

*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20)[*20*]+8, damage (1d8)[*2*]+6, if crit (1d8)[*7*]




With a very satisfying crunch, the short spearlike weapon hit true, ripping a deep gash into the strong back muscles of the flying dinosaur.

----------


## The Hellbug

Though she's disappointed the dinosaurs are stronger fliers than she had hoped, Nolwenn grins as one of the attackers flies off.  *"And stay gone!"* she shouts as, with a flourish, she stands and redirects the wind towards the two remaining foes behind the canoe, hoping it will help send them on their way.  As additional encouragement, she calls up a blast of flame aimed at the lead quetzalcoatl.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bonus action to redirect the Gust of Wind at the two remaining dinos.  Action to cast firebolt at Q2.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
damage: (1d10)[*10*]
crit?: (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx fires another blast at the most damaged dino. *"And don't come back!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*7*] to hit with eldritch blast, nat 1 misses, no damage.

----------


## Volthawk

Starting to feel a little unsteady on the canoe, Draelin nonetheless tries to line up his next shot as accurately as possible as he fires at the beast that looks most injured.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attempting to Steady Aim as a bonus action: (1d100)[*66*] (on a 1-50, ignore the second attack dice and SA damage)

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]/(1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*12*] weapon + (2d6)[*10*] sneak attack

Guessing neither of those attack rolls hit. Dice aren't liking me so far.

----------


## Awful

Lady Ziri Foxglove, Dame of Steel Fists
Warforged Devotion Paladin
AC: 17 HP: 31/37
PP: 14
Slots: Lvl1 3/3
Conditions: None
Concentrating: -- 

Ziri drew out a javelin from the sheath of them on her back and hurled it towards the quetzal that injured her.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Jav: (1d20+6)[*13*]
Dam: [/roll]1d6+4[/roll].

----------


## Holy-hunter

After throwing his last rock, Xarmus prepares 3 more.

COMBAT
AC14 HP21
*Attack* = (1d20+7)[*11*] throw magic stone
*Damage* = (1d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## agignac

Spears and stones may break my bones...

Probably quetzalcoatuls didn't know the old nursery rhyme, but they were living it. Bolts of fire and eldritch energy, gusts of wind, arrow, javelin, stones and spear - almost every one of them found their mark. The creature that had chomped on Ziri fell into the river with a large splash, and the final one limp-flew away over the trees, bleeding heavily. For a moment there was silence, then they heard a bubbling sound coming up from one side of the canoe, and even more behind the canoes. 

A very soggy tabaxi struggled to the surface of the murky river. I still need that con save please. For reasons. Behind them, a swarm of quipper began to surface, tearing large pieces of coatul and quickly turning the river red with blood. 

The danger over, Qawasha straightened up, helping Weed to sit back on the bench. *"Well fought!"* he said, marveling at the speed with which the downed creature was being devoured. The vegepygmy tapped out a message on his body, emphasizing it with his reedy whistle. *"Weed says thank you, he is terribly afraid of being carried away, he lost most of his tribe that way."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Seeing the creatures flee, Red Horns sheathed his weapon and flew over to the brave, but more than a little bit foolhardy tabaxi. 
Grabbing him at the scruff he tried to heave the soaking wet cat back into the boat. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Athletics
(1d20+1)[*7*]




Yet the water logged gear made Blicksem so heavy, that he only managed to drag him towards the canoe without lifting him out completely.

"Better get out of the water before the fish wonder what you taste like."

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

After the unexpected manoeuvre from the creature, Bliksem got knocked off of it and then quickly resurfaced.
Those damn bird can go underwater!

The fighting was done, and still unaware of the danger the water posed, Red Horn quickly came to his help, making Bliksem reach the canoe that much faster.
Thanks for the help Red

----------


## tonberrian

*"Well that was fun. What next?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Think nothing of it. I'm sure you'd do the same for each of us. Oh and you better get cleaned up - the water isn't the most trustworthy." 
Red Horns replied while weaving a complex pattern in the air, rapidly removing the filthy water from the tabaxi's fur. In truth, seeing a soaking wet tabaxi was both hilarious and heartbreaking to behold.

*Spoiler*
Show


TRH casts Prestidigitation to clean up Blixem




To Nix he said: "Hopefully, an uneventful journey from now on, though I wouldn't count on it, better if everyone keeps their weapons at hand."

----------


## agignac

They managed to get Bliksem back into the boat before the quippers found him, and the tiefling's magic turned him from soggy to fluffy in no time. 

The rest of the day passed uneventfully, thought the jungle constantly had new things to show them.  A troop of fluffy flying monkeys chattered at them from the branches of a tree, swooping down low over the canoe to investigate. Qawasha was worried they'd fling fruit, or something worse, but they were simply curious. 

In fact, the next several days were quiet as they paddled up the Tiryki. Sore muscles hardened, and they got used to the upper-body workout. It rained almost every day, and they were able to capture or boil enough water to stay hydrated, and carry extra in the canoes. And even without hungry fauna trying to eat them, it didn't get boring.

Pink river dolphins surfaced near the canoes, the mammals rolling onto their sides to stare at the strange land-creatures. The breath they blew from the holes on the top of their head stank badly.

One night, ten thousand fireflies hatched near their campsite, brightening the camp with a dizzying display of insect ballet. 

The paddled past a clearing full of a strange, low-lying blue mist. Qawasha warned them to stay out of such areas, as the mist could have bad effects on the mind of those who spend time near it. 

On the third day after the coatul attack, as they were getting ready to find a campsite, Draelin pointed out something he could just see over the treetops. To the east of the river, a tall, stone structure could be seen towering over the jungle canopy. Dark figures could be seen flying to and from the structure, though they were too far to make out any details. 

When asked, Qawasha said, *"That is known as Firefinger. It is home to many pterafolk - flying people who are very cruel. I have never ventured closer to it, as they are dangerous."*

The druid continued, *"We must soon leave the boats behind. The Tiryki will enter a canyon tomorrow. We can travel another day or two before it becomes too narrow for the canoes, but that will mean climbing out of the canyon. Or we can strike out across land sooner. It will mean a little longer in the jungle, but without a dangerous climb.

"The oracle I spoke of us is to the southwest, through some jungle heavily infested with the undead. We will have nearly a week of dangerous terrain before we reach the Aldani Basin. Here the threat of undead is lessened some, and the jungle is thinner. The basin is a web of lakes and rivers, and the canoes would be useful there. But portaging them across the jungle will slow us down."*

He looked up at Firefinger, and frowned. *"If you had chosen Azaka Stormfang, she would have wanted to go there. The pterafolk stole something belonging to her people. But it is very dangerous."*

*"Tonight you must decide which way you want to go tomorrow."*

*Spoiler: options*
Show


1) pause your journey to explore Firefinger. 
2) canoe another day or two south, then climb a cliff and head through jungle
3) head through jungle here. 
2and3 corollary) bring canoes and portage them, or leave them here for the trip home.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Before the group returned to rowing, the Red Horns made an effort to fish out the by now skelettal head of the dead Quetzacoatlus and securing it in his extradimensional pouch. After that he returned to his seat in the boat and resumed the dull task of rowing against the sluggish stream. 

In the next three days the Red Horns established a pattern: At day break he would go for a little fly about, gathering ingredients for the recipe and be back in time when the others were done with breaking their fast. After a day of rowing and making camp with the others, he would set up his little workplace just far enough away from the tents that his work wouldn't disturb the other's sleep. The he would sit immobile for about four hours, staring into the darkness and listening, looking for all the world as if he had died sitting upright. About four hours later, he stood up, woke whoever was on watch next and then go to his workplace, relentlessly working on a blade made of bone with his tools and subtle chanting, aided only by the creature made from animated twigs. 

When their guide spoke, he frowned:

*"If I understand you correctly, we'd save some miles by going into the canyon, but would have a difficult time to get up the walls and even more so to transport the canoes. If we manage that feat, we'd not only have less jungle to traverse with the canoes, we'd also save time at the other end when we need them again. 

I can likely transport or at least assist with the climb of everyone by flying up the canyon wall and using a rope to get everyone up, likewise for the gear with my pouch. The canoes we would have to haul up on ropes, but again, I could likely assist in that task by stabilizing them in the air. 

Lady Ziri is likely strong enough to carry a canoe all by her own with my construct companion along stabilize. That should be enough for the rest of us to clear a path and carry the remaining one. 

Always under the assumption, that we'd actually save a significant amount of time by going into the canyons."*


*Spoiler*
Show


Worktime on my +1 weapon so far: 16 work hours
Using the skull of a CR2 creature as necessary magic component

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus watched the injured flying predators leave, and he continued to watch them until they disappeared into the distance, hoping with all hopes that they wouldnt pass over the site he had farewelled his friend. 
You could give a donkey all the tips of survival but in the end it was still just a donkey. 



The following day he finally favoured his companions with some of his music. The marvellous sites of nature lifting his mood. 
He listened to the guide, sharing and swapping knowledge. He spoke with the dolphins (through magic) asking what they knew of the rivers. He gave them a shiny silver piece as a gift and played music for them.



When it came to matters of giving up the canoes Xarmus made it clear he had already given up too much just to use the bloody things and would not be happy to abandon them now. Although he didnt seem to eager to be carrying them uphill.

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Safely back into the canoe, and dry!
That's an amazing trick Red Horn! You'll have to show me!



Looking at everyone, Bliksem clearly missed a part of the show while he was in the air and under the water, he looked around 
What happened? I'm away 20 seconds then i'm in the water and no enemy in sight, almost as if it was a mirage.
He screamed as soon as his last word was over Mirage! then started murmuring _The mirage bird! That's how we'll call them, sounds better in my ears, and way more melodic!_
Bliksem looked at the Satyr Xarmus! Mirage bird! What do you think as a name?



As they started getting ready for camp, Bliksem did his usual. Placing rain cather in trees, making rounds around the camp up in trees.
Then he stayed with eveyrone, listening to the druid.
And after Red Horn giving an option through the canyon, Bliksem added I'm a good enough climber, i'll be able to help there too.

Qawasha, how high a cliff are we talking about? Even with a sure way to get us up there, do you think it'd be feasable to get the canoe up?

----------


## Volthawk

Once the trouble with the local wildlife was over, Draelin returned to his position looking out from the front of the lead canoe - but now, he kept his bow in his hands rather than by his side. The experience didn't seem to dampen his spirits much though, nor his curiosity.

When they break for camp and he notices Firefinger, Draelin seems interested by their guide's explanation. He follows it up with a few questions about how the pterafolk usually behave and what they like to keep, apparently weighing up the idea of investigating, but he focuses on the matters being discussed for the time being. 

*"If we can practically bring the canoes along, I'm all for it. As for the canyon, one of the bags has a bunch of pitons and some extra rope, which may come in handy. Some extra kit which can help secure any less secure climbers, too.*

----------


## agignac

> Qawasha, how high a cliff are we talking about? Even with a sure way to get us up there, do you think it'd be feasable to get the canoe up?


The druid thought a moment, then said, *"It has been some years since I've been there, but I would guess about 150 feet. I have never climbed it, though other guides claim to have brought their clients and their gear up. I do not have the expertise to help manage the canoes, I simply have heard that it's been done by guides whose word I trust. If we are successful, it should save us four or five days of walking."*

To Draelin's questions, he said, *"The pterafolk are dangerous and aggressive. They hunt and eat whatever they can catch, including other peoples. I have heard they like shiny things, and take whatever treasure they can find. Some claim they can sense magical auras, but I am not sure I believe it."*

----------


## tonberrian

*"I guess I'm down for climbing the cliffs. I'm a little scared of falling, though."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Four days are nothing to sneeze at, especially if it's time we don't have to spend carrying the canoes. Though 150 ft are a little higher than I expected. Still, we should be capable enough to get this done."

The Red Horns nodded once as if to himself. "Alright. Anyone against the option?" He looked quizically into the round of companions.

----------


## The Hellbug

After the dinosaurs retreat, the adrenaline wears off and Nolwenn realizes she's standing in an unsteadied canoe.  She quickly dismisses her spell and takes a seat, sheepishly waiting for everyone else to be ready to get moving again.

___________


As the days of paddling pass, the heat still bothers her and the work is still hard, but Nolwenn minds a little less each day.  She quickly settles into an evening routine: help pitch tents, boil water if necessary, and then use the remaining light and her watch at night to draw whatever wonder the jungle had most recently provided in her sketchbook, a sort of visual journal of the journey so far.  Then, get up just before sunrise and do it all over again.

_________

When Qawasha stops the group to explain their options, Nolwenn considers his words carefully before adding her opinion to the mix.  *"Well, I won't be much help in the climb, none of my spells are suitable for aiding such an endeavor,"* she says, mentally kicking herself for not having learned anything so practical (and, from her own head or not, the voice is always her mother's, annoyingly), *"actually, that's not entirely true.  We won't have to worry about stumbling and crashing to the river below, my magic can arrest all but the most disastrous of falls."*

*"I will say, if there's more use for the canoes later, we should bring them with us by any means necessary,"* she continues then turns to Qawasha, *"wait, I know you said they're very cruel and dangerous, but maybe the pterafolk can be bargained with?  Perhaps we could trade for their aid in getting the canoes up the cliffs."*

----------


## Awful

*"I'm not against it,"* said the good Lady Ziri*, "But the task depends very much on the cliffs. If there pterafolk are known for wickedness and cruelty, I would not be so eager to seek them out to bargain with them."*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha counsels you not to seek out the pterafolk, for they simply cannot be trusted. Eager to be on your way, you continue upriver. 

The next day the river becomes decidedly narrower. You encounter fewer and fewer tributaries, and the water starts to look a clearer, rather than muddy. The jungle retreats up high cliffs, the grow higher as you travel. You spend the night on a flat island in the river, with the stars twinkling overhead instead of being blocked out by the canopy.

Finally, late in the afternoon on the 9th day of your adventure, the river becomes too shallow for the heavily laden canoes. It continues around a corner and out of sight. The cliffs here vary in height between 120 and 150 feet. They are rough and in many places covered with vines and tree roots. Some areas certainly look more climbable than others. It's too late in the day to start the portage, but you can look around and make some plans before dark. 

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

See slide deck for a photo approximation of the area. I want some "figuring it out" from you. Chose a skill (or two) and describe how you'd like to use it. This is going to be a group effort. Rather than one bad roll dooming the endeavor, I will take the average of all the successes/failures, and use that to calculate how effectively you can pull this off. Bonus points for creativity and ingenuity. Ask any questions you have.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns worked as usual through half of the night and was ready at first light to take a closer look at the canyon side to find the most opportune route to pull up the canoes, looking for vegetation that would be able to cushion them should they be pulled against the walls. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Investigation (1d20+7)[*13*] if necessary using my knowledge from the past feature (1d6)[*2*]

Nature (1d20+5)[*19*] knowledge from the past feature (1d6)[*3*]




After that, he went about collecting what rope the party had available. He was able to add 50 ft and 10 pitons to the effort.

----------


## The Hellbug

Standing on the bank of the river, Nolwenn leans her head back, shading her eyes from the sun with her hand, to get a good look at the cliffs.  *"Yeah,"* she starts, turning her eyes back to the others, *"I was hoping they'd be less...sheer."*  She emphasizes her words by gesturing with her forearm, moving it back and forth between a slope and vertical to the ground.  

*"Red, you've got that fancy special bag, right?"* she asks, leading into a suggestion, *"if we can get to the top we could attach that to a rope and have some of us load everything that fits in at the bottom and others up top unload it then pass it back."*

----------


## Volthawk

When The Red Horns comes by to collect rope, Draelin first hands him the spool of silk rope he had attached to his backpack, before indicating the canoe sacks that held another set of rope, some pitons and climbing equipment, before listening to Nolwenn and nodding. *"That'd definitely speed us up - emptying out those sacks before we pull the canoes up will make life a lot easier."*

*Spoiler*
Show


50ft of silk rope, 50ft of hempen rope, 12 pitons and a climbing kit, to be precise.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"I might have found a suitable place up on the cliff from where we can begin hauling up our gear. I'll fill my bag and empty it's contents up there, but it's probably a good idea to have one of us stand guard up there first. Blixem, I know you can climb as easily as you can walk - can you keep watch up there? Also, we need more rope. So far that's 150 ft. - barely enough to haul something up from down here."

The Red Horns replied and began to load his bag until he felt it at capacity, taking care to have the ropes accessible.

----------


## Holy-hunter

*Helping company*
Anyone who shares their plans or talks out their ideas with Xarmus will find he has endless anecdotes, quotes or lyrical worldly advice that proves enlightening.
(Offering guidance and or bardic inspiration.)

*Looking at the mountains and formulating an opinion.*
Xarmus is considering the terrain and type of shrubbery the canoe will need to be pulled through. What foliage the canoe could be pulled over and what would hinder its passing. What footing would best suit them. 
Nature (1d20+5)[*16*] + (1d4)[*2*] 
Survival (1d20+5)[*24*] + (1d4)[*2*] 

*Finding an animal friend*
Nature (1d20+5)[*14*] + (1d4)[*1*] to know of the animals that frequent this area.
Survival to track one down (1d20+5)[*12*] + (1d4)[*3*] 
He will then cast speak with animals, animal friendship (dc15 or charmed) and even beast bond, all just to build a connection with a creature so he can ask about their path.

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Arriving safely at the foot of the cliff, Bliksem looked in awe
This place is beautiful! he looked at Nolwen Don't worry, you're still my number one! Bliksem winks at the wizard.



Bliksem looks around the face of the cliff on both side, trying to spot any danger 
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Nature to determine where danger could usually be found in this type of environment : (1d20+1)[*11*]
Perception to spot those possible danger : (1d20+3)[*11*]





When Red Horn comes back, Bliksem agrees to his plan. 
Of course, here's my rope, i'll go there and act as a lookout while you bring everything.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

50' hempen rope
If you need a roll for the climbing, i'll roll in Discord, but Bliksem got a climbing speed, so might not be necessary, except maybe if theres too much loose rock?

----------


## agignac

As everybody explored the cliff, looking for the best site to haul up the canoes, they found the remnants of a previous adventuring party who had had the same idea. Three dwarven corpses and a shattered canoe lay at the base of the cliff, near one of the more climbable-looking sections. They had clearly been there for some time, as the bodies had been somewhat gnawed on. However, they weren't reduced to bones yet, and the frequent rains hadn't rotted any cloth away. 

** 

Xarmus looked around, trying to figure out what animals might be found in the area. He discovered a troop of flying monkeys on the far side of the river, a wild boar snoozing in her den, a harpy eagle sitting on a jagged rock overlooking the river, and various small, colourful birds in the lower canopy. You can use your original rolls, but I'd like to know who you're talking to and what specifically you're asking.

***

Bliksem scrambled up the cliff face as easily as walking across the ground. The rock wasn't too crumbly, and there were plenty of roots and vines to hold on to. When he got to the top, The Red Horns was already emptying his first load out of his magical bag and onto the ground.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus decided to talk to the harpy eagle, he imagined it to be a more sensible creature of his available choices and its observant diligent vision was what he was after.

Surely it was aware of the corpses as they were undoubtedly a food source for many of its own food sources, if not for him directly.

What killed them, how did they die?

What dangerous or large creatures are on those mountains?

He was also sure to see if there was anything he could offer the eagle. He would ransack the parties rations to find a food it might like. It was no mule but he would like to make a friend of it nonetheless.

----------


## agignac

> Xarmus decided to talk to the harpy eagle, he imagined it to be a more sensible creature of his available choices and its observant diligent vision was what he was after.
> What killed them, how did they die?
> What dangerous or large creatures are on those mountains?
> He was also sure to see if there was anything he could offer the eagle. He would ransack the parties rations to find a food it might like. It was no mule but he would like to make a friend of it nonetheless.


The eagle had landed on a fallen tree, several feet from the satyr. Cocking its head, it looked from the dwarves to Xarmus. *"Gravity."*

To the second question, it said, *"Many large creatures. Feathered no-fly big-teeth. Spike-tail plate-backs. Four-arm tree-climbers. No-limb squeezers. Noisy needle-butts. Many many not-alives."*

Do you have any raw meat? That's all it would be interested in for food.

----------


## Volthawk

When the group finds the corpses, Draelin warns the others to keep an eye out for trouble and heads over to the corpses, kneeling down to riflle through their pockets and any packs for anything of interest. Out here, there wasn't much reason to turn down anything of use they might have, and hopefully they might have some notes or maps to suggest what they were doing out here. People don't just come out here for the fun of it, and if they had picked up the trail of something interesting before they died Draelin wanted to know.

----------


## agignac

> When the group finds the corpses, Draelin warns the others to keep an eye out for trouble and heads over to the corpses, kneeling down to riflle through their pockets and any packs for anything of interest. Out here, there wasn't much reason to turn down anything of use they might have, and hopefully they might have some notes or maps to suggest what they were doing out here. People don't just come out here for the fun of it, and if they had picked up the trail of something interesting before they died Draelin wanted to know.


Draelin finds: map labelling a route to Hrakhammar Mine, 6 pots insect repellent, pouch with 15 diamonds, a stoppered iron flask labelled SG, 6 waterskins, spoiled rations, and each dwarf has a large pouch on their belts. One is made of rough sackcloth, one of green velvet, and one looks very similar to The Red Horns's bag of holding. All feel light and empty.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Seeing the state of decay on the dwarves, The Red Horns joined Draelin shortly after delivering the first collection.

"Careful, between undead and diseases it's not wise to just walk up to corpses you find lying around.
My studies haven't progressed far enough yet for me to cure diseases, but I think the Lady Ziri should be able to cleanse you of any potential contagion. But before we progress further with our investigation, please let me cleanse the corpses' gear."

With that The Red Horns once again began to chant the little cantrip to clean the belongings of the dead dwarves. 

After that, he took the time for a little ritual, studying the objects before returning to the task of delivering all the gear up the cliff. 

Only when that was done, did he start to tie the ropes into one long exemplar. After delivering one end up to Bliksem, he returned to the waiting members below: 
"Alright, we'll use the rope to secure each climber. I'll accompany you up to aid you, while Bliksem secures you also. Once you all are up there, I'll tie one of the boats to the rope and you can begin to haul it up.

Any questions or improvements on that plan?"

*Spoiler*
Show



Casting Prestidigitation repeatedly, as well as ritual of detect magic and identify on the found objects (wouldn't want to get stuck with a bag of devouring  :Small Amused:

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus had only one problem with that plan. He found an empty clearing and with shovel in hand he marked the earth and started digging. A grave, although shallow, big enough for three dwarves.

To the bird he gave some dry salted meat, and he played a song. 
If you hear this song, it means I have fresh raw meat for you. I will keep a look out.

----------


## agignac

The Red Horns spent some time cleaning and meditating on the dwarves' gear. He discovered that all three bags were enchanted. When he put his hand in the green one, he discovered a soft, fuzzy ball inside of it, and recognized it as a bag of tricks. However, it was different from other ones he'd heard about, and wondered what animals it would produce. 

The sackcloth bag contained 8 dry beans, all large and mottled in colour. His spell revealed that planting and watering a bean would create a magical result, but could not predict which bean would produce which result. 

The final bag certainly seems identical to his own at first. Aware that such bags can be cursed, The Red Horns studies it carefully, trying to determine if it is safe to reach into or not. There is definitely something slightly...off...about the bag, but it doesn't seem dangerous, not exactly. But he can't put his finger on what might be wrong with it. 

If anybody takes one of these bags, I'll pm you the stats on it. 

The harpy eagle turned its beak up at the salted meat, but regally assented to listening for the song. 

*Spoiler: the climb*
Show


Whoever is tying people into the rope, make a survival check DC 12 for tying a knot that will hold. 

Everybody make a climb check, DC 13 - acrobatics or athletics, your choice.

If you fail, AND your rope has a bad knot, make a DEX save DC 15 to avoid falling. 
If TRH wants to catch the faller, make a DEX save DC 12. 

For the canoes - Survival check DC 15 for securing the canoes to the rope. If most of you are helping, there will  be enough strength to get them up the cliff. The only concern is them hitting the cliff on the way up and getting battered. Thoughts about how to deal with that?

----------


## Pyrophilios

"We have something useful here." The Red Horns announced to his companions.
"A bag of tricks - you can pull up to three animals per day from them that are friendly and helpful to you. The other one is filled with magic beans - their effects once planted are unpredictable. The third one is a bag of holding, but something feels off about it. I'd refrain from using it for now, until I can get a better feel for it. 

Anyone of you who'd be particularly interested in those items?"

---

When the time came to climb, The Red Horns mainly assisted their guide with binding and testing the knots, realizing that the druid had much more experience with the intricacies of surviving in the wild. 

Still, he made sure to test the knot everytime and then fly up just below the climber, ready to catch them, should it become necessary.

*Spoiler*
Show



The druid npc likely has the best combination of wisdom and survival, so it makes sense to have him take care of this task. TRH uses the help action to give him advantage 

But just in case a bunch of Dex Saves:

Draelin (1d20+3)[*19*]
Nix (1d20+3)[*16*]
Nolwenn (1d20+3)[*17*]
Xarmus (1d20+3)[*19*]
Ziri (1d20+3)[*20*]
Qaswaha (1d20+3)[*9*]


For the boat, TRH is by himself to tie the knot, but can receive the help action from his steel defender

(1d20)[*12*]/(1d20)[*16*]+2




---

For the boat, The Red Horns took his time to tie the knot particularly secure. And while the crew up on the cliff pulled it up, he held on to the other side, flying with it and keeping it from bashing against the walls.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Ill take the animal bag. Xarmus quickly replies. All to happy to take the magic item out of the fiend bloods hands, less he decide to waste more life useing creatures bones for pointless endeavours.

He will later further cast his own identity on the item followed by an investigation check
(1d20+4)[*5*] (1d4)[*1*]

Before Xarmus undergoes any pursuit he seeks guidance from nature, from destiny. He communes with the cosmos and reads the signs. A flutter of a breeze, the shape of a leaf. 
Then he gets ready to take on the climb.

Acrobatics (1d20+3)[*17*] (1d4)[*4*]
Survival (1d20+7)[*19*] (1d4)[*1*]
Reflex (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Volthawk

Letting the others split the bags between whoever wants them, Draelin handles the rest of the looting, adding the waterskins and repellent to the waterproof bags and pocketing the the mundane (but diamond-filled - at least they'll have the coin for more supplies when they eventually needed to head back) pouch and the map (he'd give it a closer look when they stopped for camp). With that done, he returns his attention back to the cliff, and as his gaze turns to the canoes, an idea strikes him. "So...how many bedrolls and the like do we have? Maybe they could be used to cushion the canoes, help mitigate any damage from it hitting the rocks on the way up." He pauses, looking over at the sacks he just packed the extra waterskins away in. "I wonder if filled waterskins could fill a similar role..."

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"The bedrolls are a good idea, but I think, we should not endanger our water supply - especially since afixing them to the boat will be considerably more difficult."*

The Red Horns mused.

----------


## The Hellbug

> This place is beautiful! he looked at Nolwen Don't worry, you're still my number one! Bliksem winks at the wizard.


Nolwenn rolls her eyes at Bliksem's comment.  *"I could turn you into a frog, you know,"* she reminds the bard teasingly, *"wouldn't be the first I had to teach some manners."*  She can't, of course, but maybe the tabaxi doesn't know that.  Regardless, she goes back to packing the supplies for transportation up the cliff.  

She doesn't have much to add while the others discuss how they're all going to get the canoes up the cliff so she idly watches Xarmus as he converses with the eagle, almost stepping in to help with the grave for the dwarves but stopping when she realizes she doesn't know if there's another shovel.  When it's finally time for the climb, the wizard waves away the rope.  *"I'll stay down here for now.  I need a hand free to cast my spell in case anyone falls,"* she explains, *"if I were up there with you all, I'd likely just end up falling myself in that case.  I'll come up after."*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Having successffully teased Nolwen : 
A frog! No worries then! I'll be your prince since you want it that much! Bliksem smile and winks at the wizard again. On a more serious note though, lets get on getting everyone safely up there.



Bliksem waits for Red Horn up the cliff while the others take care of preparing the rest of the plan or loot the remains of the dwarves.
He looks around for anything suspicious that might need a change of plan.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Looking aroung for any old camp; sign of messing around (i mean if there was a rope tied up to help climb and it was cut/gnawed on/etc); anything out of the ordinary (an owlbear saying he's not the droid we're looking for would still be funny though)
Perception : (1d20+3)[*15*]
Investigation : (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## The Hellbug

> A frog! No worries then! I'll be your prince since you want it that much! Bliksem smile and winks at the wizard again.


*"You'll be a frog for a long time, then, if that's what you're waiting on,"* Nolwenn grumbles as she gets back to unpacking the waterproof bags.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Let's get this done then - no time like the present."* The Red Horns was already wrapping the blankets around the first boat and tying the harness.

----------


## agignac

Bliksem looks around the top of the cliff. He can see a snapped-off tree with a bit of frayed rope tied to it. This was likely where the dwarves had tried to raise their canoe. It's hard to say for sure, but it looks like they just picked a bad spot to do it. 

The party entreats upon the druid to help with tying the harnesses. With a skeptical expression, he does so. 

Draelin starts the climb. Despite the elf's nimbleness, he puts his hand wrong and a root pulls loose. He starts to fall, and knot holding him fails! The Red Horns swoops in and catches the elf by the armpits. Straining with the weight, he manages to fly the fallen elf up to the top, where he delivers him to Bliksem.

Nix scrambles up the cliff, followed by the nimble satyr. Lady Ziri follows, using brawn over nimbleness, but makes it up without problem. Qawasha comes second last, lashing Kupalue to him, and fortunately they make it up with no problems, for at the top they discover the knot had come completely loose during the climb!

Finally Nolwenn works her way up. She also slips, and her knot fails - clearly Qawasha wasn't the man for this job. Before she could cast her life-saving spell, she is safe in Red's arms, and being flown to the top. 

The first boat goes up with no problem. The Red Horn's knot is good, and the bedrolls and padding around the canoe prevent it from getting banged up. They untie it at the top, then the tiefling flies the rope down for the second canoe. 

The second canoe...doesn't go so well. The canoe is nearly three-quarters of the way up the cliff when the knot begins to fail. The tiefling can see it sliding loose. At that moment, the harpy eagle flies low over Xarmus, calling out a warning. *"Not alives nearby, coming to you."* 

One round of action before the canoe falls and enemies are in sight.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns didn't think, but reacted - flying directly to the knot and covering it with his fist from slipping loose he called:* "Lower the boat, quickly but evenly, I'll keep the knot steady!"*

----------


## Sirithhyando

*Bliksem Los, the fabulous*
Level 3 Sword bard; HP 24/24; AC 15; Passive perception 13; Save DC 13

Bliksem continue to stand guard up the cliff, enjoying a light wind, helping with the first canoe as it got to the top.
Many things could've gone wrong but Red Horn wings got them safely.
Nice save Red Horn! Bliksem smile completly oblivious to what was occuring at the top of the cliff.

It's only when the bird make everyone focus on the threat that he takes action. He screams
I'll buy you time!


Bliksem get his rapier at the ready, trying to reflect sunlight for an added touch of flair.
En guarde!
And he takes his stance.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready action
Bliksem intentions :
1- Move toward the group with his feline agility (double speed if wasn't moveing the turn before)
2- Attack action (gives +10ft movement)
3- If the attack succeed, defensive flourish (roll bardic dice, counts as a + on dmg and a + on AC until start of next turn
4- Move back toward the group (using all his movement). Though if they are too close already, Bliksem would move as to make them follow him away from the group.

Attack : (1d20+6)[*20*]
Bardic inspiration (+DMG and +AC if attack touch) : (1d6)[*6*]
DMG : (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus
The Satyr had once been considered brave, but that was long ago and due more to convenience and luck than any action. Since he had sung many songs of brave souls, of brave deeds and brave actions. Well, of the successful ones anyway. Rare was the song of the knight who walked into the dragons den only to get eaten. Names of the stupid were oft forgotten.
As Xarmus picked up the long tail of rope and ran around the nearest tree, he wondered if his name would be remembered... and then he jumped off the edge of the cliff. 

He had left his good friend to die over this canoe, hed be damned if he was letting it fall.
Slow me! His fleeting voice called out, somewhere between an order and a plea as he disappeared over the edge.


It was not a complicated plan, maybe a little short if anything.
The canoe was most the way up and by his reckoning it would take just as long to get it up as let it down safely, main concern was the rope holding. So he was going to add another length of rope to spread the load and then fix up the knots. 
At the least it would hold the canoe from having to go all the way down.

----------


## The Hellbug

Aside from the embarrassing loss of her grip on the way up the cliff and subsequent rescuing (not that it was strictly necessary, she had reminded herself while silently cursing the bad knot) Nolwenn has been very happy with the cliff ascent.  And with the last canoe on its way up, it looks like everything is going to be wrapped up in a satisfactory manner, though the wizard again reminds herself that hauling on a rope to bring a canoe up a cliff wasn't exactly what she had in mind when she set out on this adventure.  Then, of course, is when a lot of things happen at once.  Shouts from below, over-friendly birds, satyrs taking off at surprising speed, strong hands abandoning the rope...and it had been looking like it was going to end so uneventfully.

Nolwenn, for her part, grunts with the strain of the extra weight she has to take on the rope.  She reaches for her mirror pendant with one hand and barely has time to cast her spell as Xarmus disappears over the edge.  She gets her hand back on the rope as soon as she can, but she can feel that its closer to slipping through her fingers than it was before.  *"Can anyone tell us what's going on?"* she shouts in exasperation.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin was a little annoyed at how the climb had gone, but thankful it had worked out alright. That tinge of annoyance got a little worse when the knot entirely comes loose after their guide came up, and then Nolwenn has her own problems. He made a mental note to not just let their guide handle these things going forward - it appeared the Red Horns' judgement on who was best to do the job was a little inaccurate. He knew he could handle it himself, best to just do it himself if they need to tie more knots in the future. The canoe problems appear to get him to the point where there's no point being annoyed - it's happened, he's not in a position to do much about it, so that was that. Naturally, between the spectacle at the cliffs and the person aware of the nearby undead having leapt off the cliff, he doesn't prepare for the incoming undead.

Nolwenn's question gets a small shrug from Draelin. *"My guess is the knot's no good. Like the others. Hasn't gone yet, but will do soon. Red wanted it down to redo it, but Xarmus is doing...something to help up here, I suppose? Saves putting it down again."*

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx prepares to shoot at any approaching "not-alives" with her INFINITE COSMIC POWER! She's just glad she made it up so easily.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready an action to Eldritch blast an undead. To hit: (1d20+6)[*11*], (1d10+4)[*5*] Damage.

----------


## agignac

The satyr floated gently down, landing on the vertical canoe. The Red Horns was struggling to hold the knot tight, to keep it from slipping further. Xarmus quickly looped the long end of the rope through the canoe and tried to tie it off. The knot didn't look very good, but Ziri called down from the top of the cliff, *"Fly the loose end up to me!"*

The Red Horns reluctantly let go of the original knot, grabbed the loose end, and flew it back up to the warforged. The canoe lurched alarmingly downwards, but Ziri was able to prevent it from crashing to the ground. 

Meanwhile, at the top, the others reacted to Xarmus's hastily shouted warning. A moment later, figures pushed through the bushes and vines near the top of the cliff. 5 humanoid figures, in various states of decay, bearing weapons, looked up upon seeing the party, and moved forward to attack. Nyx blasted at one of the zombies, and a chunk of rotten flesh blew out of its chest. Bliksem readied himself for melee combat. 

Draelin can retroactively ready something, as Xarmus assumed he'd passed on the warning. Nolwenn cast featherfall, so that's her action. I've rolled initiative in the ooc. Draelin and Xarmus can go before the enemies' turn.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Now that the boat no longer was in danger of falling and shattering on the ground, The Red Horns was finally able to get an understanding of the situation. Albeit not before the undead started their attack...

----------


## Volthawk

Having picked up his bow upon hearing Xarmus' warning, Draelin fires a quick shot at the lead zombie as it appears, before taking his time with a second shot. First undead of the journey, huh? Time to earn their discount, he supposed.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ah, okay. In that case, his readied attack (presumably at the same one Nyx's blast hit?). I'm assuming that the foilage in front of us on the map is the top of a tree, so only the bit in the middle representing the trunk blocks line of sight, but if not he'll spend his prep turn's movement to get into a position with better coverage.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*10*]

For Draelin's actual turn, he'll use a bonus action Steady Aim into an attack on one of the zombies (lead if it survived the first shot) with advantage and thus SA (I am right in thinking that undead aren't inherently SA-immune in this edition, right?).

Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*]/(1d20+6)[*20*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*8*] + (2d6)[*4*] SA

----------


## Holy-hunter

(1d20+3)[*23*]
Climbing back up.

_Oh, company. I think I have gifts for them somewhere in here._ He says calmly digging out some smooth stones and chanting over them.

Xarmus will prepare his magic stones and asses the situation.

----------


## agignac

Draelin's two arrows added to the damage from Nyx's arcane attack, and the lead zombie stumbled, then fell. Unmoved by the loss of their comrade, the others continued forward. 

Lurching through the underbrush and hanging vines came a sixth figure. Not unlike a gorilla, but taller and with four arms, this would have been a fierce creature in life. In death, with flesh hanging in strips, it was a horror. 

*"Girallon!"* Qawasha cried, staring at the creature in fascination. The beast beat its chest and ran forward towards the druid, shockingly fast on its feet. Qawasha barely got his staff up in defense before the beast was on him. All four clawed hands slashed at the tall Chultan, and its dirt-encrusted fangs bit at him. The druid's skin was tough, almost like bark, but the girallon zombie still scored two hits on the druid. He staggered, bleeding freely. Behind him, cowering in the underbrush, Weed made a strange, terrified whistling cry. 

The skeletons lurched forward, rusty swords in bony hands, closing in with Qawasha and Ziri, but not yet engaging with them. 

The last two undead, both zombies, moved to attack Draelin and Nyx. Weaponless, the zombies swung their fists like meaty clubs. The elf took a solid hit on the jaw, but Nyx evaded the clumsy blow. 

Ziri rushed forward to the druid's aid, swinging her own iron fist at the zombie. Its four-armed defense confused her, however, and her fist landed in blood-encrusted fur without actually damaging the creature. 

Qawasha spoke a few words in a musical language, and his staff sparkled with magical power. 

Everybody up. 

*Spoiler: combat stuff*
Show


All the rolls are in the ooc thread, if you were hit, check for your damage there please. 

Xarmus is climbing, which is half-speed, so with a double move is able to get to the top (well, 35 of 38 feet, but we'll call it even).

See slide deck for terrible map and pic of the girallon zombie.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus looked back over the cliff and wondered how well these dead monsters could climb, if things came to that he would take his chances. But for now he finished readying his stones and hurled one of the now magic stones at the nearest enemy.

(1d20+7)[*18*] attack
(1d6+5)[*11*] damage

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns decided to engage the northern most undead pressing in on their guide. Letting fly the Yklwa at the creature. 
At the same time he uttered a word in that terrible speech that the writings on his skin had forcefully taught him. At once the twig creature arose and moved next to their guide, attacking the zombiefied girallon.

*Spoiler*
Show


Get within 10ft of skeleton
Ranged attack with Yklwa against northen most skeleton

(1d20+8)[*15*], damage (1d8+6)[*7*], if crit  (1d8)[*4*]

Afterwards gain height again

Bonus action: 
Command Steel Defender to protect Quawasha, with Deflect Attack (disadvantage for Girallon)
attacking the same skeleton as TRH
Force-Empowered Rend. (1d20+7)[*11*], damage (1d8+2)[*4*], if crit (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## The Hellbug

After Qawasha's warning, Nolwenn can only gawk for a moment as the girallon zombie charges at the druid.  Once its meaty hands start slamming into him, though, everything finally clicks and she catches up with reality.  _Whatever's going on with the canoe right now's not important.  We don't put this thing down, we die._ 

*"Hold on!"*  She drops the rope and casts a second spell, adding an extra incantation to increase its potency, and launches a barrage of magic missiles at the girallon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not much to say here.  Casting Magic Missile with a second level spell slot--wouldn't do well for our guide to die here.

Damage: (4d4+4)[*15*]

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx summons her trusty blade to hand, ready to defend herself against these zombies.

*Spoiler*
Show

Action to summon longsword via pact of the blade.

----------


## Volthawk

The Girallon was a problem, but the others were focusing on it and they had problems here with the normal undead, given the blow one just gave him. Darting back from the one attacking him, Draelin moves out of the way so he can get a good shot at the other one - with it focusing on Nyx, he might be able to get a good shot off.

*Spoiler*
Show


Using Cunning Action to disengage as a bonus action, moving behind and around Nyx so I have a clear shot at the zombie who attacked her and then attacking it (getting SA from it being within 5ft of her).

Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*6*] + (2d6)[*8*] SA

----------


## agignac

Nyx summons her blade, ready now for melee. Draelin retreats a few steps, using Nyx as cover, but his bow snags in the undergrowth and his arrow goes wide of the zombie. Nolwenn's magical attack strikes the girallon zombie unerringly, blasting off bits of putrid flesh. 

Red throws his Chultan spear at a skeleton, where it breaks off some ribs, before coming to a rest sticking out of its back like a strange third arm. His twiggy companion tried to attack the same skeleton, but fails to connect. 

Finally climbing over the edge of the cliff, the satyr looses a magic stone at the girallon, and it disappears into his body with a wet plop. 

With the courage (or recklesness) the tabaxi are famous for, Bliksem throws himself forward at the zombies. His sharp blade pierces one, but the bard is unprepared for the savagery of the retaliation. Both zombies turn their attention on the handsome catfolk, and began fiercely slamming him with their bodies, wielding their own arms like clubs. Bliksem finds himself forced backwards one step, then another. 

One of the skeletons attacks Ziri, who turns her body against it, trying to shield the rope. She trusts to her metal body to protect her, but the skeleton's sword slashes through delicate joint connectors. Rather than attack her attacker, however, she steps forward towards the girallon zombie, knowing that if their guide dies here, they're in trouble. She punches at the undead ape-creature, and is rewarded as blood and tissue fly. However, the girllon howls in fury, and turns its attention to her. Four arms swing like hammers, and sharp teeth tear at a porcelain face. Ziri falls, landing heavily on the rope, saving the canoe even as the spark of life within her fades. 

Okay, everybody up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A twich of his finger let the Yklwa find its way back into The Red Horn's hand, ready to be sent out anew. Which was exactly what he did. The twig creature continued with its - so far - ineffective attacks while keeping the undead Girallon from hurting anything but the construct through it's presence. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Same routine as before. 

Get within 10ft of skeleton
Ranged attack with Yklwa against northen most skeleton

(1d20+8)[*19*], damage (1d8+5)[*6*], if crit (1d8)[*7*],

Afterwards gain height again

Bonus action: 
Command Steel Defender to protect Quawasha, with Deflect Attack (disadvantage for Girallon)
attacking the same skeleton as TRH
Force-Empowered Rend. (1d20+7)[*20*], damage (1d8+2)[*9*], if crit (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Holy-hunter

Well this was going bad, very bad. Xarmus continued to throw magic stones at the nearest enemy to him. Couldnt well help anyone if he ended up dead.

(1d20+7)[*24*] attack
(1d6+5)[*7*] damage

----------


## The Hellbug

To say that things are going badly feels like something of an understatement.  Beginning to understand the plight of the dwarves at the bottom of the cliff a little more intimately, Nolwenn suppresses a shriek of shock as Lady Ziri is struck down.  She had been so quiet but so strong.  Surely she couldn't be...

Nolwenn conjures the most potent magic she can muster and again hurls it at the girallon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2nd level magic missile again!  (The upside to this spell list is that I don't need to worry about accidentally overspending my higher level slots at the moment.)

Damage: (4d4+4)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin swears under his breath, but steadies himself as he lines up a shot at the girallon - it needed to go down fast. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Steady Aim as a bonus action, then shoot the Girallon with advantage/SA. 

Attack: (1d20+6)[*16*] / (1d20+6)[*15*] 
Damage: (1d8+4)[*11*] weapon + (2d6)[*5*] SA

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx swings her enchanted blade at the most wounded zombie in reach!

*Spoiler*
Show

To hit in OOC, (1d8+4)[*10*] damage.

----------


## agignac

Nyx steps forward, avoiding Bliksem on the ground, and delivers a devastating blow to the zombie. Cut nearly clean through, it tumbles to the ground in a pile of gore. 

Trusting to the others to keep the zombies from her, Nolwenn turns her magic against the girallon zombie, which was ravaging Lady Ziri. Her missile fly unerringly to the beast, again knocking chunks of flesh and bone into the surrounding foliage. Draelin's arrow followed in short order, finding a home in its right eye. Unfortunately, pain didn't bother it, however, and even these attacks wasn't enough to send it to the jungle floor.

The Red Horns, flying above the battle, and Xarmus, standing near the cliff face, each attacked different skeletons. Red Horn's target went down in a cascade of bones, torn apart by the ykwla and the steel defender. Xarmus knocked the jaw straight off the other zombie, but it continued its attack. 

The girallon, seeing his target down, keeps moving forward, mindless rage fuelling it. The satyr was the next object of its fury, and it attacked with all four arms, pounding relentlessly. Qwasha steps forward, swinging his staff at the four-armed undead, but the beast's shaggy fur absorbed the blow. 

The final zombie shambles towards Nyx, slamming her with a fist trailing ribbons of meat. She could feel her shoulder creak, and her arm felt heavier as pain radiated down into her ribs. 

The last standing skeleton picked its bony feet up over the unmoving form of Ziri, to stab its sword at the druid. Qwasha's spell repelled the blow, saving him from a possible killing strike. 

Everybody up.

*Spoiler: battle details*
Show


Girallon hits Xarmus 3 times, for 19 points of damage. (rolled in discord)
Zombie hits Nyx for 3 HP
Skelly misses your guide.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Having cleared the northern flank, The Red Horns concentrated on the Girallon next. His construct was already in place, so he commanded it to attack and continue to hinder the large undead creature.

He himself flew in closer again, threw his weapon and received it back the instant it struck

*Spoiler*
Show



Steel defender attack (bonus action TRH)
(1d20)[*13*]+8, damage (1d8+2)[*3*], if crit (1d8)[*8*]

Using deflect attack on Girallon to keep his bite from hitting

Close in to 10 ft for Yklwa attack
(1d20)[*14*]+8, damage (1d8+6)[*13*], if crit (1d8)[*5*]

Move out of range again

Edit: Total damage 16

----------


## The Hellbug

Though she's personally unharmed, Nolwenn knows she can't keep this up too much longer--her allies are wounded, and each spell she casts is harder than the last.  The girallon falling with a resounding crash spurs her on though.  With a glance at her fallen allies, she lets loose her spell again, sending bolts of energy at the zombie and .  _Hold on, just a little longer._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Another Magic Missile, this one a level 1 slot!  (Sensing a theme here)
Sending two missiles at the zombie by Qawasha and one at the skeleton by Xarmus.

Two missiles zombie: [roll] 2d4+2[/roll] rerolled in the discord--*8 damage*
One missile skeleton: (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus, in his self preservation, takes the dodge action. Focusing on avoiding anymore attacks.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin feels a little relief at the sight of the Red Horns dropping the girallon, but doesn't let it distract too much from lining up his next shot, aiming at the zombie - they weren't done and safe yet.

*Spoiler*
Show


The usual Steady Aim into attack thing.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*20*] / (1d20+6)[*19*] 
Damage: (1d8+4)[*11*] weapon + (2d6)[*5*] SA

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx runs up and slashes the last of the enemies!
*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*16*] to hit, (1d8+4)[*11*] Damage

----------


## agignac

Arrows, blades, and arcane energy are enough to finish the last few undead. Less than a minute after the undead stumbled upon them, they had been vanquished. But at what price?

Bliksem and Lady Ziri lay dead on the blood-and-gore soaked ground. The tabaxi had been pummeled, but it was having his head stepped on by the zombie that had finished him off. The iron lady had likewise succumbed to the ferocious pummeling the girallon had given her, her porcelain face as expressionless in death as it had been in life. Somewhere in Chult, a hag was laughing. The silver lining, small as it was, was that she hadn't let the canoe fall, even in death.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns landed - unharmed in body, but wounded nonetheless. 

He turned to the trampled corpses of their fallen comrades:
"Bliksem. I'm very sorry that we couldn't keep you with us. I hope Xarmus can sing you a dirge that would have satified your refined taste." He kneeled for a moment, taking a small tuft of the tabaxi's hair.
He turned to the inert construct body of Ziri: "And I am sorry that you didn't make it through, though I'm not sorry that you died while keeping the rest of us alive. I hope your spark lives on." He kneeled again and took a large shard of her porcellaine mask. Both items went into his bag 
"Should we one day get the opportunity for a true resurrection, I'll be ready."

He turned his attention to the slain undead girallon. With little ceremonie, he hacked off it's claws and head, put both into a separate leather bag, before stowing them.
"It's better not to let this particular specimen come back with it's natural weapons."

He composed himself for a moment before he said: "Right, time to dig a resting place for our friends and dispose of the remaining undead bodies. But first, we have to get the remaining canoe up."

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn, by merit of never having moved far from the cliff's edge, is already standing over her dead companions by the time The Red Horns lands, tears in her eyes.  And there they are, the tabaxi who never lacked for a joke and the steel maiden whose strength had seemed unending, just...there.  She nods along with Red's eulogizing.  _Bliksem, I wish I had something more for you than a joke, but maybe that's what you'd have wanted..._

When the tiefling bends over to take pieces from the corpses, though, Nolwenn is shocked.  *"What are you doing?"* she askes indignantly, *"you don't even know if she's dead!  And are you just going to keep carrying that around for...whatever you do with all those things you take?  If I died right here, would you be chopping my finger off for later?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked puzzled:
"Alive? But... can't you feel it? The spark, it's gone. And yes, of course if you were beyond help I'd make sure to get a strand of your hair to bring you back if I had the chance. 
Do you want your companions to be dead?"

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus remained both speechless and horrified by the scene before him as his companions bickering continued on like a white noise in the background. 
The last few moments were replaying over and over again in his mind. The sights, the sounds, the smell. 
He had seen death before but not like this. Never undeath. Never had he been so close to joining them himself. That monster had really done a number on him. He could still feel its powerful hands clawing through his body, taste its stagnant rotten breath as it roared in his face, see the putrid decaying flesh hanging off its muscles, he could still feel its horrifyingly cold and unnatural want for meaningless destruction.

Xarmus collapsed onto the ground heavily and began to sob silently. His chest heaving and jerking. He cried in sorrow, in remorse and in relief. 
_Still alive_ he whispered to himself. _Still alive._

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns gave his construct a short command and the creature began to dig.

Meanwhile he walked over to Xarmus and sat a hand on the Satyr's shoulder: "Would you mind playing a dirge for the dear departed? We need to grief now so we can move on later."

----------


## Volthawk

Looking over the scene in front of him, Draelin sighs. He'd known coming in that something like this might happen - to him, let alone someone else - but to be reminded of it so quickly was...unpleasant. But that was the risk you took for the prizes they were after. They had to keep going. Nodding to himself, he walks over to the group. *"Red's right, we need to get the canoe up sooner rather than later - that might not have been the last of the undead in the area. And don't forget to check their pockets and take their packs before burying them. We can't afford to leave good supplies behind."*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha helps Kupalue up to his feet - the vegepygmy had tumbled into the bracken in his haste to get away from the zombies. The druid looks sorrowfully upon the fallen members of the party. *"I am deeply sorry for your loss. This only furthers my resolve to rid this jungle of the undead threat. The circle of life ends in death, but this undeath...."* He sighs deeply, clearly rattled. 

The remaining party members are able to get the 2nd canoe the rest of the way up the cliff without further difficulties. Now came the unpleasant task of carrying them through the jungle. It took everybody helping to either carry the canoes, or carry everything else. 

The jungle is close here, the tree trunks tall and covered in bromeliads and vines. Giant flowers, thorny bushes, and foot-catching roots abound, and travel is slow going. There are no game trails, here, not many signs of life on the ground. Above, monkeys chatter and birds sing, but on the ground, it's silent. Except for the constant drone and whine of insects; they seem particularly veracious here; perhaps the undead do not provide enough blood for them to feast on. You do see occasional sign that the undead have passed through, leaving behind bits of flesh and bone as they tear away from their bodies. 

Qawasha, leading confidently at first, starts to hesitate more and more often. He knows they need to go west, but under the canopy, it's not always possible to determine direction. When the jungle starts to dim, he finally calls you all to rest for the night. You need to cut away some of the vines to make a clearing big enough for everybody. 

Any reactions to the big day? I'd like perception checks for anybody who takes a watch tonight. Also, great battle everybody, inspiration for all.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Despite the exhausting day, The Red Horns continued with his by now established routine: 4 hours of stillness while he kept watch with his construct, followed by 4 hours of work.

*Spoiler*
Show



Perception: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Steel Defender Perception (1d20+4)[*18*] (can't be surprised)

----------


## The Hellbug

> "Alive? But... can't you feel it? The spark, it's gone. And yes, of course if you were beyond help I'd make sure to get a strand of your hair to bring you back if I had the chance. 
> Do you want your companions to be dead?"


Nolwenn shakes her head at the callousness of her companions.  Red is right about Ziri, though.  As still as she had been, the paladin had always reacted when addressed.  Nevertheless...  *"Of course not!"* she replies, *"but they are, and you're just treating it like, like, like it's an everyday thing!  Do you have any respect for the dead?"*

However, Draelin and Red's appeals to pragmatism do spur the wizard on, but she's uncharacteristically silent aside from what's necessary for coordinating carrying the canoes for the rest of the day.

______

That night, though, she does suddenly have a question for their guide.  *"Qawasha,"* she begins as they work by the fire, *"where do all these undead come from?  They don't exactly just get up out of the ground where I'm from; something has to animate them.  What's going on in this part of the jungle?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Nolwenn shakes her head at the callousness of her companions.  Red is right about Ziri, though.  As still as she had been, the paladin had always reacted when addressed.  Nevertheless...  *"Of course not!"* she replies, *"but they are, and you're just treating it like, like, like it's an everyday thing!  Do you have any respect for the dead?"*


*"I have the highest respect for our departed companions. But no, I do not venerate death. Not as long as there are ways to conquer death. Think about it: We have proof of the afterlife, we can bring people back and we know of ways to become immortal. Oh death, where is thy sting...

We suffered a setback - but there is no reason to have it be a permanent one."* The Red Horns replied.

----------


## agignac

Qawasha looked up at Nolwenn's question, as if surprised she had to ask it. Then he shook his head a little, *"Ah, yes, of course, you are from foreign shores. I suppose most people assume the world knows their history, but I am as ignorant of your lands as you are of mine.

"It began a little more than one hundred years ago. There was a great port city called Mezro. A holy city, ruled by seven barae - the chosen of Ubtao. Ah, but I see you don't know that name. He was our god, the god of Chult, for many millenia. He chose the barae, and they were undying, and had great power. One of the seven was a Ras - I believe a Duke would be your equivalent term, or perhaps Earl? - named Nsi. Ras Nsi was a great human paladin, sworn to protect Mezro. 

"But something evil happened in his heart, and Ras Nsi  broke his vow. He was exiled from Mezro, and sought his revenge by attacking it with a great army of undead. The battle was long and fierce and took many lives. Lives which fueled Ras Nsi's unholy army. 

"It was the Spellplague that ended the war. Much of the Wailing Years has been lost, but we know that Mezro was destroyed, and Ras Nsi killed. His undead army, however, survived the Spellplague, and freed from control, spread through Chult like a plague. We prayed to Ubtao to save us, but he turned his face from Chult. Abandoned by our god, we Chultans have been driven out of our jungle by the waves of undead. So I fight them where I can, as should all moral folk, that one day we can reclaim the fullness of our homeland."*

Turning to the Red Horns, the druid said, *"If I may ask - you do not seem to be entirely alive. And yet you are no mindless undead. Would you tell us your tale?"*

----------


## Holy-hunter

Performance (1d20+6)[*8*]
Survival (1d20+7)[*17*]

It took the satyr a while but eventually he put on a tune. It was an awkward one, definitely not his best, as he struggled with his emotions and what emotions he ought to portray. Fear creeping into his thoughts and causing his aching fingers to tremble ever so slightly.

Later he aided in scavenging supplies from the fallen. If the others didnt like what the Tiefling was doing then they sure wouldnt of liked what he was about to do. But Xarmus has the decency to hide his actions. While removing supplies or examining wounds he subtly took a few slithers of flesh to later feed the bird. 

Their bodies would later go to the animals anyway, no point being sentimental about it when they could use a bit of meat to get a scout in the sky.

As they traveled Xarmus helped discern their direction, noticing their guide struggle.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Turning to the Red Horns, the druid said, *"If I may ask - you do not seem to be entirely alive. And yet you are no mindless undead. Would you tell us your tale?"*


The Red Horns was silent for a long moment before he answered:* "There are some things in this world, worse than death. I ran afoul of one of them. It is said that our memories are who we are and that forgetting is the same as dying. So in that sense I died about a year ago. I do not really remember anything about my previous life. I have gathered some knowledge about who I was before, but my current existence and my current memories began about a year ago when I awoke next to a burned book, a bloody knife and thousands of words neatly carved into my skin - by my own hand no less. Something partook of my mind and maybe my soul, leaving me... diminished. Not quite dead but not exactly alive either. Since then both brothers, Sleep and Death are no longer interested in me. 

Since then I am searching for answers - and maybe a way to regain my memories if not my mortality. Which is why I've been drawn to these jungles. The powers of undeath are strong around here. And if there is a place where the demonic scourge that seems to haunt me is likely to meet its equal, I presume to find it here too. 
Ironically, I likely could regain all by just reading the scar script on my body - though I believe it would cost me my sanity and my life to do so without shoring up my will, my body and what remains of my soul."
*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha looked thoughtful after The Red Horns told his tale. *"There are more mysteries upon this earth than we can ever begin to understand,"* he said. *"Thank you for sharing your tale. You have given me much to ponder."*

The next day dawned cloudy, and rather than the brief monsoons they'd grown used to, instead they endured a steady rain all day. The warm downpour made the jungle even more unpleasant; at least the most of the bugs were hiding for the day. Qawasha struggled with his bearings, the canoes were heavy, and nobody was having a good time. Twice you stumble across undead, but only singly or in pairs, and they are put down with no injuries to the living. 

At least there is no trouble collecting clean drinking water as you rest that night, and the rain lets up in the wee hours. Nobody notices the eye-shine of the creature that watches you for a few minutes in the middle of the night. 

The next morning dawns bright and muggy, and with a low-lying mist hanging over the steaming vegetation. Shouldering the canoes, the party trudges on. By midday, the trees seem to thin out a bit ahead, and you soon discover why. 

You come up to a  large clearing, at least 500 feet across. The ground here is slightly swampy. About ten feet in front of you stands a wall of briars and thorns, 20 feet high and running in either direction. It appears to have a slight curve to it, as if you're standing outside a big circle, perhaps one big enough to enclose most of the clearing. 

Skeleton bones litter the ground between the jungle and the thorny wall. You can hear a vague moaning sound, and walk a few feet along the wall to find a pair of zombies skewered on the long thorns. They are twisting weakly, trying to get free, but they are too completely impaled.

----------


## tonberrian

Nyx is the first to blast the impaled zombies. *"Ugh, it's so hot, and I'm bored. When do we get to the adventure?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked at the thorn wall then at their guide:

*"What is this place? Why did you lead us here?"*

After getting the answer, The Red Horns took to the air to take a look over the wall.

----------


## The Hellbug

Quite frankly, Nolwenn is miserable.  Between the awful weather and hauling the heavy canoes, she hardly has time for her thoughts to drift to her lost companions, but whenever she does, it's almost like a fresh wound.  In addition, Qawasha's story about the origins of the rambling undead army and Rad's revelation about himself leave a bitter taste in her mouth, but she doesn't ring it up.

Confronted with the enclosure of thorny vines, she takes a deep breath while setting her packs down while thinking on its significance.  *"Looks like its meant to keep the undead out, but that's no guarantee whoever made it is friendly,"* Nolwenn offers, *"but it it's instead meant to keep something in..."*  The wizard shrugs as she dangles that possibility.

When The Red Horns begins to take to the air, though, she tries to stop him.  *"Probably not you!"* she calls out as he takes off, gesturing at the impaled zombies, *"even if whoever in there is friendly, they won't trust if you if they recognize you."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns returned after only a few seconds:
*"It seems like a colony of frog men - with a large idol in the shape of a frog head. Talk to them at your own risk, but I don't think they are particularly friendly."*

----------


## agignac

The Red Horns takes to the air, flying up to peer over the wall of briars. As he gains altitude, the first thing he sees is a giant building, shaped like a frog. It is surrounded by a swampy body of water. The drier bits are covered with primitive huts and reed buildings. As he clears the top of the hedge, he realizes that it's in fact a labyrinth. Twisty, thorn-filled passages prevent anybody from directly approaching the village. Here and there within the labyrinth, he catches flashes of golden light, as if there are statues or other golden objects hidden within.

Several small, frog-people are wandering around the village. Suddenly somebody shouts an alarm, and seconds later one of the frog-folk starts banging a large gong. Several of them scan the skies, then spot The Red Horns. He drops out of sight before they can raise their bows and shoot him. 

Upon describing the scene to the others, Draelin searches his memory and comes up with something. He knows the frog-folk worship a primitive deity called Nangnang, and this is likely a shrine to her, and a village built around it. 

Qawasha is able to expound further. *"This must be the village of Dungrunglung. I have heard of it, but never been here. My apologies, I have led us further south than I meant to. The grung are excellent hunters, but rarely attack a superior foe. I have my bearings now, and we can continue if you like."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Wait wait wait wait,"* Nolwenn interjects, images of dozens of bipedal frogs sneaking into their camp in the night running through her head, *"Excellent hunters?  Not particularly friendly?  Would they be opportunistic enough to attack someone moving through the jungle as slow and water-logged and lost as we are right now?  It might be best if we confront them now and talk to them; it could be safer in the long run if we show them we're reasonable and capable--not to be bothered with--now than risk them getting any ideas.  But I'm not exactly an expert on frog-people.  Grung, you said they were?  Can you speak to them?"*  She pauses for a moment after her question before one more addition.  *"It'd be a chance to get directions, too.  Feels like we've been going nowhere the past day."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Ehm... You want to make those, probably hostile, jungle adapted hunters aware of us? Visit them in their camp where they have the advantage in numbers against us - instead of a hunting party that only theoretically might catch up with us. Which language do they even speak? And what is the correct etiquette for frog men interaction?"
The Red Horns asked somewhat incredulous, but smoothly continued:

"Well, I guess we could always ask nicely first."

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn lets the gong being rung in alarm speak for itself and raises a finger to indicate 'one'.  *"They already are,"* she corrects and gestures to the soaked party and the heavy canoes on the ground, raising a second finger, *"and we're not moving anywhere fast.  Jungle hunters that I've been assured they are, I'm sure they'd have no problem tracking us.  What I'm saying is that it might be wiser to deal with them here, where we know where they are, rather than risking knives in the dark tonight or the next night or whenever."*

----------


## agignac

At this point you  hear sounds coming from either side. You turn to find yourselves being surrounded by small frog-men (see slide deck for pics). Nine green-skinned grungs, standing from 2.5-3.5 feet high, and they all have arrows nocked in their short bows. The arrows are currently pointed down, however, and not at you. One of the warriors steps forward and speaks in a croaking language. Kupalue and Qawasha confer with each other in the vege pygmy language, and then Qawasha says, *"You are being invited to speak with King Groak. Though I'm not sure "invited" is quite the correct translation."*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin chuckles at Qawasha's last statment. *"I get it. The kind of invitation you don't decline."* He thinks for a moment. *"I suppose that means we're not getting killed for trespassing, at least not immediately. Unless their king just wants to pass sentence, but hey, that still presents an opporturnity. Maybe we're lucky and he needs something done the frogs can't do themselves."*

----------


## tonberrian

*"Yup! An epic quest that only we, the chosen ones, can do! Let's go!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Yes, too late now to try anything else.

The Red Horns sounded a bit defeated, but kept a straight posture while moving himself and his construct according to their escort's wishes.

----------


## agignac

Qawasha signals to the green grung that you will cooperate, and they lead you to your left and through an entrance into the thorn maze. It is strangely quiet inside, with no insect buzz. Every minute or so, you hear swishing/scraping sounds, as if the thorny walls are moving. The grung guide you confidently through a few twists and turns, and finally out of the maze and into the village of Dungrunglung. 

Through an opening in the maze wall, you see a small lake surrounded by reed huts, ferns, and lily pads. Rising up from a flat island in the middle of the lake is a 60-foot tall shrine made of painted mud bricks, shaped in the likeness of a giant frog. Stairs climb from the lake shore to an open doorway carved into the frogs fat belly. Patrolling the shrines perimeter are several small, grung with bright orange skin and shortbows. 

Dotted about the shore are dozens of squat huts made from swamp moss and reeds, plastered together with mud. All have a single low opening, though a few have windows or a chimney. You can see curious grung, including small grunglets, peeking curiously out at you. They have various colours of shiny damp skin, including orange, green, purple and blue. 

You guards lead you into the lake, which turns out to be more of a pond, covered in duckweed and lily pads. Only a few feet deep, the lake houses many fat catfish, which gulp air and insects at the surface. The ground is muddy and slick, and bones of past grung feasts turn under your feet. 

Mucky and dripping, you climb the stairs into the shrine. The interior is one large, hollow room. Just inside the entrance is a clear pool of water.. Phosphorescent fungi illuminate the pool with soft, dreamy hues. Six blue grung are fussing with the fungi and tossing flower petals into the pool- they are supvervised by a vivid red grung. At the back of the shrine is an elevated semicircular basin of water 10 feet high. Wallowing in the basin is a grung with gold skin. On its brow rests a golden circlet. An orange-skinned grung perches nearby, shortbow at the ready.

Your escort stops you near the entrance, and bow deeply to the gold-skinned grung.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn is just as surprised as the others when the Grung hunters pop out of the bushes.  With all those weapons already drawn, all she can do is put her hands out to show she's unarmed while she anxiously waits for their guide to handle the initial confrontation.  Damn them for jumping the group before she had a chance to cast her spell of understanding.  At Qawasha's beckoning, though, the wizard relaxes somewhat and steps in with the others.  *"Not exactly what I had in mind,"* she admits as the party is led through the maze of brambles, Red's condemnation of getting surrounded in the Grung's camp sitting squarely in her mind.  *"But it looks like we never had a choice,"* she adds, partially to save her own dignity, *"they already knew exactly where we were and were ready to spring.  Draelin's right, though, if they wanted us dead, they'd have attacked already."*

As they get into the village proper, Nolwenn gets the guide's attention.  *"Qawasha, you seem to understand a bit of what they're saying.  Can you impress on them that when I cast a spell, it won't be a harmful one?"* she asks, continuing with an explanation, *"it's a potent spell, and the ritual by which I cast it might be...anxiety-inducing for those uneducated in the arcane arts, but it's harmless, merely an incantation that will allow me to understand any language with perfect precision.  Any misunderstandings with them could be"*--she gestures to all the bow-wielding frog-men--*"disastrous."*

----------


## agignac

[backtracking a bit] As they walked through the village, Qawasha croaked inexpertly at their escort, who immediately called a halt. As the colourful grungs watched curiously, they waited for Nolwenn to cast her spell of understanding. Apparently they didn't want her casting spells in the shrine. As her ritual went on and on, they began to get nervous, and shortbows kept being raised, then going down again. The druid repeatedly reassured them, and they allowed her to finish the ten-minute ritual. 

As the wizard put her hands down and nodded to the others, one of the guards croaked at Nolwenn.

*Spoiler: Nolwenn only*
Show

*"It's done? Does she understand us now?"* He turned to Nolwenn and said, *"Prove it. My name is Kek. Tell the others my  name."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Red has seen it before, but Nolwenn's elaborate preparations for casting her spell are new to the rest of the group.  This time, however, the armed grungs around the group have her especially careful to follow every step in her spellbook as carefully as she ever has.  One treated and burned scrap of paper later, though, her spell is successful and what sounded like gibberish before is as plain as common to the wizard.  Nolwenn nods to the guard and turns to her allies.  *"This is Kek,"* she says, holding her hand out towards the grung in an introductory gesture and being careful to speak their name loudly and clearly, *"they wish for me to introduce them to you as a way to show my spell is no bluff."*  She turns back toward the humanoid frog.  *"Of course, my spell is only one of understanding.  Unless they can speak our tongue, they have no way to tell what I'm saying saying."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns followed along silently - the last thing he wanted was to make the grungs scrutinize him and his deathless nature.
The construct was bad enough to explain, but at least there was no necromancy involved.

----------


## agignac

They stood before the grung king, the silence stretching out. Finally the guard who'd introduced himself as Kek hissed, *"Bow before the king!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked at Nolween for confirmation, but the gesture seemed to be pretty self explanatory - especially since all the other Grungs bowed before the frog monarch.

He bowed stiffly, still a bit unsure.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn follows suit as soon as she's instructed by Kek.  *"Oh, they said to bow!"* she tells the others, still in the midst of her own.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin smirks a little at the communication problems, still fairly confident they wouldn't be executed over a small misunderstanding in light of whatever circumstances forced the grungs to need them, and bows as well, putting a little flair into it.

----------


## Holy-hunter

Xarmus just follows along politely like he was a casual guest, meanwhile looking around with both interest and awe.

----------


## agignac

The warriors seem satisfied with the adventurers obeisance, and the king waves grandly. Speaking (well, croaking), slowly and loudly, he speaks. Nolwenn hurriedly translates as he goes. *"Welcome to Dungrunglung, new friends! Your timing is perfection! I entreat you to stay with us, as honoured guests, so that you may witness a marvelous occurrence tomorrow night! For tomorrow night, I will woo and wed my bride, the goddess Nangnang!"*

An orange-skinned grung, bristling with weapons, stepped forward and spoke to the king, *"My liege, surely such a holy ritual should remain...private? Perhaps Nangnang will not want such creature to...witness her return?"*

The king rounded suddenly on the warrior, and kicked out a strongly muscled leg. The warrior took the blow to the stomach and staggered back. The croaking turned harsh. *"Silence, Roark! Do not doubt my true love's desire to wed me! In fact, this diverse group will only appeal to her charming vanity! For they will go forth into the jungle after, telling all of my nuptials, and spreading teh tale of our love."* His voice returning to a "charming" croak again, he said, *"What say you, travellers? Will you stay here as honoured guests?"* There was a sudden increase in the tension in the shrine, as everybody waited to hear the answer to the king's question/demand.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Why do I have the feeling that marrying a goddess will involve some trouble for us." The Red Horns murmured to himself. Still, he gave the king a deep bow, that hopefully indicated assent to his request.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin chuckled as he heard a little of what the Red Horns was mumbling. Probably accurate, but here they are. This was quite interesting though, potential risk of being put up as an offering to a frog goddess aside. *"I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm up for it. I've never seen a goddess before."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn can barely contain her relief as she translates for the rest of the party.  She hadn't thought it would be the case, but up until the king's explanation there was still a lingering doubt in her head that she and her companions were here for dinner...as the main course.  *"I think it sounds like an excellent diversion,"* Nolwenn agrees, *"and it's not like it'll be an actual goddess, right?  Surely just some sort of symbolic marriage guaranteeing...whatever good things their gods guarantee.  And being wined and dined here sounds like a good break from the rain and the hauling.  Qawasha, give him a 'yes'."*  She accompanies Qawasha's answer with a well-practiced curtsy.

----------


## agignac

The druid gave a halting affirmation of your willingness to participate. The king waves you off, and the guard who introduced himself earlier guides you to an empty reed hut. There is no furniture, but there are bug-screens on the windows, and it's big enough for you all to lay your bedrolls out. 

Kek tells you not to go back into the shrine without permission, but that you're free to look around the village. 

If you have anything you'd like to do/see, let me know. Otherwise I'll move things along on Monday.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns was content to set up his workspace and continue to work on his project - havin a full day to devote to this was quite refreshing and he continued to work and tweek for hours.

----------


## The Hellbug

Now safely in the hut, Nolwenn takes a seat to discuss their situation with her companions.  *"Not exactly what I'd hope for as an honored guest, but it's better than a tent in the jungle,"* she comments on their lodging first before launching into the question she had meant to ask, *"does anyone know anything about jungle gods and goddesses?  Even the ones of my home never held my interest, and my education on them was slight."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Anyone got Religion as a skill?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns answered a bit absentmindedly:

*"Well, not exactly learned, just picked up some information here and there. Most of those gods are just powerful monsters, elementals, angels or fiends. Though thinking about it with the given description..."*

*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20+5)[*18*] Religion

----------


## agignac

The Red Horns remembers reading something about Trickster Gods here in Chult. Perhaps Nangnang is one of them, the goddess of the grungs? 

Qawasha nods his head slowly, adding, *"Yes, I have heard of the trickster gods, though I do not know much about them. When you asked about the undead, and I told you of Ras Nsi, I mentioned Ubtao. Ubtao was our god, he looked over the land of Chult. But he turned his back on us, and left us some hundreds of years ago. The people of the holy city of Omu - now the lost city of Omu - turned to trickster gods, and worshipped them instead. But I don't believe they are worshipped any more. At least, not by humans."* He sighed, then added, *"the gods, like people, are fickle. It is better to put your faith in nature, than a powerful being who can behave like a child."*

The afternoon is hot and muggy, but the reed hut keeps the air somewhat cooler than outside. A young grung brings drinks, a strange, tangy, murky concoction. After you've been there several hours, a red grung enters furtively through the door. She looks quickly at each of you, then croaks, *"You can understand me, yes?"* Nolwenn nods, and the grung continues. *"I am Krr'ook, high priest to the king."* She lowers her voice, then continues, *"I've come to you for help. Our king is quite mad, and truly believes we will summon Nangnang tomorrow, and that she will consent to marry him. When she doesn't arrive...I fear for our people. King Groak is very violent when thwarted, and he has his heart set on this. I am afraid...."*

She pulls out a small wooden chest, and opens it up to reveal several pots of paint. *"I have these magical pigments. If you use them to paint an object, it will become real. I have tested it, and painted a door where there wasn't one. It is my hope...perhaps one of you have the skill to paint Nangnang? I know you have magics beyond my own. Could you paint her, and make her move, or speak? Perhaps we can fool the king, enough to keep him happy. If you help me in this, you can keep the rest of the paints.

"The ceremony is tomorrow night. I will be busy with preparations all day. Please, will you help us?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

When The Red Horns heard the translation, he perked up: *"Marvelous Pigments... Hm, yes, what a marvelous idea. Though to my knowledge these colors produce nothing worth more than 25 gold. 
Can you get a good description of how Nangnang is supposed to look like?
In the meantime I can create my set of painting tools. With those I'm reasonably proficient and should be able to produce a good likeness."*

*Spoiler*
Show


I can use my "The Right Tool" feature to gain proficiency with painting tools if no-one else has it.

----------


## Volthawk

As he listens to what they know of Nangnang, Draelin nods thoughtfully. Qawasha's assessment of the gods doesn't get much of a reaction from him - he was never one for dedication to one god, the way he saw it they all had their uses and places in the world - but the implications about Nangnang were concerning. Krr'ook's arrival and offer is more concerning, although Draelin's happy to let the others handle the painting and other additions - they're the ones with the magical knowledge to make it happen, after all. He instead focuses on the more practical problems. "And you want the king alive at the end of this, right? I mean - completely hypothetically, of course - if his madness is this dangerous it might be better to drop the dead weight now, and a group of outsiders that'll make a quick escape afterwards - after 'stealing' our reward for the job, of course - doing the deed is the perfect scapegoat that won't track back to you."

----------


## The Hellbug

Ideas are already spinning in Nolwenn's head as she translates Krr'ook's words for the rest of the group.  *"Oh yes, I have a number of spells that..."* she begins to build off of The Red Horns until Draelin's suggestion registers with her, bringing her entirely to a halt.  *"Don't you think it's a little quick to be suggesting regicide?"* she asks, leveling a doubtful look at the elf, *"even disregarding the fact that it's by his hospitality that we're guests here, that's ludicrous.  I certainly sensed the temper Krr'ook is talking about, but it's hardly our place to render a judgement so...severe."*  That said, Draelins suggestion does pull her back to reality in one way: trusting strangers with such a deception is extremely desperate, and she scrutinizes Krr'ook's words and bearing once more. 

*Spoiler: Insight*
Show

Insight: (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## agignac

Krr'ook looks desperate, she clearly is afraid of the king's temper, and doesn't believe the ritual tomorrow will work. Qawasha looks alarmed at the talk of regicide, and refuses to translate that part. WHen asked about what Nangnang looks like, Krr'ook shrugged. *"We have some primitive carvings, but that's all. She's a beautiful grung. Probably gold, or maybe silver? Just make her beautiful."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Oh great, what is a beautiful grung... Hm, well, assuming that symetric features are an indication of healthy blood and successful procreation is what life is all about, we can assume strong muscle tonus and enough reserves to create spawn..."

The Red Horns drifted off in speculation while he pulled out a notepad and began writing, while looking at the grung outside, going about their business. He mumbled words like "Sexual dimorphism" and "Tadpole phase" while jotting down notes. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Investigation check to get a good image of what a beautiful grung should look like

(1d20+7)[*8*]

That... doesn't bode well.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn, too, is not particularly well-versed in standards of grung beauty, but The Red Horns certainly seems enthusiastic to tackle it even if his methodology seems a little strange in its focus.  A different problem stands out to her.  *"The trick, though is this,"* the wizard begins, *"magics and tricks though we might have--like I said, I have a number of spells that could be useful in setting up such a charade--but none of us can stay here to continue the performance forever.  We need a solution that allows us to take our hands off, or we're just dooming the tribe to the king's wrath once he realizes he's been fooled.  A refusal by the goddess comes to mind--"* she raises her hands up above her head and lowers her voice, miming a being of great power--*" 'you may be king, but you're still a small-minded mortal, not worthy of my divine attention and magnificent being', but I could see him taking that badly--perhaps blaming it on the priests failing in their rituals or deciding that we outsiders being present displeased her and drove her off.  Does anyone have any ideas on that front?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Nolwenn and Qawasha's reactions to his suggestion just gets a shrug back from Draelin. *"What? It's the time-honoured way of dealing with a mad king, particularly since our other solutions are...dubious. But sure, let's put that to one side for now."* He thinks over Nolwenn's suggestions, before an idea comes to mind. *"What about a quest? Some challenge or trial the king must overcome before he can marry the goddess. I'm sure our friend here can help us come up with something that fits the narrative around this goddess, and then we'll have created an obstacle he must overcome before he can continue along this idea. Might buy enough time for the people here to come up with a better solution, or might stop him in his tracks entirely. Hell, if the quest takes him out of the city - make sure it specifies that he personally must go to the destination - that gives them even more breathing room, particularly if..."* Draelin shrugs. He wanted to continue with "we're lucky and he dies out in the jungle", but the previous reaction to his idea told him to keep that part unsaid.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"A good idea in general. No idea if the animated statue can do that, but I'm sure we can ask her. Alright, I think I know what unearthly beauty means for grungs... I need absolute seclution for this. And no peaking at the unfinished work. I need a large enough section of ground to do this. A separate tent should suffice. Yes. My construct will help me with that."*

The Red Horns appeared to be on fire for this new creative work. A bit of a mad gleam shines from his eyes as he bustles around to collect everything he needs for his work.


*Spoiler*
Show



Advantage from help

(1d20+5)[*17*]/(1d20+5)[*21*] + (1d6)[*4*] Knowledge from a past life



*
"Yes, this should do nicely for a royal consort..."* The Red Horns murmured to himself when he stepped back from the ground where his creation began to manifest in the 3rd dimension...

*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## agignac

The Red Horns spent many hours perfecting his painting, which slowly came to being as a three dimensonal...being? Statue? Nangnang was certainly solid, and fleshy, and somewhat moist, just as she looked in the painting. She looked real enough to walk and talk. She didn't, of course. But with enough magic, hopefully it would look like she was. 

The morning of the ritual dawned bright and clear. The grungs were busy all day. Some were cooking and setting up long tables full of food and drink. Others were weaving flags and kites out of reeds and setting them to flap in the breeze. Children ran around, laughing and splashing each other. A steady stream of attendants came and went from the shrine, helping the king prepare for the ceremony. Krr'ook had little enough time to check in with you once or twice, concern in her lidless eyes. 

The sun goes down quickly, as it always does, and fires are lit around the village. The villagers enter the water, watching the shrine while half-submerged. King Groak, wearing a ceremonial robe of orchids and reeds, strides out of the shrine to stand on the top steps. Krr'ook steps forward and speaks prayers and words of supplication to their long-absent deity. Groak's eyes shine in anticipation of meeting his beloved, and he wrings his rubbery hands in anticipation. Sacred herbs are flung into fires, and the commoners break into a worshipful song that fills the village with the sound of loud croaking. Finally, the cacophony fades away, and the village is quiet. It's time to reveal Nangnang.

*Spoiler*
Show

So, here's what I need from you. A description of what you're doing. Be specific. Animating her successfully requires a Deception check (DC 12), advantage possible based on your descriptions. Convincing Groak her words are genuine requires Deception or Performance, (DC 15), at disadvantage if he can't understand her language (he only speaks grung). Selling her blessed departure as being temporary requires Deception, Persuasion or Intimidation (DC 15), at disadvantage if not in grung, possible advantage to any roll based on what exactly you're doing. So...take it away! Let the performance of a lifetime, begin!!

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns created five little rings from wood and bestowed upon them the ability to utter sound when touched.

"So we need someone speaking Grung to utter the five most likely necessary phrases into these.

1. I am yours, my beloved
2. No, this is not possible
3. Yes, at once
4. Unhand me or suffer for all eternity
5. I must go, await my return faithfully, or suffer for all eternity

Any ideas how we can get someone to those words in Grung?"

----------


## agignac

It is time. 

Nolwenn has spent the day preparing, and hopes she has her "routine" down pat. Invisible with the statue, she and Draelin maneuver it into position. Qawasha sets the scene by calling forth vines and creepers, which all burst into colourful bloom. The waiting grungs gasp in astonishment. The vines continue to creep around, creating a serviceable screen for Nolwenn to stand behind. She drops the invisibility spell, and Nangnang appears! There is a collective gasp, then some concerned muttering. It seems their goddess doesn't look quite how they expected her to. However, Nolwenn animates her with an illusion, and the crowd ooohs in appreciation of her feminine charm. 

King Groak croaks with enthusiasm, clearly not put off by her less-than-heavenly beauty. *"Nangnang! My beloved! I knew you would come! Tell me, have you come to be mine?"*

The Red Horns activates one of his speaking rings, and the goddess inclines her head nobly and says, *"I am yours, my beloved!"*

The King clutches his chest with ecstasy, and the grungs sitting in the pond begin to cheer loudly. Groak leaps up and says, *"My darling! Let us be married at once!"*

Nangnang holds up her hand and steps back, saying, *"No! This is not possible."*

Startled, the king halts in his tracks, and plaintively asks, *"Why not, oh beautiful goddess of my heart?"*

Nolwenn, with a flash of intuition, has Nangnang point at their little party, then frown. Krr'ook steps forward, bows low to the floor of the shrine, and says, *"The goddess will not permit outsiders to witness the ceremony."*

King Groak puffs out his chest. *"Archers! Dispatch the infidels immediately!"*  Shocked, the warrior grung step forward, but Nangnang holds up a single hand. Krr'ook interprets, *"Oh King! Do not spill blood at such a blessed time! Let the outsiders bear witness to your betrothal, and spread the word of your virility! Perhaps the goddess will return for the ceremony? Soon?"*

Nangnang nods, and points at the moon overhead. She spins in a graceful circle, then blows the king a kiss. Groak nearly swoons, catches the kiss, and devours it. *"Yes, in one month! Oh, what a ceremony we shall have! But please, just one kiss before you leave me?"*

He leaps forward, ready to grab her hand, and The Red Horns activates the ring that says, *"No! This is not possible."*

Crestfallen, the king restrains himself, then says, *"Very well, oh beatific one. I shall await your return with longing!"*

Nangnang says, *"I must go, await my return faithfully, or suffer for all eternity."* 

The king nods vigorously and bows low, head scraping the ground. *"Yes! Yes my darling! I shall await most faithfully!"*

Nolwenn frowns in concentration behind her screen of vines, focusing on the illusion. She makes the goddess shine brightly, then spin on the spot, creating a beautiful whirlwind of colour. The colours fade away, leaving the inert statue of Nangnang behind. With prestidigitation, she creates colourful sparks that swirl off into the distance. 

There is some confused muttering among the grung, then Krr'ook exclaims, *"She has left you a statue of herself, oh king, as a betrothal gift!"*

Groak hesitantly steps forward and strokes the statue. A grin lights his face, and he picks up the statue and embraces it, then carries it off into the shrine. The villagers, realizing the ceremony is over, break into loud croaks and cheers, and then the party starts in earnest. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 You can party with the grung or go to bed. The king will see you in the morning if you like, and is feeling pretty happy, so if you have anything to ask for, now's the time. Otherwise the grung will lead you out of the maze tomorrow and you'll be on your way.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"It's moments like this that I regret forming the statue so lively... including orifices." The Red Horns shuddered, turning to Nolwenn:

"Is that it, can we leave now? I don't think this will end well."

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn grimaces and frowns at Red Horns' comment about the statue but doesn't engage with it further.  His question, though, she answers.  *"We have time to relax and enjoy the party, at least,"* she replies, *"it'd be impolite to leave before tomorrow anyway.  As for not ending well, I wouldn't say so.  At worst the king's anger has been delayed; by the time he's after Nangnang again our interference will be impossible to verify next to the whims of a fickle goddess.  And that Krr'ook is clever enough.  I wouldn't put it past her to weather this particular storm."*

As for the party, Nolwenn excuses herself quickly.  She has trouble shaking the jitters from the stressful performance and being surrounded by all the grung does her no favors.  Once she manages to break away, she spends the evening investigating the strange bags they found with the dead dwarves to try to calm herself.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns shrugged and went back to their tent as well. He had interrupted his work for the creation of the statue and he wanted to make the best of his time with a roof over his head to advance his work. In any case, he was very ready to move on...

----------


## agignac

Well feasted, and with marvelous pigments in their pockets, the party was escorted through the maze and out of Dungrunglung. The day was predictably hot, and you realize that you hadn't noticed the lack of bugs in the village until you were back amongst them. "Fresh" undead were caught up in the thorns surrounding the maze, and the grung warriors began systematically dispatching them as they waved you off. 

The canoes were where you left them, and Qawasha (having spoken with some of the grung about directions), led the adventurers off with newfound confidence. The undead were indeed thick in the area, but you stumbled across them in ones and twos, and dispatch them without difficulty. That is, until just before sunset. 

Qawasha called a halt, and you begin setting up camp. Then, you catch something in the air. The sweltering musk of the jungle gives way to the sickly sweet aroma of decaythat seems to be moving toward you. The ground trembles, sending ripples through the muddy puddles nearby, and a hideous creature erupts from the lush vegetation. The beast is similar to the other huge reptiles that roam this strange landbut this one died a while ago. Gobbets of desiccated flesh hang from the creatures exposed ribcage, the cavernous hollow within filled with putrefying organs and muscle. The stench of rot is overwhelming now, and you watch aghast as the abomination swivels its broad scaled head toward you, fixing you with its hollow gazeand roars in fury.

Draelin (1d20+4)[*5*]
Nolwenn (1d20+2)[*4*]
Nyx (1d20+2)[*6*]
TRH (1d20+3)[*18*]
Qawasha (1d20+1)[*9*]
Xarmus (1d20+3)[*19*]
Zombie allosaurus (1d20-2)[*18*]

If you increased your dex at level 4, then add to your init as needed. If Xarmus doesn't show up soon, he'll be getting stepped on. Don't wait for him to go TRH goes before zombie.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns immediately took to the air and threw his Yklwa as hard as he could at the creature

*Spoiler*
Show



Using my new sharpshooter feat, -5 to hit +10 to damage 

(1d20+3)[*14*], damage (1d8)[*4*]+15, if crit (1d8)[*7*]

Fly up 30ft.

----------


## agignac

The creature was long beyond feeling pain, and though the sharp point of the yklwa pierces it deeply, the dead dinosaur seems not to notice. It stomps into the clearing, and finds Draelin in its path. Ponderously pouncing at the elf, it swipes gore-encrusted claws at Draelin, but the elf dodges nimbly aside. 

Qawasha crushes a piece of bark in his fist as he completes a druidic utterance, and for a moment nothing happens. Then, a great groan emanates from him, almost like the creaking of a baobab in a monsoon. Bark emerges from the flesh of his hand, snakes up his arm, and overtakes his torso. You see the bark encase him completely, offering its protection. Weed scrambled away behind him, vanishing in the thick undergrowth.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn leaves the grung village behind satisfied, her magic and cleverness having alleviated their problems (and won some valuable tools in the process) and the time alone last night having given her a chance to perfect a new addition to her spellbook.  Sure, it's a slight disappointment that they couldn't give Krr'ook a more permanent solution, but the were working with what they had.  She's also pleased to see that Qawasha is confident in the party's course again.

The only real problem is the undead.  Nolwenn always feels a little on edge with them scattered around the jungle--fangs behind every leaf are much less exciting when they're attached to shambling corpses.  At least the dinosaurs on the river had been something that she could understand, predators looking for prey; Qawasha's right: the undead here are a blight on the land.

_______

Nolwenn had been tending to the fire when she felt the first tremor, and she's on her feet when the undead dinosaur lumbers into their camp, but the spell she chooses is a new one and she's too slow to react before the allosaurus lurches at Draelin.  *"I'll try to hold it!"* she shouts to her allies and concentrates at the earth at the dinosaur's feet.  There's a subtle shift in the fallen leaves as the wizard completes her spell, and she makes a grasping motion up towards the allosaurus that's mimicked by an earthen hand reaching up from the jungle floor to grab at its leg.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nolwenn's casting Maximillian's Earthen Grasp.  The dinosaur needs to make a Strength save against DC 15 or be restrained and take (2d6)[*7*] bludgeoning damage.  If it fails, it can use its action to repeat the save to attempt to end the restrained condition.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Even while The Red Horns had taken to the air, his twig creature moved, compelled by a single word from its creator, attacking the undead monstrosity with no regard for its own safety.

*Spoiler*
Show



forgot to post my bonus action attack with my steel defender

(1d20+7)[*21*] damage (1d8)[*3*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Reaction to inflict disadvantage on the zombie saurus if it attacks anyone else but the steeldefender.

----------


## Volthawk

Dodging out of the way of the first attack, Draelin rolls backwards and runs back somewhat, wanting some range in order to start shooting. He watches the creature's movements as he aims - it may be a mindless undead monster, but it still has patterns to how it moves and attacks that he can exploit.

*Spoiler*
Show


Moving away from the allosaurus with my move action, then firing at it. If Nolwenn's spell succeeds, he'll use Cunning Action to take a Disengage action as a bonus action first, getting SA due to the effects of Restrained, but if it passes the save or Draelin's acting before it was cast, he'll take the risk of getting hit (although at least it's at a disadvantage from the steel defender) in order to use Insightful Fighting.

If Insightful Fighting is needed, a Wisdom (Insight) check opposed by their Charisma (Deception) check: (1d20+9)[*19*]
On a success, he gets SA regardless of the advantage situation for the next minute.

Attack (if it's not restrained, take the first result): (1d20+7)[*9*]/(1d20+7)[*12*]; Reroll: (1d20+7)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] weapon + (3d6)[*11*] SA if applicable

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns continued his pattern - throwing the Yklwa as hard as he could only to have it teleported back into his hand a second later. 

His construct meanwhile kept up the tireless attacks, meant to distract the undead beast

*"Keep at it, this thing is large, but rotten."*

*Spoiler*
Show



(1d20)[*11*]+3, damage (1d8)[*5*]+16, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Steel defender
(1d20)[*4*]+7, damage (1d8)[*4*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*6*]

Edit: 21 damage

----------


## agignac

The long-dead dinosaur trails ribbons of decaying meat, many of which splatter to the ground as it thrashes in the earthen fist's grip. Harried by missiles and magic, the dinosaur focuses on the one creature within its reach - the small twig-creature that stabbed annoyingly at its knees. It lunges down to bite the small creature, but it is too hampered by Nolwenn's magic and it is unable to chomp the annoying defender. 

As the group focuses on the undead dinosaur, they don't notice the satyr slips silently away into the jungle.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods in response to the Red Horns' encouragement, carefully watching the beast as he readies and fires another arrow into it. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Since he doesn't need to Steady Aim here, Draelin is instead going to spend his bonus action on Insightful Fighting. So he makes a Wisdom (Insight) check opposed by their Charisma (Deception) check: (1d20+9)[*25*]
On a success, he gets SA regardless of the advantage situation for the next minute - not relevant now, but might be later. 

Attack (advantage, plus an extra reroll from Elven Accuracy): (1d20+7)[*8*]/(1d20+7)[*19*]; Reroll: (1d20+7)[*21*] 
Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] weapon +(3d6)[*15*] SA

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Ha!"* Nolwenn exclaims triumphantly as the horrid dinosaur fails to slip free of the earthen hand's grasp.  She keeps her hand reached out in a closed fist (_not strictly necessary,_ a voice in her head that sounds suspiciously to her like her old tutor reminds her, but the visceral act helps her to concentrate and visualize the spell so she ignores it) and tightens the spell's grasp.  *"Quickly!  I don't now how much longer I can hold it!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action to crush with the gripping hand.  Dino takes (2d6)[*3*] bludgeoning damage (half with a DC 15 Str save).  It stays restrained regardless.

----------


## Pyrophilios

With their opponent pinned, The Red Horns continued his methodical attacks, keeping up the pressure, while the construct also continued to be a distraction

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20)[*4*]/(1d20)[*16*]+3, damage (1d8)[*7*]+16, if crit (1d8)[*7*]

Steel defender
(1d20)[*8*]/(1d20)[*19*]+7, damage (1d8)[*3*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*1*]

Edit: 28 damage

----------


## agignac

The dinosaur had lost both the advantage of surprise, and freedom of movement. Barraged by arrows, yklwa, the druid's magical stones, and the earth itself, it had little option to do anything other than try to catch the steel defender, and roar its frustration. Even that didn't last long. The necromantic magic holding the undead beast together unraveled under the assault, and it collapsed to the jungle floor in an enormous, stinking heap.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns landed and looked around: "Is everyone alright? That could have gone really wrong..." He trailed off.

"Wait, where is Nyx?" He took off again to get a better overview, but returned five minutes later, clearly frustrated.

"No sign off Nyx. The jungle is too dense. But at least there is also no sign of there having been a fight - beside this one I mean.

Damn this jungle!" 

After this outburst, his mood changed to melancholy.

"Nothing we can change now, we have to move on, so we can make camp at an at least somewhat saver location."

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin just nods when he hears the Red Horns' report on Nyx. *"No Xarmus either. And then there were three, huh - well, three and our excellent guide here."* Draelin's only a little sarcastic there. *"In any case there's no point turning back so we better keep moving."*

----------


## The Hellbug

After the zombie collapses, Nolwenn allows her earthen hand to disintegrate into dirt once more and swiftly joins the others, relieved at their good luck that no one was hurt.  Well, no one present.  With the adrenaline still pumping from the zombie's sudden arrival, she doesn't notice Nyx or Xarmus's absence until The Red Horns points it out.

*"Nyx!  Xarmus!"* Nolwenn calls out into the jungle when their disappearance is brought to her attention, but there's no response.  *"We have to look for them!"* she suggests to her remaining companions, *"they can't have gotten far!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns sadly shook his head:* "I looked - believe me. The jungle is so dense here, you could walk by someone who is only three feet away and you'd still miss them. And with that foliage, I doubt even a reliable tracker would be able to find a trail.
I'm sorry. The best we can do is keep to our route and hope they can catch up with us if they want to. Staying here and searching will burn precious daylight that we need to get to a savish camp location."*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha helps Weed out of the underbrush, and the two of them look for tracks. *"Look here! Hoof marks, and Nyx's boot prints."* The tracks are easy to see in the soft earth. They follow for a minute, then Nyx's tracks stop. Xarmus's go a little further, then enter a creek and disappear. 

The stinking carcass of the allosaur is attracting scavengers, some of them dangerous. Qawasha urges you to move on, while there is still a little light in the sky. Picking up one canoe (I assume you'll leave the other one behind now?), the small party moves away until it is too dark to safely travel. 

Camp is finally made, the rain catchers set up to catch the near-nightly rainfall, and food is made. As usual, Red takes the first watch, sitting stone-still and listening to the jungle noises. A few hours into his watch, he catches the sound of movement at the edge of the camp. He stirs and looks over. In the darkness, he can just make out a short figure, pale in the moonlight, camouflaged with leaves and vines. It appears to be assessing the camp. 

*Spoiler: what Red sees*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns didn't move but observed very carefully, trying to identify the creature before calling out - and maybe inadvertently provoking an unfortunate response. 
Nevertheless, he gave his construct a mental command to get ready to pounce. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Knowledge Check Nature/Religion
Whatever is applicable

(1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## agignac

It looks humanoid, but something about the way it movs is just wrong. Red remembers Qawasha mentioning a certain plant, the yellow musk frond, the spores of which could turn creatures into something not unlike a zombie. The yellow musk zombies act like minions, brining more creatures to the plant as food. It seemed possible that was what he was looking at.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns called out to his companions: *"Plantzombie. Get up."*

At the same time he threw his Yklwa and gave his construct the order to attack.

*Spoiler*
Show



Ini
(1d20+3)[*9*]

Attack w/sharpshooter

(1d20+3)[*23*], damage (1d8)[*7*]+16, if crit (1d8)[*2*]


Steeldefender

(1d20+7)[*10*], damage (1d8)[*4*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Woohoo, crit!

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Ah!"* There's a moment of rustling from Nolwenn's tent before the wizard gracelessly stumbles out from the flap, hands at the ready to cast a spell but hair unkempt and blinking back the light from the fire.  *"Who?  Where?"* she asks anxiously before recognizing the solitary shape in the darkness and turning to face it, *"what is that thing?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Some kind of plant undead - careful, there might be more around."
The Red Horns replied, looking around, searching for said potential opponents.

----------


## agignac

Qawasha also roused at Red's warning, and threw something at the undead. The triple assault was too much, and the dwarf-turned-undead fell silently to the ground, unmoving.

The silence remained unbroken, and eventually the sleepers returned to their bedrolls. The rest of the night passed without incident.

The next two days were relatively quiet. They had a few scuffled with undead as they carried the canoe through the thick jungle, but nothing as dangerous as the dinosaur. 

Midafternoon on the third day (15 days since leaving Port Nyanzaru), the thick jungle begins to thin a bit. The ground begins to slope downwards, and soon you find yourself standing at the edge of the treeline. 

Ahead of you is the Aldani basin. Thirty miles wide, and stretching almost 100 miles north to south, this lowland basin is a collection of lakes, rivers, and swampland. From here, you can see the River Tath tumbling down as a waterfall into the basin. Directly across from you, and to the south, are tall plateaus, devoid of jungle growth. About 20 miles west of you are the headwaters of the Soshenstar river, which then winds its way north, back into the jungle and eventually back to Port Nyanzaru. 

Far to the west, above the jungle tops, the Mistcliff Mountains are just visible. 

The scope is a bit dizzying. After two weeks of not being able to see more than about fifty feet in any direction, the openness of the vista is disconcerting. Also, the sun is hot and bright here - out of the shade of the canopy, it feels ten degrees hotter. 

Eventually your eyes adjust, and you see creatures moving in the basin. Large dinoaurs, their necks impossibly tall, move slowly through the swamp. Flocks of strange, colourful, long-legged birds rise into the air, circle, then settle again. A troop of flying monkeys takes off from the foliage above you, startling Weed so badly he fell backwards into a puddle. Other creatures, mostly unseen, disturb the water from beneath. 

While it is not one big lake, there are enough swamps, rivers, and waterways, that you'll be able canoe most, if not all of the way across it. Of course, once you descend down into the basin, you won't have a view all the way across it, but it is clear the going will be easier here, at least for a while. 

Qawasha points out one plateau on the other side and to the south. *"The village of Mbala is up there. A friendly village of Chultan locals. It is on the way to the oracle of Orolunga. We should be able to get there the day after tomorrow."*

New map and internet art of flying monkeys and the basin on the slide deck.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Excellent. A visit to the village will allow us to take a bit of rest and maybe replennish some of our provisions. Let's make use of the daylight while we can."

The Red Horns was clearly agitated at the though of getting closer to the oracle - despite the recent loses to the team.

----------


## Volthawk

From their current vantage point, Draelin surveys the terrain in front of them, and the life within. *"Qawasha, how much of the animal life down there is going to be a problem? I'm seeing movement in the water, but not what's causing it - anything in there large enough to threaten us or the canoes?""*

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn, leaning on the edge of one of the canoes to rest, finishes taking a gulp from her waterskin and cranes her neck, looking for whatever Draelin has spotted.  *"Movement in the water?"* she asks, squinting against the sun's brightness, *"where?  I don't see anything."*  She also has a question for their guide, remembering their perilous climb up from the river: *"is there a safe way down?"*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha grinned sardonically at Draelin's questions. *"Most certainly, there is danger in the water. This is Chult! There is danger everywhere. But if we are careful, we can probably avoid most of it."*

At Nolwenn's concern, he said, *"Yes, this side is much less treacherous. This lookout looks steep, but not far there is a relatively safe path down to the basin."*

Relatively safe, of course, was relative. There was a path, but it was a steep switchback. And of course, the daily monsoon hit while they were halfway down, turning the path into an ephemeral river. But they made it to the bottom safely, if somewhat muddy and tired. But they were able to plop the canoe into the river again, and take a load off their weary feet. 

From the water level, the basin wasn't quite the big open swampland that it looked from up high. The river made its lazy way towards the Soshenstar, and for a few hours they were able to just drift with the flow, observing the very different tree varieties, compared to the rest of the jungle they'd seen so far. The vista started to open up as the sun sank lower into the sky. The view was incredible - long-necked dinosaurs wading slowly through the swamp, as the sky turned red behind them. The buzz and whine of insects intensified as the sun began to set - clearly the Aldani Basin was perfect habitat for biting bugs.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns aplied the unguent against insects liberally and gave the other also a fresh gourd countainer. At least buying the recipe and losing so many members had left them with quite a large supply of the stuff.

*"Let's get on with it. I'd relish the opportunity to spend the night inside - even if it's only a jungle hut."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Getting back in the canoes is an extremely welcome change of pace for Nolwenn, especially after the slog through the rain down into the basin.  In fact, once their floating with the current, she stows her paddle and retrieves her sketchbook from one of the packs.  She spends most of the rest of the day, drawing some of the more eye-catching patterns of foliage as they drift past.  As evening nears during this idle time, she gets the jungle guide's attention.  *"Qawasha, what can we expect in Mbala?"* she asks, *"like, who lives there?  What's it doing in the middle of the jungle?  Are they used to foreigners?  Anything we should be aware of?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"A very good question. It's not frogs again, is it?"*

The Red Horns added.

----------


## The Hellbug

*"I seriously doubt it,"* Nolwenn cuts in, totally seriously, *"I would need more time studying it to be sure, but 'Mbala' doesn't sound like anything I heard of the grung language."*

----------


## agignac

As they paddled through the basin, Qawasha laughed - a deep, rumbling chuckle. *"No, not frogs. People, like myself. A tribe of hunters and who make a good living in Mbala. They hunt the dinosaurs, and sell the fangs and skulls to the city. The women are also well known for making pigments, which fetch a high price at the market. My cousin married such a woman, though I have not visited them for many years. It will be good to see them again. I bet they have many children by now."*

The evening's paddle was almost restful. The undead were sparse here, though you did notice a few skeletons struggling weakly in the thick bog. Clearly this was not habitat conducive to mindless creatures. It made the long days portaging the canoe an excellent use of time and sweat.

The dinosaurs, while plentiful, were mainly herbivorous. As long as the canoe was not paddled to near, or underfoot, they were unlikely to be a danger. 

The bugs, however, were bad. Very bad. 

Qawasha found a relatively dry islet for the night, and you spend the night without being disturbed. In fact, the night is much quieter than any you've spent in the jungle so far. You hear the occasional splash or grunt, but nothing like the nocturnal birds, monkey, and howling cats that had interrupted your nights so far. 

The next day, you make good progress through the swampy basin, and spend a few hours paddling across an open lake. As you get near the middle of the lake, the view opens up again, and you can see for miles in all directions. Many miles to the south east, you notice a strange object floating above the ground, about 200 feet up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"What's that?" The Red Horns tried to discern the strange floating thing and carefully got up into a standing position - not really an easy or safe task in a canoe, but doable if he carefully spread his wings to keep balance.

"I'll take a closer look if you don't mind." With a few flaps of his wings he started to gain hight, closing in very carefully on the object. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception
(1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## The Hellbug

*"What is that?"* Nolwenn says as she squints at the floating island on the horizon, *"looks a little like a wasp nest."*  She lays her paddle across her lap as her companion takes off.  *"Careful up there, Red,"* she shouts after him.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin frowns, standing up and readying his bow, trying to keep steady on the slightly rocking canoe. *"Whatever it is, I doubt it's friendly."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns returned down to the boat:* "It's really strange - and strange seldom means friendly around here. Better we get to that village soon."*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha watched as Red flew up to gain height, then when he returned, he said, *"It is the Heart of Ubtao. Many of my people believe it is the petrified heart of our god. Holy people sometimes visit there in search of visions. How it remains aloft is a mystery I have never heard solved. I have never been closer than this to it."*

You continue to paddle across the lake, keeping clear of anything big enough to step on you. A few pterodactyls fly overhead occasionally. Aside from the heat and the bugs, this is as idyllic a day as you've had in the jungle. As sunset approaches, you're almost across the Aldani Basin, and can start the climb up the path to Mbala tomorrow. 

*Spoiler: Draelin*
Show

You spot a churning in the water about a hundred feet south of you, a few hundred meters from the edge of the lake. It looks like a few fallen trees or other debris have piled up near the shore, and the underwater disturbance is happening nearby.

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Never been closer than this?"*  Nolwenn asks, *"it's right on the way to Mbala, though.  Does it move?"* 

Once her question is answered, she spends a minute picking the right words for another.  *"Would it be...taboo...for us to hop on up and investigate it?"*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha shook his head. *"I have never heard of it moving."* He hesitated after Nolwenn's second question. *"Taboo....an interesting word. I do not believe it would be taboo. I am sure that other foreigners have explored it before, or at least tried."* Kupalue spoke, thumping his limbs against his body and emitting windy, whistlely breaths. Qawasha nodded, then added, *"Weed agrees. The vegepygmies avoid the area, but have seen people enter and leave, though it is rare. I would not want to enter it myself, but if you wish to investigate, I will bring you closer."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Oh, not right now,"* Nolwenn assures their guide with a shake of her head, *"I don't think any of us but Red could make the ascent safely--well, relatively safely.  But I know of spells that could aid us if we were to seek them out or I be given time to perfect them, and there are people who have tamed the dinosaurs of these jungles; surely someone has thought to try with something like the--what were they called--quetzalcoatuls we encountered on the river."*

*"And thank you,"* she continues, *"I don't want to cause offense--to people or gods, if possible.  I can think of any number of reasons that island of earth might float through the sky, and divine intervention is only one of them.  Not the most likely, in my opinion, but its uncanny shape--yes, it does look like a heart--could stir the imagination in that direction.  But it might merely be coincidence.  Like I said, it looked like a wasp nest to me..."*

For the next few hours before they stop, Nolwenn talks to anyone who will listen or to herself if none are available, speculating on hypotheses ranging from arcane devices to powerful magi to locations coterminous with the elemental plane of air.  Whenever she doesn't have to paddle, her hands are busy with her sketchbook, doing her best to capture the image of the floating island in the distance.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns was only too happy to add to the conversation and speculation. Though he was talking more about propulsion devices and levitation matrices

*"...actually, once I'm through with my current project, I intend to create a flying broom. I requires certain essences found in strong magical flyers - like drakes and the like. Ah but I see, this isn't a topic for polite conversation..."*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin's happy to let the others talk about magic, while he focuses on what's caught his attention in the water. He nudges Qawasha and points the churning out to their guide. *"What do you think? Just some of that debris messing with the water flow, or is there some kind of animal causing it - and if so, do you think it's dangerous?"*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha stared at the disturbance, then shrugged. *"I cannot tell from here. If it is an animal, it is likely dangerous. Most animals are."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"Can we avoid going there? Alternatively I could send my construct to scout ahead and potentially draw the attention of whatever lurks there away from us."*

The Red Horns suggested.

----------


## agignac

The disturbance in the water is near the edge of the lake - you could easily make shore without going near it.

----------


## The Hellbug

It takes Nolwenn a moment to spot the disturbance, but once she does, she immediately springs into action, setting down her paddle and casting a spell to conjure a protective barrier.  *"Hold on for a minute, then,"* she suggests confidently, starting to pull her robe over her head, *"I'll swim over and have a look, see if it's safe."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's a Mage Armor

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Are you sure about that? The water is supposed to be infested with disease carriers and hungry fish."

The Red Horn asked with undisguised concern.

----------


## The Hellbug

The wizard pauses in her disrobing to respond to the artificer. * "Well, I wasn't planning on drinking it,"* she replies through her robe's neck-line, *"and I'm not a bad swimmer.  My grandfather insisted that his great-great grandmother was a naiad, said it came down through the family."*

Once she gets the robe off, she stands, grips her mirror amulet, and incants another spell.  As she finishes, webbing sprouts between her digits and gills grow on her neck.  *"Of course,"* she explains with a grin, wiggling her fingers and toes at the new sensation, *"a little magic goes a long way to help, too.  Stay close by in case there's trouble."*  And with that said, she dives into the murky water and cautiously makes her way towards the disturbance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Second spell is Alter Self for aquatic adaptation, giving Nolwenn the ability to breathe underwater and a swim speed of 30

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horn shrugged, but nonetheless sent his construct to follow the mage. Losing concentration on that transformation was after all a real possibility.

----------


## agignac

The aquaticized mage and the little construct swam out towards the disturbance. As they got closer, they could see that the debris consisted of both natural limbs and spiky looking shrubby things, along with some various-sized poles that looked too smooth to be natural. Whatever was causing the disturbance was deep, so Nolwenn dived down to take a look. 

The thrashing and bubbles were churning up the water, but Nolwenn swam slowly closer until she could see what was happening. It looked like a mess of ropes and cables were hanging from the debris up top, and something (or somethings) was caught in it. She inched nearer. Yes, somethings. A body, or maybe two, or maybe a zombie, or two. Or three? She couldn't tell if the corprses were thrashing around under their own power, or were being tossed around by whatever else was caught up in the tangle. Trying to get a better angle, she moved around the disturbance. Whatever it was appeared to be dark red, almost black in colour, and covered in armoured plates. It was bigger than her, but not as big as the girallon zombie they'd fought several days ago. And were those giant claws? Whatever it was, it was tangled up good, and in its attempts to get free, hadn't yet noticed her.

----------


## Volthawk

*"Swimming? What?"* Draelin's a little taken aback by the fact that Nolwenn's reaction to him spotting a potential threat in the water is swimming over to say hello, enough that by the time he musters a proper protest she's already in the water and his response dies in his throat. Sighing, he instead just keeps watch with his bow, ready to start shooting when Nolwenn inevitably gets bitten. He just hoped that this wouldn't make the expedition even smaller.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn looks at the corpses with no small amount of disgust, but she has a hard time piecing together exactly what the creature caught in the trap? wreckage? is.  She swims swiftly back to the canoes as soon as she has a mental picture worth sharing, staying underwater until the last minute and popping out right at the canoe's side, hanging onto the gunwale with one hand and failing to run her hand through her hair with the other.  *"Hmm."*  She wrinkles her brow at her now-webbed fingers before just brushing the stray strands out of her eyes and making her report.  *"It's a big tangled mess,"* she announces, *"there's some sort of wreckage with beams and ropes and cables and several bodies, dead or undead--couldn't be sure--but human-looking, caught in it.  There's also something big and definitely alive tangled up deeper in it.  It looked dark red and armored and might have had a big claw?"*  The wizard shrugs as she makes an excuse for her uncertainty. * "I didn't want to get close enough to be grabbed.  If I had to guess, a small boat ran into a big crab, but it doesn't look like it'll get out on its own."*  She directs her last words at their guide.  *"Does that sound like something that lives around here?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"We probably shouldn't borrow any more trouble... though such a monster could be a very valuable crafting ressource... No, forget it. Let's head straight for the village. We can ask there if they know anything about this thing."

The Red Horns admonished himself.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin frowns as he hears what is down there, and Qawasha having no idea what it is. *"So it sounds to me like we have no reason to mess with it any more, and risk it getting free while we're here. Unless I'm mistaken? I suppose if we could kill it and get an impressive-looking trophy, someone in the village may be interested, but...no, not worth the risk I think, let alone the fact that if we start killing it and getting blood in the water something else might get interested."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Mmhm,"* Nolwenn agrees from the water, *"we'll ask about it in Mbala.  Someone will definitely know there in case we run into others in the basin.  Let's just give it a wide berth for now"*

*"Could someone help me here?"* the wizard asks sheepishly after she tries to clamber up into the boat by her own power, her struggling getting the canoe a bit too unstable for comfort before she slides back into the water.  With her allies' help, she flops back into the canoe and is ready to resume the journey.

----------


## agignac

Qawasha stares at the water for a moment, a slight frown on his face, then he gives his head a small shake and returns his attention to the journey. 

Another few minutes of paddling gets you to the edge of the lake. This is as far as the canoe will take you. You take the canoe out, and hide it as best you can in a spot you'll hopefully be able to find again. Qawasha says, *"We will climb to Mbala, then visit the oracle in her ziggaraut to the west. Depending on what she tells us, we may come this way again. If not, perhaps we can sell the canoe to the villagers, or leave it here, just in case."*

You push through the last vestiges of the Aldani basin vegetation. A 1,800-foot-high plateau with sheer cliffs rises above heaps of boulders as large as ships. A narrow path is cut into the cliff face and seems to climb all the way to the top. 

It looks steep and treacherous. Qawasha frowns and says, *"The trail looks to be in bad condition. I see roots and rocks."* He looks around the area suspiciously. *"I wonder if there has been some trouble - if the villagers have topped coming down here."* 

The sun is less than an hour from setting. Will you make camp at the base, or start on the trail and make part of the climb in the dark? There is no place to camp on the trail.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn has nodded along with Qawasha's plan--a few nights in somewhere safer than tent in the jungle sounds almost divine at the moment--but makes a moue when he finds the path.  *"Well, we'll find out tomorrow, then, right?"* she says, gazing up at the sheerness of the cliff and narrowness of the path, _always just one more step._ 

*"No way we're making it all the way up there before dusk."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"If you don't mind, I'll fly ahead a bit and see if there is a place to camp on the trail that we can reach safely."*

The Red Horns took off, scouting ahead for ten minutes before returning again in the same time to report

*Spoiler*
Show



Survival

(1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## agignac

The Red Horns returns, having found no safe place for a camp on the trail. He can confirm that the trail is in poor condition, and will require some work to clear rubble and overgrown vines and roots as you ascend. 

You make camp near the base of the trail, and settle into your evening routine. Nolwenn and Qawasha take first watch, followed by The Red Horns, and finally Draelin. 

A few hours before dawn, a strange phenomenon occurs. A faint light, seemingly sourceless, begins to approach the camp. Pastel colours swirl and undulate around each others, creating a kaleidoscope of beautiful, shifting patterns. It's almost impossible to look away.

*Spoiler*
Show

I assume that TRH is working and D is on watch. So both of you make Will save DC 12 please. And the construct if that applies to him.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked up from his work but managed to avoid gazing directly at the apparition. The hypnotic pattern spell was theoretically also available to him, but he had certainly never tried to cast it. 

Though he knew that the caster had to be around, so he took a closer look around before flinging his weapon at the attacker and also setting his constuct on them. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Rolled my save in the discord channel - 17 
Arcana Check to identify creature - 23
Perception Check to find the caster - 25 (nat 20)

Attack roll: (1d20)[*15*]+3, damage (1d8)[*1*]+16, if crit (1d8)[*5*]

Steeldefender: (1d20)[*17*]+7, damage (1d8)[*6*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin's not sure what's going on, lacking any arcane training, but he knows it has to be trouble (and he can't exactly shoot at lights) so he readies his bow and peers through the darkness for any sign of a source, whatever that source may be. *"Red, what's going on?"*

----------


## agignac

Alert, Red jumped to his feet, looking for the spellcaster. The campfire didn't shine bright enough to illuminate the caster, but the unborn tiefling's keen ears caught the sounds of movement coming from the darkness off to his right. The construct darted off in that direction. Draelin, alerted to the danger, followed the construct with his eyes, and saw...a bird? A looming shape, easily 8 feet tall. White and black to his darkvision, though he suspected those might be its true colours. But it was hard to tell, as the elf's normally sharp eyes struggled to focus. The bird's form blurred and shifted, there and yet not. 

Another shadow moved ahead of them, away from the cliff. Another bird?

----------


## Volthawk

*"What is that?"* Draelin decides to just focus on shooting for now and leave the pondering for after he's seen how effective it is.

*Spoiler*
Show


Bonus action Steady Aim, then attack. That does give advantage, but I suppose a mixture of the enemy's own stuff and the situation will likely impose some amount of disadvantage. Just gonna roll all the dice, and can take the ones that fit the situation (best of the three attacks and SA damage if advantage, just the first attack and base damage if neutral, worst of the first two and base damage if net disadvantage)

Attack: (1d20+7)[*9*]/(1d20+7)[*26*]/(1d20+7)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] base + (3d6)[*8*] SA

----------


## agignac

Draelin's arrow pierced the tall bird straight in the throat. With a look of astonishment, it collapsed, twitching. 

The other bird, sparing a glance for its fallen companion, looked back at the camp. Its wings moved, and a strange noise came from its beak. The hypnotic pattern of lights flared up between the camp and itself, as it tried what its companion had failed to do.


Another Will save from those outside their tents. DC 12

----------


## The Hellbug

*"What is what?"* Nolwenn, having just awakened, interjects somewhere between apprehensively and groggily, *"I don't see any..."*  The wizard's sentence trails off as the dazzling lightshow catches her attention, and she slowly gets to her feet, staring at the swirling colors as though entranced.  Suddenly, though, she closes her eyes and twists away, only opening her eyes when she facing the other direction.  Still, even though she keeps her senses, the darkness is too thorough outside of the scant light cast by the fire for her to identify the attackers.  Hearing one, she raises her hand and casts a bolt of flame in its general direction.  *"This is magic!  What's out there?  How many?  I can't see a thing!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nolwenn gets out of the tent, stands up and casts Firebolt at the bird.
Firebolt attack against the bird that's still up(w/ disadvantage): (1d20+7)[*9*] (1d20+7)[*26*]
damage: (1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns ignored the renewed swirling colors and instead looked for the second attacker. Without additional light source, he was forced to rely mostly on his hearing when he threw his weapon. At least the construct wasn't hindered like that and jumped at the bird at its masters call.


*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming dissadvantage - otherwise ignore the second throw

(1d20)[*13*]/(1d20)[*3*]+8, damage (1d8)[*1*]+6, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Construct:
(1d20)[*6*]+7, damage (1d8)[*1*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Nodding to himself with satisfaction after dropping the first bird, Draelin focuses on withstanding the mental attack of the second bird and lining up a shot at it and firing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Another bonus action Steady Aim, into an attack. Given the last attack hit and would've been a 9 to hit if I didn't have advantage overall (Darkvision countering any environmental disadvantage so Steady Aim gives advantage, I suppose), assuming the same for this one so it's best of all three attack rolls (if I misread the situation or it's different here, then as before the attack rolls can be used as needed for the actual advantage situation).

Attack: (1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*15*]/(1d20+7)[*24*] 
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] base + (3d6)[*11*] SA

----------


## Volthawk

Nodding to himself with satisfaction after dropping the first bird, Draelin focuses on withstanding the mental attack of the second bird and lining up a shot at it and firing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Another bonus action Steady Aim, into an attack. Given the last attack hit and would've been a 9 to hit if I didn't have advantage overall (Darkvision countering any environmental disadvantage so Steady Aim gives advantage, I suppose), assuming the same for this one so it's best of all three attack rolls (if I misread the situation or it's different here, then as before the attack rolls can be used as needed for the actual advantage situation).

In the screenshot in the discord there's my original rolls, from the version of this post you can't see. Lemme know if those should stand or if these new ones count instead.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*27*]/(1d20+7)[*12*]/(1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] base + (3d6)[*9*] SA

----------


## agignac

Qawasha finally came stumbling out of his tent, then stopped, staring, entranced. 

Unborn tiefling, human and construct all lash out in the darkness, striking nothing. Draelin, however, is successful with his arrows, peppering the bird and drawing blood. Screaming a terrible sound, the bird staggers away, leaving a trail of blood that glitters blackly in the moonlight to the elf's enhanced vision. The swirling colour stop, and the night is darker for it. 

From behind the campsite, Nolwenn hears a voice weakly call out, *"Help! Please, it stabbed me, I'm bleeding. Please help."*

The tall bird is still visible, as there isn't a lot of cover here. It is moving away, however.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"This is not working, we need light, damnit." Hastily, The Red Horns moved his weapon around and suddenly his shield glowed with a dull light, that barely managed to illuminate himself and a bit of his surroundings.
He ignored the voice in the darkness. These were tricky foes, someone calling out just now when they had cornered a foe, was more than likely just another illusion. With haste, he pursued the fleeing creature, trying to get it into the shine of his shield, meanwhile his construct continued to pursue.

*Spoiler*
Show



I assume the creature used disengage as its action, otherwise the steel defender would have used an opportunity attack

Action: Use magical tinkering on shield for 5 ft bright and 10 ft dim light

Bonus action: Command Steel defender to attack again

(1d20)[*8*]+7, damage (1d8)[*3*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn, still entirely unaware of what kind of creatures are attacking the camp, is nonetheless relieved to hear them retreating and see The Red Horns light up his shield.  As she's reflecting on how nice it'll be to have a night in a village where no one will wake her without warning in the middle of the night, she hears the pleading voice.  With Red rocketing off after the unseen attacker, Nolwenn is left with no choice other than to light a torch and find whoever needs help herself.  

*"Quick!  I hear someone!  It sounds like they're hurt!"* she anxiously warns the others as she fumbles for a moment with flint and steel (quieting an invasive thought about how useful a spell to produce light like Red's would be) before just sticking the torch in the fire to light it.  As she steps into the brush behind the tents, she calls out to the injured person, *"speak up!  We can help, but I need to know where you are."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm calling it an action to grab and light a torch, but if it's more than that, Nolwenn's just a little slower than this post implies and will need to continue doing it next turn.  If my assumption's okay, she's going to cautiously move towards where she heard the voice as soon as the torch is lit.

----------


## Volthawk

*"Nolwenn? Don't go off alone! Red, go with her, I've got this!"* Hoping that he can live up to what he just said, Draelin aims at the bird as it makes its escape and fires. He didn't know enough about how smart these things were or their behaviour to know if it was fine to let it escape or if it would harass them later - if it knew magic, maybe it was smart enough to know the concept of revenge - so he wanted it dead here and now.

*Spoiler*
Show


The usual steady aim into an attack.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*12*]/(1d20+7)[*17*]/(1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] base + (3d6)[*10*] SA

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn reluctantly pauses at the edge of the firelight with Draelin's warning.  He's right, of course, and she knows it, even if she sends a frustrated glare back his way.  Beyond the light cast by her torch, the darkness is as black as pitch, and any illusionist that could weave lights like those that descended on the camp could certainly imitate an injured person's cry.  Still, the village apparently isn't far off, and overcaution could condemn whoever's out there if they're genuinely in trouble.

And so, Nolwenn waits anxiously at the edge of the camp for the artificer.  *"Hurry up!  We may not have much time!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nothing new, just confirming in-character that Nolwenn's going along with Draelin's very reasonable suggestion.

----------


## agignac

Draelin's arrow downs the fleeing bird. It splashes down in the swampy ground a the edge of the lake. Qawasha shakes his head as he comes out of the spell-induced trance. His eyes clear quickly, and he says, *"Eblis! They are the only creatures I know of who use this spell. Very dangerous."*

At the sound of Qawasha's warning, there is the sound of movement where Nolwenn had heard the voice. The sounds retreat, and quickly there is silence once again.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns landed next to Nolwen, his shield still glowing, illuminating a small portion of ground in front of them.

*"Alright, let's stay together. I'm 99% positive this is just a trap."*

Still commanding his construct to continue its assault, the Red Horns looked and listened for a third attacker

*Spoiler*
Show



Perception 

(1d20+5)[*15*]


Steel Defender attacks

(1d20+7)[*12*], damage (1d8)[*8*]+2, if crit (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Don't think we need to,"* Nolwenn replies, *"I think I just heard whatever it was run off"*--she pauses and strains to listen--*"so much for being injured."*  She keeps her torch held high and continues to scan the underbrush but is no longer in any hurry to go running off after whatever the creature was.  

*"Eblis?  What are they?  Are we safe to stay here?"* she asks their guide.

----------


## agignac

As they look around, Qawasha explains. *"They look like big birds, like a crane. But they can speak, and work magic. Very evil. You've killed two of them, so I doubt they'll be back."*

Sure enough, you only find bird tracks in the muck, and no further sign of the Eblis. 

You salvage what sleep you can from the night, and wake up to another hot and humid day. An eerie and strangely haunting song fills the air; a series of long, harmonic flute-like sounds. A family of bipedal dinosaurs is wading through the lake's edge nearby, singing to each other through the strange crests on their heads. 

*Spoiler*
Show




After breakfast and water collection, it's time to hit the trail. The switchback trail up the cliff face is in poor condition. Though it is barely more than five feet wide, the trail itself is sturdy enough. But many roots and vines threaten to trip you up, and small rockfalls have deposited stones and other debris in your path. The only way through is to clear it as you go, significantly slowing your progress. 

As you climb, the view becomes spectacular. The entire Aldani basin spreads out below you, and you can see mountains far to the south belching smoke. The Heart of Ubtao floats serenely to the east. 

*Spoiler: Perception DC 20*
Show

Beyond the plateaus to the south, you can see some sort of shipwreck, caught up among the trees. 


About a hundred feet below the lip of the plateau, the trail veers into a natural crevice of stone. Steep stairs are carved into the crevice, and scenes of dinosaurs, flying lizards, and erupting volcanoes are carved into the walls, creatively making use of the natural shape of the rock.

Finally, the stone steps emerge onto the top of the plateau beneath a once grand, but now decrepit wooden gateway. The gates that sealed this entrance have rotted away. In their place are heaps of human skulls. Picked clean of all flesh and bleached white by the sun, they grin up at you from the roadway, and down from atop towering mounds.

Stricken, Qawahsa falls to his knees, staring at the scene of so much death. Kupalue awkwardly pats his back

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns sighed: "It seems that our whole expedition is cursed. The plateau likely was taken by air. Could the bird people have done this?"

What he didn't say was, that this kind of thing had been a constant in his life since he had burned the book. But at least this time the curse was unlikely the culprit - the people here must have dead for much longer than that.

----------


## The Hellbug

Everything about Nolwenn is sluggish in the morning between the night's interruption and the day's steep uphill hike.  As the morning moves on, though, her pace quickens and becomes steadier.  Despite the difficult nature of the climb, the group's progress is more obvious than the normal days of paddling or slogging through the jungle with the promise of safety and rest at the top.  As for the obstructions, they're a worry, but she's not certain how much people would want to be climbing up and down the plateau anyway.

And the view _is_ incredible.  Nolwenn feels like she could spend a whole lifetime trying to capture the beauty of the jungle panorama before her, but given the group's current destination, she assures herself that it'll be even better from the top and refrains from slowing the group down (though she does point out the Heart of Ubtao again when she first sees it above the trees).

_______

Nolwenn grins as the group reaches the final set of stairs, but that changes when she sees Qawasha collapse in front of her.  *"Qawasha, what's wrong?  What's going on up..."*

The wizard stops in her tracks and covers her mouth, shocked, when she finally sees the grisly scene at the top of the ascent.  She struggles to find words as she stares at the piles of skulls, only managing to string some words together after Red speaks.  *"Gods, I, I, I don't think so,"* she stammers unsteadily, *"they couldn't even take us in our sleep.  This is...so much...more?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin was in good spirits in the morning - sure the Eblis were a problem, but they'd handled that and now they were on the way to a friendly village. He wondered what they were like. The dinosaurs and their singing was fascinating - he was no expert on animals, beyond their value in survival, but there was something strangely beautiful about their songs. Even the struggle through the trail didn't dampen his spirits much either. After all, this was why he'd gotten out here to Chult in the first place. This was _adventure_.

That feeling dies once they reach their destination. Damn. Walking forward, he gives Qawasha a pat on the shoulder as he passes before drawing his bow. This was... *"Whatever happened, it's been a while. The state of that gate, these skulls...Qawasha said he hadn't been here for years, so it could've been any time between now and then. I doubt whoever did this is still around - this wasn't conquest..."* He pauses, his eyes on one of the heaps of skulls - he'd never seen anything like this before. Death, yes, and terrible things, but never anything of this scale... He sighs, and then gets his mind focused again. No profit to standing around mourning people they never knew. Well, the three of them didn't know them but... *"Let's give Qawasha some time. In the meantime, let's have a look around. Keep your eyes open - even if I'm right about the attackers being gone, who knows what could have moved in since then. The attackers may have been raiders who took everything of value, or perhaps just killing was enough. Let's find out which it is, as whoever did this may still have a presence somewhere in the region, so knowing as much about them as we can might come in handy."* With that, he starts walking again, starting to look in the houses immediately to their left.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn remains quiet for what Draelin has to say.  Every observation the elf has made is a reasonable one, and she finds herself nodding along with him by the end.  She's still seriously rattled by the scene in front of them (and by whatever her imagination can conjure for what's beyond those rotted gates), but Draelin's calm evaluation of the situation is a good thing to hang on to.  

*"You're right,"* she agrees after conjuring her protective enchantment, *"and if nobody's heard about this, we need to find out who did this and what happened.  Hopefully whatever did this is long gone, but we can't leave anyone alone, just in case."*  She bends down next to Qawasha, ready to help him to his feet.  *"Qawasha, can you stand?"* she gently asks, *"I can stay with you if you can't, but we need to stick together.  If anyone got away, maybe we can find a clue about where they went."*  On further thought though, Nolwenn's stomach turns as she arrives at a too-logical conclusion from Draelin's observation about when this happened and the fact that it took Qawasha from Port Nyanzaru by surprise: that there were no survivors.  She solemnly keeps this to herself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mage Armor going up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Let's see what we can find inside the village. Maybe there is something left, like an apocalyptic log or grafity. But keep your weapons out - who knows who the new tenants are."
The Red Horns seemed unconcerned about their guide's distress. After all, they had lost also people during their voyage - and as a direct consequence of Qawasha taking the harder and more dangerous route through the jungle. 

So all he had to offer to the druid was: "There will be time to grieve later. Right now there is work."

With that, he reignetd his shield, so he would have some light within the dark huts and proceeded to search the first one

*Spoiler*
Show



Investigation to search the village

(1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## agignac

Nolwenn urges Qawasha to his feet, but he is weeping openly as you have to push your way through the mounds of skulls. Most of them show signs of having been gnawed on. 

The plateau shows signs of having been more than a simple village, though it is mostly in ruins. Most of the structures had been made of wood and thatch, and are now just crumbling compost heaps, demolished by rain, wind and time. However, you can see a few stone foundations and overgrown ramps poking up through the debris. 

Qawasha moves slowly but determinedly towards a particular ruin; probably the house where his cousin's family had lived. 

Draelin used his training to determine the most likely spots to search. He reasoned out where the local shrine was, and began clearing away debris. Having been a slightly better-built building, it was fairly intact once the rotted thatch roof was cleared away. 

Within, the elf found several a semi-circular alter, with alcoves around the outside of it. Each one held a clay statue, about two feet high and beautifully glazed.
One represented a muscle-bound Chultan warrior, his hand on the flank of a golden mastodon.The second showed a bird-person, with stunning crimson plumage, and hawk-like head, and strong arms. He carried a human child, who looked at him with adoration.The third was a regal Chultan woman, one hand holding a mirror, the other holding a bouquet that trailed after her. And the final alcove held a statue of four small, masked creatures, standing on top of each other to create a fearsome looking pillar. 

*Spoiler*
Show

I'll need to know how long you intend to search the village. The excavation of the shrine will take Draelin alone 2 hours, or one hour if everybody helps. If the others are searching homes instead, I'll let you know what you find. Same with general "looting", it's on a per-hour of searching basis, modified by rolls. 


The only structure still intact is a long hut about a thousand yards southwest of the gate, at the edge of a boulder field. The hut is made from thatch and animal hides stretched over the rib cages of an immense reptile. Smoke drifts from the nearby, the gentle smoke of a cooking fire.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns directed his construct to help Draelin while he himself began to search through the nearest heap that used to be a hut. He didn't see the need to hurry right now. Everything was too late now anyway.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn, true to her word, stays with Qawasha, helping him with whatever he needs at the ruin he's drawn to and just being, well, present.  The town's complete devastation continues to be a shock, but the rotten wood and eroded architecture pique her curiosity.  Draelin was right; this surely happened years ago (or at least months if she accounts for her unfamiliarity with the jungle climate and its effects on such deterioration).  If it was that long ago, why was it a surprise?  In hindsight, the first clue was the state of the path up the cliff--how had word of something, anything, being wrong not made it to Qawasha, a jungle guide of all people?  She ponders this silently as she sifts through the wreckage.

After a time, though, the wizard notices the smoke lazily drifting skyward in the distance and seeks out Draelin and The Red Horns to confer.  *"You all noticed that smoke, right?"* she asks, pointing it out in case the others hadn't noticed it, *"we're not alone up here.  What do you all make of it?"*

----------


## Volthawk

The shrine looked like hard work to clear, but at least the group's bags of holding meant that his shovel and other tools weren't left behind with the canoes. While he worked, he pondered the statues, wondering if any of the scraps of Chultan lore he'd picked up over the years preparing for this journey had anything to do with it. Statues themselves probably weren't worth much - unless they brought them all the way back home where the sheer distance and mystique would add value, perhaps...

*Spoiler*
Show


History: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Religion: (1d20+2)[*13*]



During one of his breaks, he joins The Red Horns and Nolwenn, listening to what she has to say. Bringing up the hut gets him looking in that direction thoughtfully. *"Two possibilities seem most likely. Either a local made it out, or wasn't here when it happened, and decided to stay here instead of moving on, or whoever did this left someone behind. Hm...I suppose we need to find out one way or another."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Smoke?" The Red Horns had been a bit too focused on his work to look at something so obvious.

"Oh, I see. Well, let's check it out while we have light. We can resume the digging afterwards."

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Good, we're in agreement, then; we need to pay them a visit,"* Nolwenn agrees with a nod, *"for safety's sake at least.  I'll need a few minutes to prepare a spell, but I so no reason not to go directly after."*

________

Once they're hiking through the ruins, she speaks up again.  *"There is actually one more possibility,"* she adds to Draelin's suppositions, *"it could be someone unrelated who just moved in afterward.  Although,"*--she makes a face and gestures at the ruins--*"if that's the case they may not be any better than whoever did this."*

*Spoiler: Spell*
Show

That's Comprehend Languages as a ritual, just in case.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"It's a good general asumption that everything out here wants to eat, kill and/or rob us on general principles."

The Red Horns had once again his construct at his side and looked into the distance.

"Maybe a little flyby would be best to get the lay of the land beforehand."

----------


## Volthawk

*"Yeah, but if you see them up there there's a good chance they'll see you too. Let me have a look from the ground first - I can use the rocks to hide my approach, maybe get a look inside, and keep it quiet."*

If there are no objections, Draelin starts sneaking towards the hut.

*Spoiler*
Show


Stealth: (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Wait wait wait, my magic can help,"* Nolwenn suggests, taking his wrist to stop him, *"it will render you entirely invisible to mundane eyes; very useful."*

She steps back to cast her spell, and the elf instantly vanishes from sight when she touches him again.  *"It has limitations though,"* the young wizard warns him before he can sneak away, *"it's better to imagine that you are less 'invisible' and more 'in a position of me having convinced reality that you are invisible.'  Best not to take any action that will make it reconsider.  To wit, any magic of your own will draw attention to your anomalous state and attempting to harm anyone will interfere with the harmonious nature of the spell.  Safer, really, to not even think very fierce thoughts.  Subtlety and parsimony are your friends.  Be careful."*

----------


## agignac

Invisible Draelin sneaks silently forward until he can get a better view. There are plenty of boulders around, and a small copse of trees near the intact hut. The hut is made from thatch and animal hides, stretched over the rib cage of an immense reptile. Animal skulls, wind chimes and totems of feathers and shells rattle in the breeze, and smoke drifts from the hut. 

A creature shuffles slowly around the hut, hunched over in an animal-like posture. You realize it's a human woman: impossibly old, crippled by arthritis, half-blinded by cataracts. Her dark face and bald head are outlined with streaks of yellow clay suggesting the shape of a skull - or perhaps it's her shriveled flesh creating that illusion.

*Spoiler: image*
Show

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded: "Magic is a fickle ally at the best of times - but illusions are especially problematic. Don't take any chances. Here, take this. Tap it ones and throw it away from you into a bush. It will call out as a distraction for five seconds - should give you a moment to steal yourself away."
He gave Draelin a flat stone and demonstrated. At a sharp tap with his fingernail there was a delay of one second before the stone began to croak like the large dinosaurs they had seen and hear yesterday.

"It's not particularly loud - can only be heard about 10ft away, but in the right cirumstances that might be just what you need. Just don't tap it accidentally"

*Spoiler*
Show



Simple application of magical tinkering

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Oh, very clever!"* Nolwenn remarks about Red's device, feeling very pleased about herself as well, as Draelin sneaks off before her face turns to a frown, *"wait, did you just call my magic problematic?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin takes advantage of his invisible state to survey the scene a little longer. Human, then. Some kind of magician or shaman? Hard to tell how she'd receive strangers, anyway. He considered how effective a quick decisive blow while she's unaware of him might be - probably quite so, given her aged state. But her knowledge may be useful, if she's willing to tell it.

Alright. Draelin made a decision and started to head back. Once he makes it to the others, he gets up and starts talking - he doesn't know enough about invisibility to know if and when it'll fade, but he doesn't let that stop him. *"One person in there, an old woman. Very old. Looks like she might have some kind of magic - you know, one of those looks and homes that makes you think that way - so it's probably best you two come with me. I can't tell if she'll be friendly or not, but it's worth a try talking. She might know more about what happened, where we're going, and if we need to be concerned about what caused this."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

> *"Oh, very clever!"* Nolwenn remarks about Red's device, feeling very pleased about herself as well, as Draelin sneaks off before her face turns to a frown, *"wait, did you just call my magic problematic?"*


"Not your magic specifically, no. But you have to admit, that illusion magic is rather... unreliable. Though never mind. Let's discuss this some other time."

As Draelin returned, The Red Horns nodded:
*"Let's approach openly and hope for a friendly greeting, but be ready for anything."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Hmph!"* The wizard replies with dismissive petulance, but she doesn't push the issue any further.

___________

The first sounds of Draelin's return put Nolwenn on guard, but as soon as he announces himself her mood is restored in short order.  *"Oh no!  I'm sorry!"* she apologizes, dismissing the spell with a flourish of her hand, *"I never told you how long the spell would last.  Fortunately, it could have been a whole hour if you had wished."* 

After digesting the elf's report, the next step is obvious to her.  *"We should tell Qawasha first.  He's been here before, and if she's that old, maybe he'll know her."*

----------


## agignac

Qawasha was roused from his grief by their questions. Looking over to the intact hut, he shrugged. *"I remember my cousin mentioning a witch doctor living on the edge of town - apparently she helped with births, sometimes. But I never met her."*

He pulled himself to his feet, and said, *"If you wish to speak with her, go ahead. I will remain here, and begin to put these people to rest. Please don't disturb me; my ceremony will take up a great amount of concentration, and will take the rest of the day and into the night. Tomorrow, if you wish, we will continue to the oracle at Orolunga."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Take whatever time you need,"* Nolwenn tells their guide with a nod.  In truth, she's not particularly interested in leaving until she has a better idea about what disaster happened here, but she doesn't bother Qawasha with that at the moment.  

*"Let's go introduce ourselves then; good first impressions, right?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods in response to Qawasha. *"Reasonable. We'll leave you to it."*

With that, he indicates for Red and Nolwenn to follow him so they can talk without getting in Qawasha's way. *"Way I see it is this - she doesn't seem immediately hostile, but the fact is that she's here when the rest of the town isn't. That means three things - either she's tough enough to survive whatever happened but she couldn't - or decided not to - save the village, she wasn't here when it happened, or she helped make it happen. Sure, we can't assume she's a bad sort, but we should be careful. I'll go first - if it goes bad, I'm fast enough to get away if need be and good up-close if we can't get away. You two need to worry about her magic - I don't know what she may be capable of, but you two have the knowledge and maybe the ability to do something about it? We take a friendly approach though."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn nods in agreement.  *"I'll do my best,"* she assures the others, *"but I can't necessarily speak to its efficacy."* 

She continues on, rotely paraphrasing one of her tutor's lessons.  *"To protect against magic, one must be on guard for anything and everything, but to defeat another with it, one must only find the weakness their opponent neglected...what I'm trying to say is that, if magic is brought to bear against us, my expertise may only be the difference between obliviousness towards or certainty of the same inevitable conclusion."*

*"So yes, we should be careful."*

__________

Nolwenn makes no effort to hide herself, though she's nervously silent, as the group approaches the old woman and her home.  *"Hello!"* she stops and hails loudly with a wave as soon as she's in easy view of the town's final resident.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You said there was rubble nearby, so Nolwenn's going to stop and announce herself (and the group) as soon as she clears it.  She'll wait for a greeting or invitation from here.  I had assumed that could be like 80 feet away but beggars can't be choosers.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns frowned, trying to follow that logic: *"One of the few things I remember clearly from my past was: If you want to win massacre the other bastard first. I think that applies to magic as well.
Though I think we should just run if we are attacked and slap each other if one of us doesn't look like they want to run."* 

He fell silent as they reached the old woman.

----------


## agignac

The old woman, ghastly though her face-paint was, seemed to be puttering happily around her garden. She pulled a few weeds from the dark soil, and took a few clippings. She didn't notice you three approach, and jumped when Nolwenn called a careful hello.

Turning to you, she squinted her eyes, peering in your direction. *"Eh? Who's there? If you're thieves, don't bother. I'm a poor old woman, with nothing worth stealing."* She turned her head a little, back and forth, as if trying to make you out clearly. Even from 80 feet away, you can see the white cataracts that cloud her vision.

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"We are no thieves, merely travelers who had hoped to find shelter in the village for a day or two. Though obviously, we were disapointed and horrified. Can you tell us, what happened there?"*

The Red Horns asked

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin relaxes a little at the woman's reaction, but not fully - he'd had enough experience with people who weren't what they appeared back in the cities he learned his trade in to be cautious. *"Yeah, most people don't stick around when their village is turned into a graveyard."*

----------


## agignac

The old woman peered myopically up at them. *"Ah, explorers, are you? Come to trade with the wealth of Mbala? Well, you're a few years too late?"* She cackled, then broke out into a cough. *"It was the pterafolk that did this. Bloody big nest of them, not far off. Though the flock thinned out a bit after the buffet here was finished. Didn't all get eaten, some moved off when it came clear the bastards weren't going to be beaten or driven off."* 

She gestered to herself, her bent back and skinny legs. *"No way I'm getting down that trail - it's been three decades since I last walked that. And nobody volunteered to carry poor Nanny Pu'pu down the trail. Even though I delivered more than half of them. So here I am, tending my garden, too stringy to eat."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns pulled his wings closer in, to make them look more like a cloak:

"Well, that is really unfortunate. Do you need help to come down and move somewhere safer?"

----------


## agignac

The old woman batted a hand in negation. *"Bah, I'm too old to make a new life somewhere else now. If you want to help an old woman, you could root out the nearest nest of those ugly bastards. There's an entrance just down the trail. It would make my heart rest easy if I didn't have to see them flying over every other day."*

Peering up at them again, she added, *"Either way, why don't you come and stay with me tonight. It's not much, but it'll keep you dry when the rains come. If one of you strong lads can bring down some game, I can expand my stew for four."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded: "That sounds lovely. It's been pretty miserable the last few days in the swamp. I'm not sure I know what dryness is anymore. Anyway, I'll see what I can come up with."

He turned to go, but gave the others time to object or give a counter suggestion.

*Spoiler*
Show


Survival: Advantage from Steel Defender help(1d20+3)[*15*]/(1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn breathes a sigh of relief when the old woman turns down The Red Horns' offer--she wasn't relishing needing to choose between helping her and continuing on their journey.  *"Five,"* she corrects, *"there's our guide as well.  He had family among the villagers here.  He's seeing to their rites as we speak."*  What she doesn't say is that she's still suspicious of the whole situation here.  If people escaped, how did the port not know?  How many people could be just living out here in the jungle? 

*"Nolwenn, by the way,"* she adds in introduction, *"we'd be most grateful."*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods. He still wasn't entirely sure about the situation, but it seemed like a safe enough offer to accept. *"I don't see a reason to say no. Red, can you handle getting that food? I'd like to keep working on what I was doing earlier while we have daylight."* He thinks a little more, then looks back at the old woman. *"So these pterafolk, do they raid everyone around here? Do they take valuables or are they more interested in just killing off the competition?"* He pauses.

----------


## agignac

Their now-host glanced at the elf and said, *"Oh, they're terrible thieves. If it glitters, they'll take it. If it's made of meat, they'll eat it. If it looks weak, they'll kill it for fun."* She shuddered dramatically, making the bones in her hair rattle and clack. She tilted her head, squinting, then added, *"If it's loot you want, you might want to try the chief's house, or what was left of it. He had twelve daughters."* 

She raised an arm and made an unnatural clucking/screeching noise. There was a flurry of movement from the crown of a nearby tree, and a golden creature swooped down to land on her arm. It looked like a cross between a monkey and a bird. You have seen glimpses of these animals from the treetops, but haven't seen one up close yet. 

*Spoiler*
Show




The witch doctor spoke to it in a strange language, and it chattered back. *"My friend here will guide you to the chief's house, or what's left of it,"* she added with a cackle. 

Are we splitting up? Red to hunt, Draelin to loot, and Nolwenn to....?

----------


## The Hellbug

*"I'll go with you,"* Nolwenn says with a nod at Draelin,* "I've never been a good hunter anyway."*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods, and then looks at the strange little creature. Interesting. *"Chief's house sounds good to me."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

Meanwhile The Red Horns had taken to the air, circling around the hill, looking for something suitably tasty to hunt.

----------


## agignac

The flying monkey swoops upwards, heading back towards the village. It flies erratically, often circling back to make sure you're following, but leads you into the center of the ruined village. Qawasha is nowhere to be seen, though you hear a few noises coming from the gate. 

Your guide takes you to yet another ruined home, though this one was clearly bigger than average. From outside, it appears to have had a main living area, and at least four other rooms (perhaps bedrooms) coming off the back, like petals on a flower. Some colourful remnants of cloths fluttered in the breeze, all that was left of flags or wall hangings marking this home as special.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin surveys the ruins from where he's standing, nods to himself, then turns to look at Nolwenn. *"Alright, here's the plan. I've got my tools in our bags of holding, so I can get to work shifting this rubble. You can help wit the labour if you think it'd help, but mainly I want you for your magical skills here. If you have anything that'll help us pick out valuables from what's here - anything magical, for instance - that'll be handy, for instance. I don't know the ins and outs of what you can do, so I'll leave the details to you. In terms of the excavation, step one is this main room, then we'll see if there's any way of telling which one was the big boss' room, in which case we'll focus there. If not, I susppose we just pick one and see what to expect there. Not much clue on how long this'll take, but if we've got time afterwards we can go back to the shrine and work there - even if I stay here, at some point I'd like you to check it out. There were statues there that seemed important and a mage's eye may pick out details I missed."*

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn follows Draelin and the monkey, deep in thought except for the moments she spends struck by how adorable the flying monkey is.  As she steps into the chief's hut, though, her practical side takes over, and she shakes her head.  *"I don't know the proper spell, unfortunately, although I think Red does.  Or something similar.  He was able to identify those bags we found,"* she replies, *"but if you think you find something magical, bring it to me anyway; there's a chance my knowledge will be enough on its own.  Oh, and anything you can't read, too--I do have a spell for that."*  The wizard steps up beside Draelin and offers a hand at shifting the rubble.  *"Four hands are better than two; I'll have a look at that shrine once we're done here."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just helping Draelin here, I guess.  
Investigate! (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## agignac

Red headed out hunting, and had luck almost immediately. A group of small dinosaurs, about the size of chickens and just as stupid, were digging for grubs under some shrubs. Within 10 minutes, the once-tiefling had a handful of the chubby lizards, and was heading back to the witch doctor's hut. 

The other two had plenty of luck also, though it took them a lot longer. Moving the rubble was time consuming but not as difficult as it might have been - thatch and mud weren't terribly heavy, just very messy. While Draelin focussed on finding the chief's room, Nolwenn was drawn to a partially collapsed room that still had vestiges of bright orange and pink fabrics. Drawing on her innate knowledge of the female mind, she began to poke around, and quickly found a secret compartment in the floor, under where a bed once stood. Inside, she discovered three intact jewelry boxes, each locked. A fourth box had been smashed, and a dozen necklaces, bracelets and rings lay tangled in the dirt. 

Meanwhile, Draelin had managed to find a long, low chest, ornately carved with images of Chultan warriors defeating various jungle beasts. It too was locked.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns delivered the fresh kills to the old woman, before joining the others in their treasure hunt. Using his expertise, he enacted the magic detecting ritual to examine their finds, having his construct hold the objects and amplify the effects. 

"Very interesting..." he mumbled "Some of those might be worthwile for my experiments."

*Spoiler*
Show



Detect magic ritual 

Arcana check w/advantage through construct help action

(1d20+7)[*26*]/(1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin grins as his shovel hits the chest under some rubble. He recognised that sound, and a little more clearing soon revealed the whole thing. *"Aha. Jackpot."* The chief's personal chest had to be worth a look, particulary with it being so elaborate. This kind of thing was why he'd come out to Chult in the first place - admittedly, the dead people whose stuff he was imagining looting were rather longer dead than this, but beggars couldn't be choosers. Now then...Draelin gots his tools out, and knelt down to investigate the chest. Always had to be careful for surprises left behind for those who don't know the proper method, and then the lock itself...

*Spoiler*
Show


So as I understand it, with theives' tools I'm proficient with, actually opening the thing is a Dex check with prof bonus, while checking for traps is an Investigation check with advantage?

Trap check: (1d20+4)[*5*]/(1d20+4)[*21*]
Open Lock: (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## agignac

Back together, digging the ruins, the company of three work to open their discoveries. Draelin finds no sign of traps on the chest, and his thieves tools make short work of the lock (which is in surprisingly good condition given the state of the home). 

Inside you find a variety of unusual items. 

1) Yklwa of the dragon: The shaft of this spear is carved from the foreleg of a dragon. This is a +1 weapon, and on a critical hit, deals an extra 2d4 fire damage. Requires attunement. 

2) Chief's headdress: This ornate headdress is woven from reeds and decorated with large, colourful, fluffy feathers. When worn, it grants the user a Wisdom of 18. Requires attunement. 

3) Chief's cape: This knee-length cape is also covered with fluffy feathers, and grants the wearer +2AC. It's also waterproof. Requires attunement. 

4) Chief's sandals: The woven reed sandals allow the wearer to walk on water, and prevents creatures (bugs, snakes etc) from biting the wearer's feet and ankles. Requires attunement

The chest itself is beautifully carved, and likely worth a lot on its own. 


Nolwenn, unfortunately, had no luck opening the first jewelry box.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns took the Yklwa: *"A beautiful piece. All of this stuff is magic. After dinner I'll take a closer look and see what I can learn about all their functions. Ah yes, I got lucky and procured some meat. Better hurry back - don't let Nanny Pu'pu wait."
*

As usual, The Red Horns forwent eating and instead scrutinized all the items intently so he could inform his comrades about their function.

----------


## The Hellbug

_Ah yes!  Patience long rewarded!_, the thoughts of a muddy and tired Nolwenn when she pulls the jewelry cases out of the secret compartment.  The sudden windfall even distracts her momentarily from the fact that the chiefs twelve daughters or wife or whoever these belonged to are certainly dead.  She catches a glance at Draelin and his chest while she's walking outside to get her picks from her bag but doesn't bother him, instead settling into the task at hand: getting the jewelry boxes open.

Naturally, they seem to be beyond the skill of an amateur burglar.  Try as she might, and she goes down the whole line of picks in her pouch trying to get one to work, Nolwenn can't make progress on any of the boxes.  She sits down with a huff and takes a break from glaring at her inconceivably-still-locked nemesis to admire the rings and necklaces and bangles from the broken box.  _Maybe I should just break it open, these ones seem fine..._ she muses but then shakes her head and stands up, maybe Draelin is having better luck back in the main room.

*I found where they kept the valuables, but they're locked up tight,"* the wizard announces as she enters, jewelry boxes stacked in her hands and with necklaces draped over her arms, "*"a little sparse compared to some of the things I've seen my mother wear, but taken as a whole they should be worth a lot...*

And she almost drops all of it when she sees what Draelin's found.  Her eyes go wide are immediately drawn to the headdress and cape.  Setting down the boxes with almost trancelike slowness, she passes Draelin and Red on the way to the cape while casting a spell to scrub the grime from her hands and touches its fluffy feathers.  *"Oh!  They're so fluffy and colorful!"* she exclaims, *"where did you find these?"*

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin grins as Nolwenn rushes over to look at the loot, proudly tapping the chief's chest when she asks about where it came from. *"They were all locked up in there. Guess you're holding the old chief's robes of office, as it were. Good stuff, too - Red's been checking them out magically."* His gaze moves over to the hand on the chest, and nods in that direction too. *"I figure the box itself should be worth something too, if we can take it with us. Just look at those carvings - plenty of people out there who'd pay a decent sum for a chest from the locals of Chult with that kind of artwork. As for those jewelery boxes...I can have a look at them after we've had something to eat, I suppose. Clearing all this mud works up an appetite, so that's first priority."*

----------


## The Hellbug

In her frustration with the locks, Nolwenn actually hadn't realized how hungry she was getting.  *"Mhmm,"* she agrees with a vigorous nod, setting the cloak down delicately.  She helps pack up what they've found and follows Red and Draelin back to Nanny Pu'pu's.

----------


## agignac

The smell coming from Nanny Pu'pu's hut was absolutely mouth-watering. Red's catch had been turned into a thick stew, full of unusual root vegetables, herbs, and even flowers. She served it with a spongy flat bread, which she used to grab chunks of meat out of the stew.

Part way through the meal, just after the sun sets, the skies open and the rain pounds down. The skin-covered hut is a bit breezy, but not a drop of rain gets through. 

*"It looks like you found the chief's house,"* she cackled, taking in their haul. *"Good for you, no use leaving treasures like that to rot. Don't let the flying bastards see them, they'll be on you before you even see them."* She glanced nervously to the ceiling, as if scanning the skies for the pterafolk. 

*"What will you do tomorrow? Stay and search another day? Continue on your way? Help an old lady out and hunt down the beasts that harry her so?"* She grins gap-toothedly at you, her eyes nearly lost in the creases of her face.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked at his companions: "I'm not averse to avenge your tribe - considering that the Pterafolk might have stolen some useful artifacts." He threw a side eye at their guide: "Especially since we didn't take the fastest route to get here, I would enjoy staying under a roof for a little bit longer."

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods between mouthfuls of stew. It was nice, having something that was a little more flavourful than rations. *"I'm in favour of giving those pterafolk a look, do our host a service and also see what they've got, but I'd like to stick around here another day first. I can give those boxes of yours a look, Nolwenn, and then we can get that shrine cleared out, see what's going on there. Given that our time here has been the most profitable of the entire journey, I don't see the harm in sticking around a little longer."*

----------


## The Hellbug

_Hope Qawasha's okay out there,_ Nolwenn thinks with concern for their guide as the downpour begins.  *"Oh, yes,"* she agrees with the others, *"I doubt Qawasha will gainsay us there; justice for the people of Mbala.  And he'll be tired from his ritual I'm sure--no need to set out right away."*

----------


## agignac

*"Good, good,"* Nanny Pu'pu nods vigorously, *"Respect your elders, that's good. And maybe have a few more dry nights and good meals, true!"* She cleans up quickly, and shows them a pile of rather ratty blankets in a basket. *"Help yourself. Keep the fire going if you want to, you can help me replace the wood tomorrow. No need to keep a watch, my home is as safe as can be, and the old flying skin-sacks can't see well enough in the dark to bother me at night."* 

The small old woman tucked herself up into a nook in the wall that looked barely deep enough to hold her, rolled over, and soon was snoring gently.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded towards the others and took his customary position with his back to the wall and looking unblinkingly towards the door - for the next four hours, before once again setting up his workplace to craft another four hours.

----------


## agignac

The night passes quietly. The rains last half the night - longer than usual, and you're extra grateful for the dry roof. Nanny Pu'pu is up several times, hobbling outside to use the privy, groaning her way back in, then immediately snoring again. She's up early, before the sunrise, heads out for a while, and returns with a basket of eggs. By the time the sun is up (turning the cloud-specked sky a stunning shade of orange), she has breakfast sizzling over the fire. 

This is the first proper sunrise you've seen since you sailed here, as the jungle is too thick to get a good view of the horizon. The view from the clifftop is spectacular, and it becomes easier to understand why the old woman stays here. 

When you look towards the village, you see an incredible change. The heaps of skulls that had been piled up around the broken gates have been transformed. The gates have turned into two twisting trees, bent towards each other and meeting in a soaring arch, 20 feet high. They are covered with twisting vines and flowers, completely covering (or perhaps replacing), the villager's skulls. It is a breath-taking transformation. 

Overhead, an ugly form circles in the orange sky. The pterafolk examines the druid's handiwork from a distance, then swoops away. 

*Spoiler*
Show

No sign of Qawasha or Weed yet. If you want to open boxes, I'll need some rolls. Are you hunting pterafolk today, or looting?

----------


## Pyrophilios

When everyone was up and satieted, the Red Horns spoke:
"I could take the guise of one of these Ptera and scout their lair. I imagine it's located somewhere very steep and hard to reach. At the same time, those creatures don't look like they can see by night, so sneaking up on them should be possible. Killing them in their sleep should be a lot easier than shooting them from the sky. Nets would be pretty effective, as it would arrest their ability to fly, making them crash.
The question is, how are we getting you up there?"

----------


## Volthawk

Once he gets enough light outside - he doubted Nolwenn or their host would appreciate the sound of clacking tools and pins in the night - Draelin takes the jewelry boxes outside and gets to work on them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Box 1:
Trap check: (1d20+4)[*23*]/(1d20+4)[*21*]
Open Lock: (1d20+7)[*9*]

Box 2:
Trap check: (1d20+4)[*16*]/(1d20+4)[*14*]
Open Lock: (1d20+7)[*10*]

Box 3:
Trap check: (1d20+4)[*12*]/(1d20+4)[*15*]
Open Lock: (1d20+7)[*10*]



When Red brings up the topic of the pterafolk, Draelin thinks it over. *"Got a few things I'd want to finish up here, but now the pterafolk know people have been here - that one that saw Qawasha's handiwork will probably tell the others - we can't exactly work freely around here without risking getting caught out by them, so I'm all for taking them out."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"That's why we should do this sooner than later. Speaking of which - why are you all playing around with these boxes instead of opening them?"

The Red Horns commanded his construct to assist him, while he took out his own picks and went to work

*Spoiler*
Show



Lockpicking with advantage

Box 1: (1d20+5)[*24*]/(1d20+5)[*18*]
Box 2: (1d20+5)[*7*]/(1d20+5)[*13*]
Box 3: (1d20+5)[*25*]/(1d20+5)[*12*]





"Damn, the second one seems to have a broken lock, I'm afraid we have to use force to open it."

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Absolutely,"* Nolwenn agrees with the elf, *"but we should find Qawasha first.  He has no idea what our plans are or the specific danger of pterafolk, and he's probably very tired if he was out all night in that rain.  I last saw him near his kin's home, but he may have returned to the top of the stairs up from the basin."*  She rolls her eyes but manages to hold her tongue for once at Red's jibe. 

________

Once the three are out away from Nanny Pu'pu's home--out of earshot at least--Nolwenn, now clad in the chief's raiment, looks around to make sure no one's in earshot and turns to the others with a serious look on her face.  *"Listen, something doesn't add up here,"* she says in a hushed voice, *"I don't think Nanny Pu'pu's been telling us the whole truth.  These ruins, this wasn't a small town and it wasn't a poor one either"*--she emphasizes her point by holding out the chief's cloak--*"and didn't Qawasha say that the people here hunted dinosaurs?  It would have had to be a really big pterafolk nest to drive them out.  And what about Nanny Pu'pu still being here?  Why are they leaving her alone?  She herself said they'd were cruel enough to kill the weak for pleasure.  If that's the case, by all rights she should be long gone--I don't know if I've ever seen someone that old before.  I couldn't fathom at her reasons, but I don't think she's being straight with us.  Not totally, at least."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horn nodded: "I've been wondering about that. I assumed their cruelty was to make her live with all the dead skulls of her lost loved ones. But that seems a bit too sophisticated for those creatures. At the same time I don't see how she could have benefited from being in league with the flying folk. This place is a prison for her, even if its one she doesn't want to leave. 

We should talk to our guide about that."

----------


## agignac

The jewelry boxes prove to be worth the wait. A veritable trove of jewelry is found inside. Most of it is silver, though of varying quality. Lapis lazuli, amber, malachite, opal, river pearls, even a few with sapphire and emerald. Bracelets shaped like snakes with jeweled eyes, necklaces with heavy pendants that cover the entire chest, headdresses dripping with silver beads, earrings, anklets...there is a small fortune in jewelry here. 

You head out into the beautiful morning, have a quick chat, then look for Qawasha. However, the druid isn't to be found. He's not near the homes he was mourning yesterday, nor near the results of his druidic handiwork at the gates. Colourful birds sing, and down in the Aldani Basin something trumpets a morning challenge. Insects whine, and small reptiles scurry around the ruins. But Qawasha is nowhere to be seen.

----------


## Pyrophilios

"I hessitate to ask, but... Do you think Qawasha might have let himself get abducted?"
The Red Horns sounded despondent and annoyed at the same time 

"Well, it was only a matter of time before he got us or himself into trouble again. I'd say let's capture a pterafolk and ask some pointed questions."

----------


## The Hellbug

*"What if it wasn't the pterafolk?"* Nolwenn suggests, *"I know if I'm not going to trust Nanny Pu'pu it's difficult to say when she might have been telling the truth, but she said the pterafolk don't see well at night, and Qawasha clearly disappeared in the night--it looks like he finished his ritual, after all.  She also said they were greedy and interested in treasure, but there are still valuables throughout the village.  They've clearly had months to scour it, and they haven't--Draelin searched in the most obvious places in the settlement for valuables and just found them there.  Sure, they were hidden, but the pterafolk had time.  I'm beginning to think someone else we don't know about might have done this and that Nanny Pu'pu is their ally, willing or otherwise."*  She ponders this for a moment before agreeing with Red.  *"But the pterafolk are definitely here, and if they have Qawasha, all that's bunk.  Let's go pay them a visit."*

----------


## Volthawk

Looking up at the sky, Draelin shrugs. *"Do we need to go after him? He wasn't exactly the most helpful guide..."* After a moment, he looks back at the others and grins. *"Joking."* Well, not entirely, but they didn't need to know that. *"As for our host..."* He was surprised that Nolwenn was the one to bring up concerns, and well-founded, if a little paranoid, ones at that. She was learning, huh? *"It does make me wonder how much of value the pterafolk actually have - for all we know, if your suspicions are correct that's just a story she made up as bait for us to get ourselves killed. Still, we do need to have a look. She's not going anywhere, so we can figure out what to do with her after the pterafolk. Who knows, maybe one of them will know more than we thought about what's going on."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

*"We do know for a fact, that the Pterafolk have stolen and threatened people before from the other guides. I'd consider that reason enough to take care of them. Having the initiative for once would be welcome on my part."*

The Red Horns remarked,

----------


## agignac

When they return to the hut and find Nanny Pu'pu digging a new garden plot. You explain about Qawasha's disappearance, the old woman cackles, then turns it into a cough. *"Staying out at night, very noble, very stupid. With luck they haven't eaten him yet. You will mount the rescue, yes? And free an old woman of her tormenters at the same time. Yes yes. Come, I will show you."*

She takes you towards the southern cliff face and points down. *"Forty feet down or so, there's the entrance. Don't fall!!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked at the others: "Same procedure as we had with the canoes? You climb with rope, while I secure you?"

----------


## agignac

You find a sturdy rock to tie the rope off to, and head down the cliff face. 

TRH survival (1d20+3)[*13*]

The knots hold, and you manage to rappel down about fifty feet to the entrance of the nest. Soon you're all standing in a low, rocky tunnel. You can hear low voices and smell smoke within.

The elf motions the other two to stay quiet, and inches forward. The tunnel isn't long, only ten feet or so, before it turns a corner and opens up into a cave. The cave is roughly triangular - about 30 feet at the front (tunnel in the middle), opening up to about 60 feet in the back. The ceiling is 20 feet overhead. 

The smell is the first thing that hits the elf. Smoke and acrid guano combine to make his eyes water and he has to suppress a cough. The pterafolk have a fire in the middle of the cavern, and smoke fills the area. There appears to be a chimney of sorts near the back, as the smoke is being drawn up there, and fresh air is coming in from the cliff face. 

The elf takes a moment for his eyes and lungs to adjust. There are several pterafolk in here. Some are cooking over the fire, and some are sitting together, apparently creating something out of small sticks or bones. Draelin counts 7 of the creatures. Three are working on the sticks/bones, two are roasting meat at the fire, and two are sitting near the side of the cave, talking to each other. 

The cave has several huge piles of sticks and filth that must be the nests they sleep in. Otherwise, there is no furniture, just piles of belongings and refuse. 

None of the pterafolk notice him.

----------


## Volthawk

Looking around the cave, at the chimney and then at the piles of sticks that they apparently thought was good enough to sleep in, a few ideas immediately come to Draelin's mind, but he puts them to one side. This was ostensibly a rescue mission, after all.

That said, if there was anything of value here - Qawasha, perhaps, or hopefully some treasure they'd grabbed - it was going to be in one of the nests, so Draelin moves towards the closest one, to his immediate left, trying to get a look into it.

----------


## agignac

Draelin tiptoes towards the nearest nest. It was a seemingly ramshackle pile of sticks, bits of vines, bones, hair, and other gruesome bits and pieces. Nearly five feet high, the nest reeks so intensely that Draelin has to hold his breath or risk coughing. 

Peering carefully over the edge, he sees a glimmer of metal at the bottom. His eyes watering from the smoke, he squints down, and sees that the bottom is lined with random clothes, pelts and feathers (and more bones), and several metallic items glimmer in the dim light. Everything is spotted with guano, however, and it will be no quick or easy task to pull out whatever is still valuable after its time in the nest.

----------


## Volthawk

Hm. Interesting, but not what they were looking for. Plenty of space for a person - or a corpse - to be hidden inside...that meant that if they going to be sure about whether or not Qawasha was here, they'd have to check them all. Plus there was still the question of whether they were going to wipe the pterafolk out or not...for now, he backs away to the others. If he was going to try to get to the other nests, or they were going to take the place by force, the three of them had to be on the same page.

----------


## Pyrophilios

When Draelin returned with his findings, The Red Horns nodded and whispered back:

"I do not see an option for peaceful co-existence. They murdered the tribe living here, so they can't very well begrudge anyone for doing the same to them. Live by the sword, die by the sword. If we open up on them from the dark and use the narrow pass to block the exit, we should be able to handle them."

----------


## Volthawk

Once he's reunited with the others, Draelin quietly describe what he'd seen, nodding when Red brings up the violent approach. *"Way I see it, while I can sneak about in there pretty well - they can't see in the dark as well as me, it seems - Qawasha likely won't be so lucky."* Draelin clearly still didn't have any faith in their guide's abilities. *"Better we get the drop on them rather than them catching me and him in their midst, and worry about him when it's all done."* He glances down at Red's construct. *"Will that be able to hold the line alone, or would it need me up there with it?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Not alone, but I will be there as well." The Red Horns answered confidently.

----------


## The Hellbug

*"We've been told they murdered out the tribe living here,"* Nolwenn corrects, *"and by someone who I think we shouldn't necessarily trust.  How many are they?  The element of surprise, I agree, is something that we shouldn't give away lightly, especially if there's a whole throng of them.  If we think it's not overly dangerous, though, it also opens up other options."*  She turns to Red, looking him up and down thoughtfully.  *"You, and I don't mean to offend, have a particularly frightening countenance, Red.  You could, with some help, easily make quite a terrifying avenger for the dead of Mbala.  Think flames and shadows, the kind of thing you'd associate with a conjured demon--easily accomplishable with a spell.  A foul beast dragged into the mortal world by the torment and pain of the dead of Mbala, now incarnate and stalking the land for their killers--think about it.  They are either perpetrators or witnesses to their fate, after all.  Fear could be the necessary ingredient in opening a dialogue with them while maintaining the upper hand."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded:
"No offense taken, but: 
1) we have found no evidence to contradict what we have been told. The tribe was killed, their remains desecrated and the only way the steep hill could be assailed successfully is from the air. 
2) even if it hab been a different tribe from this one, I see no reason to assume they won't be hostile. They scouted our position, but did not come close to initiate friendly relations, despite being in a position to do do with little risk to themselves.
3) Evidence in the city points to the Pterafolk being dangerous and covetous in general. 

All that lets me conclude, that merely intimidating them to leave won't alleviate the danger they pose to us and our allies. Our guide vanished after they appeared - for all we know they dropped him from on high in the jungle. They won't confess to that to a vengeful spirit. It only gives them a chance to consolidate their courage defending their offspring.

The only option I see is to return to the city to find another guide and leave those people be or to subdue them all and interrogate them afterwards."

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Not unreasonable, but I still disagree,"* Nolwenn replies quietly, *"I think it's possible that they only spied on us from afar because they're avoiding the city's ruins. They weren't looted"*--she again spreads the cape she now wears for emphasis--*"not thoroughly, at least, which doesn't line up with what we've been told about the pterafolk.  I think someone else destroyed Mbala, some group that Nanny Pu'pu knows of and lied to us about, that the final survivors fled into the jungle from, that the pterafolk are avoiding, and that took Qawasha.  If that's the case, the pterafolks' account could be critical to our safety and the recovery of our guide."*  The wizard lets her words rest for a moment before continuing to explain her thought process.  *"The pterafolk's reaction to something like what I have in mind could help us determine their part in all this.  Like you said, Red, if they are the killers, it will only steel their resolve, but if they aren't, there's a good chance they'll react differently."*

Finally, she turns to her elven companion.  *"Draelin, you're the only one who's been in there and seen them.  What do you think?"*

----------


## Volthawk

When Nolwenn asks for Draelin's opinion, based on what's in the cave, he shrugs. *"Plenty of gore, many bones - both being carved and just strewn about - but I can't be sure whether that's from animals or people. We know from Qawasha that they're generally raiders, but this particular tribe..."* He shrugs again. *"I do see what Nolwenn is saying, though. While I'm fairly sure they're a danger in general, can't say they're specifically who we're after."*

*"Can't say I think this intimidation plan is going to work, though - you might be right about the overall situation, Nolwenn,"* He grins despite the situation, still quite pleased that Nolwenn was the one to suspect the situation and look for the angles *"But I don't think you have the right read on how these guys will react - regardless of what they've been up to exactly, they strike me as the type to go on the aggressive if threatened. So if you're going in there all flashy and scary, give me the chance to go in first quietly again. That way, if they aren't so easily cowed at least one of us can get the drop of them, and if Qawasha is in there I can try to stop them going for him before we can. And if all goes to plan, then there's little difference either way. Either way, if things come to blows we should try to take one alive if possible."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"There is another problem with your plan: We don't speak their language. It will be very hard to communicate to them what we want."

The Red Horns nodded to Draelin
"But getting in position is still a good idea. If you can, throw some kind of light in there, so they are illuminated for me."

----------


## agignac

As the three adventurers stand at the entrance, discussing the best way to go forward, Draelin and Red notice a pterafolk soaring over the Aldani Basin, heading straight towards you!! It doesn't appear to have noticed you, yet. 

Keep in mind the pterafolk have a fire, it's dimly lit in the cavern.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns drew his Yklwa, reaying it to attack the Pterafolk as soon as it came into reach, while it couldn't see them in the shadowy mouth of the cave entrance. 
Also, he enchanted three pebbles and handed them to his companions and his construct. "Just aim and throw"
*Spoiler*
Show



Assuming advantage: Attack once the Pterafolk is 30ft away. 

(1d20+3)[*15*]/(1d20+3)[*19*], damage (1d8)[*6*]+16, if crit (1d8)[*1*]

Construct
(1d20+7)[*17*]/(1d20+7)[*21*], damage (1d6)[*4*]+6, if crit (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn gives The Red Horns a confused look as he presses the rock into her hands.  *"Why..."* she begins, but cuts herself off when she sees the incoming pterafolk.  She presses herself against the cave wall in the shadows, following Red's lead.  It's a long shot, but a thrown rock is surely less lethal than a burst of flame, and this lone pterafolk could be an excellent opportunity if they ambush them successfully.  She takes aim and lets the rock soar as soon as anyone else does.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Same rolls as Red's--just throwing that rock at the incoming pterfolk once they get in range, nonlethally hopefully.

attack: (1d20+7)[*13*]
advantage (or disadvantage if we have it): (1d20+7)[*8*]
damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin, meanwhile, pockets the stone and pulls out his bow instead, steadying himself and lining up a shot and loosing when the others throw their stones. He's more concerned about quickly and efficiently stopping the risk of the pterafolk inside getting alerted than anything else.

*Spoiler*
Show


Advantage w/ Steady Aim, if not otherwise
Attack w/ Elven Accuracy: (1d20+7)[*12*]/(1d20+7)[*16*]/(1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] + (2d6)[*7*] SA

----------


## agignac

The solo pterafolk never knows what hit her. Three stones and an arrow strike her gut, wings and neck, and before she knows she was under attack, she begins to fall from the sky.

----------


## The Hellbug

As soon as the pterafolk begins to falter, Nolwenn casts a spell arresting her fall.  *"Quickly!  Catch them!"* she urges The Red Horns, *"if they live, we may be able to get some answers from them without assaulting their home directly."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns looked as if he wanted to argue, but instead dove from the ledge after the falling Pterafolk. Since it still fell faster than he could safely fly, The Red Horns had no way to do anything beyond waiting for it to hit the ground and keeping up with its descent. Once at the bottom, he tried to stabilize the creature - without much enthusiasm

*Spoiler*
Show

Medicine
(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## agignac

If Nolwenn hadn't cast her spell of slow falling, the pterafolk would have been splattered on impact. However, her spell made all the difference, and the pterafolk met the ground nearly dead, instead of meat porridge. The Red Horns, despite not caring greatly if the creature lived or died, was able to stabilize it. It had a great many wounds, and would certainly fall prey to some carnivore or another if left here without healing.

----------


## Pyrophilios

With no option to carry the wounded creature back up and no inclination to waste precious ressources on it, the Red Horns decided to hide the Pterafolk as best as he could. 

That done, he flew back up to report the situation: "It's still alive, though barely. So we have someone to interrogate - provided, we finish this lot first."

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin nods thoughtfully. *"If we finish off this lot. If Nolwenn's right, then we won't need to go in, and..."* He thinks it over. *"They do have valuables,Ithink - at the least, things they find shiny, should be something good in there - but nothing's in good condition in there. The place stinks, and they don't distinguish between a toilet and a stash. Main reason we'd want to go in is for Qawasha, and maybe if we talk to that one first it can confirm whether or not he's in there. Might be worth trying to get it to talk first."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

"Counter point: If we go down to fetch and interrogate it, we risk getting attacked by a random monster in the jungle - or from the rest of these flyers. While we are here, they can't use their wings and attack only one at a time. We likely won't get an opportunity like this again to get rid of such a threat. You saw how effective our barage was. We can do this."

For some reason, The Red Horns seemed to have developed genuine hatred for the pterafolk - and he wasn't sure himself where that hate came from...

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Yes, it's a risk,"* Nolwenn argues, *"but not as great of one as going in to fight them in their home.  Plus, that's still an option for us if this doesn't work out.  The inverse is not true.  You can get one of us down there, right?  The other can stay watch here.  With my invisibility or Draelin's skill, we should be able to hide ourselves nearby and keep an eye on their comings and goings.  I have some training in the medical arts, though, if not magical healing."*

She pauses for a moment.  *"But I wouldn't be opposed to staying behind.  Useful as my skills are, I'm willing to believe that I've deceived myself with my own suspicions."*

----------


## Volthawk

This wasn't going anywhere fast. Time to do the old strategy of 'say something decisive and hope everyone just goes with it'. *"Alright, here's what we're doing. You two head down there - see if you can get any information out of it, deal with it one way or another depending on said information, then come back. I'll hide out up here, and if they take aggressive action then I'll start killing them up here do my best to not die until you guys get back up. Sound good? Good. Off you go."*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Perfect!  Let's get at it, then,"* Nolwenn says, clapping her hands together in satisfaction, *"no time to lose."*  She turns around and raises her arms to shoulder-level so that Red can pick her up.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns sighed: "Alright, be sure to call out when you need us."

Carrying his burden, he descended to where he had hidden the downed Pterafolk. 

"I'll tie him up, you revive him."

----------


## The Hellbug

Down at the injured pterafolk, Nolwenn nods in agreement with The Red Horns before eagerly setting upon her unconscious patient.  After a few minutes investigating injuries, checking bandages, and applying salves, she steps back and wipes the sweat from her forehead.  *"That's all I can do,"* she announces, *"unless you have some magical healing up your sleeve, we just need to wait until they wake--doubt it will be long.  In the meantime: preparations.  I have a spell that can magically compel friendship out of people, but I'd prefer to avoid using it.  It will be just as effective after we've exhausted other methods anyway.  If they don't speak common, I will understand through my spell and can act as interpreter for you, and we can try to communicate back with pantomime and my illusions.  Difficult but definitely possible."*

She settles down to cast her spell and waits for the pterafolk to awake.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Medicine check with a doctor's kit in case that helps: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Ritually casting Comprehend Languages and then waiting for consciousness to get this show on the road.

----------


## agignac

The pterafolk had been on death's doorstep, but Nolwenn's ministrations helped stabilize the creature, and prevented it from bleeding out. They only had to wait a minute or so before the creature's eyelids opened, and then an inner eyelid peeled back, revealing a groggy, brown eye with a vertacle pupil. It squawked in alarm, and scrabbled backwards a few feet. It opened its beak-like mouth, and said, *"Don't kill me!"*

Its voice was high, it had thick accent, and it wasn't clear how it spoke without having lips, but the pterafolk's words were clearly in common.

----------


## The Hellbug

One of Nolwenn's eyes pops open, her concentration on her ritual interrupted, when the pterafolk awakes.  *"Oh, you're up, good,"* she observes getting to her feet, *"no need to worry, that wasn't the plan.  You'd already be quite dead without our intervention--quite the fall you had, practically miraculous you survived, don't you agree?  Water?  Oh, and please try to keep still, it'll be much better for your wounds."*  She takes a step toward the downed and bound creature and offers her water skin.

Whether or not their captive accepts, the wizard continues, sliding into a hastily-constructed persona and pacing as she explains the situation.  *"We're travelers from Port Nyanzaru--fortune-hunters, explorers, it probably doesn't matter much to you.  We've been tramping through this jungle, through swamp and over mountain, for weeks now.  You'll have to excuse us for the brusque introduction; we were hoping to rest for the next leg of our journey in Mbala but, as you are, I'm sure, intimately aware, that's not a possibility."*  She stops and sends an accusatory glare towards the pterfolk.  *"I'm going to be very clear with you, try to paint a mental picture so that you can understand our situation.  The lack of rest would be disappointing enough, but imagine our surprise when we found that the reason for it was that they had been massacred and their bodies desecrated.  And then imagine that our guide had kin among them.  Are you following this?  Do you perhaps understand why we're having this conversation?"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns watched with interest and some confusion as Nolwen spelled out for the Pterafolk how to best lie to her.

----------


## agignac

The pterafolk stared at the rapid-talking human, though her eyes kept moving to the striking figure of The Red Horns. When it became clear that the human expected an answer, she said, *"You....want a place to rest? With...us?"*

----------


## The Hellbug

*"No,"* Nolwenn answers with an exaggerated disappointed sigh, *"we want to know where you took our guide."*  She conjures up an illusionary depiction of Qawasha.  *"This man.  Was putting the dead to rest in Mbala all yesterday.  We know one of yours was keeping an eye on him."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For a still image, *minor illusion* should be sufficient.

----------


## agignac

*"Oh!"* the pterafolk says, the word coming out like a squawk. *"You want our breakfast! It is in the cave, in a nest, waiting for the hatchlings to awake. It is very fresh, we will share with you if you don't kill me!"*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horn whispered to Nolwenn: "Alright, any more questions, or can we get back to plan A before they eat our guide?"

----------


## The Hellbug

*"Yes, and quickly,"* Nolwenn whispers, not bothering to hide that she is doing so from the pterafolk, *"just one moment longer."*

*"Not a particularly compelling invitation,"* she continues with the pterafolk, managing not to grimace in disgust, *"and I don't see how you would think it would be so unless you were also accustomed to eating your own kind--quite dreadful.  It's not wonder your people have such a reputation.  How about this person?  She's been living here since Mbala was abandoned and yet she hasn't become breakfast yet.  Why?"*  She replaces her illusionary image with one of Mama Pu'pu with a flick of her wrist.

----------


## agignac

The pterafolk recoiled in fear for several moments, before realizing the image was an illusion. *"No! Not her! She bad luck, bad juju, very dangerous! She kill many many many! Don't give me to her!!"*

Back near the top of the cliff, Draelin heard a new sound coming from within. Small, high pitched voices, squawking hungrily. The hatchlings woke up.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn raises an eyebrow at the pterafolk's reaction.  *"No need to worry...about that, at least, wasn't even on the menu; she had similar things to say about you, by the way,"* she replies, *"and I'd love to chat with you more about that particular subject, but, speaking of menus, it looks like we need to stop your people from killing and eating our guide.  If we don't need to drive them out entirely, we'll let them know where you can be rescued."* 

She nods at Red and prepares to fly back up to the nest.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded back and stabbed the captured creatures in the neck in a swift motion, to make the death as quick and painless as possible. *Spoiler: Pending reactions from Nolwenn*
Show

Then he grabbed Nolwenn to fly her back up - a task that was much more difficult and strenous than the reverse before. 

"Has anything changed?" He whispered to Draelin

----------


## The Hellbug

Everything's going fine as The Red Horns nods back until he tightens his grip on his weapon.  Nolwenn's stomach twists and she reaches out to grab his arm.  *"No!  What are you do--"*

--and in a shimmer of silvery mist, she finds herself standing between Red and the bound pterafolk, facing their prisoner.  She blinks once in confusion, disoriented, before finding her mental balance and spinning around toward the undead tiefling.  *"We need to go,"* she starts unsteadily but gaining in momentum as she speaks, *"this creature isn't a threat to us and, once we free Qawasha, I suspect none of them will be.  No need to spill more blood than necessary.  That's not why we're here."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bonus action to Misty Step (as per the feat) and then just talking.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns is once more confused.
"You are sending mixed messages here. You do know that there are only three outcomes: The knots hold and he is killed gruesomely by some critters in the jungle - unable to defend himself. The knots don't hold and he comes after us to warn his people. Or I kill him now and remove both options. 

But since you are wasting magic energy to save this wretched creature, I'll give you your wish. And if this bites us in our behinds, I'll make sure to tell you "I told you so" before we die due to your misplaced morals."

The Red Horns looked grim as he gripped Nolwenn and flew them upwards with a lot of effort.

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn sighs with relief when Red lowers his weapon and, perhaps wisely, doesn't push back against his condemnation of her wishes.  *"Understood,"* is all she says before allowing the artificer to pick her up and lug her back up to the nest's entrance where Draelin hopefully waits.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin doesn't wait for a full explanation from the others, just a confirmation that they're not leaving before gesturing with a hand towards the nest and drawing his rapier. *"Feeding time in there. If we're doing this, we need to go now."*

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Red Horns nodded and sent his construct next to him into position and prepared again three stones to be thrown, while he readied his Yklwa. 
"Ready when you are. Concentrate on one after the other until they collapse. No mercy"

At that last whispered command he threw a dark look at Nolwenn. Then he touched his construct, giving it a bit of added durability

*Spoiler*
Show



Precasting and concentrating on Heroism for the construct as the main tank for the team (gains 5 temp hp every round)

Provided we start with a surprise round, I'm rolling two rounds of attacks as well as initiative 

Ini
(1d20+3)[*15*]

Yklwa attack:
Surprise Round (1d20+8)[*16*], damage (1d8)[*7*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*3*]

Round 1 (1d20+8)[*27*], damage (1d8)[*1*]+5, if crit (1d8)[*2*]

Construct: Magic Stone
Surprise Round (1d20+7)[*25*], damage (1d6)[*6*]+5, if crit (1d6)[*4*]

Round 1 (1d20+7)[*13*], damage (1d6)[*6*]+5, if crit (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## The Hellbug

Nolwenn huffs at Red's look as soon as his back is turned, but, if Draelin's report is accurate, he's not necessarily wrong.  The three will be badly outnumbered and will need every advantage they can get if they are to save Qawasha.

The wizard rushes into the larger cave area as the tiefling and his construct let loose their opening barrage, and an idea pops into her head.  Certainly, a good way to even the odds would be to give the pterafolk some other potential crisis to worry about.  With that thought, she hurls a bolt of fire at one of the pterafolk near the inhabited nest and, as she settles into a corner between cave wall and nest and casts another spell, sending a terrible gust of wind across the center of the cave and towards the fire and the pair of pterafolk next to it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Surprise round:Nolwenn moves into the room and fires off a flame bolt at pterafolk C.
Attack: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Damage: (1d10)[*3*]

Round 1:  Nolwenn moves to the little cranny between wall and nest and casts Gust of Wind, targeting it across the center of the cave to hit the two pterafolk and the firepit in the middle there.  Strength save is DC15 or get knocked back 15 feet.

----------


## Volthawk

Draelin couldn't help but notice the animosity in the tunnel, but now wasn't really the time or place to address it. Instead, once the others are ready to attack he gets moving - he was quick on his feet, after all, and he hoped that meant he was capable of running in past the thrown spears and slung spells, get in close and drop one before darting back to rejoin the group. That was the hope, at least.

*Spoiler*
Show


Looks like surprise doesn't give any advantage or the like. Got a few things that will go differently depending on past results, let me know if it doesn't make sense.

Surprise Round:
Move: Move to pterafolk G - if it's within 35ft, Draelin can get there with his normal move, if not he'll need to use Cunning Action as a bonus action to Dash, so in that case ignore Insightful Fighting below.
Bonus action: Dash as above or Insightful Fighting - Draelin makes an Insight check ((1d20+9)[*11*]) opposed by its Deception check, and on a success he can sneak attack it regardless of the advantage/disadvantage situation for a minute or until I use this on someone else.
Action: Attack Pterafolk G
 - Attack: (1d20+7)[*18*]
 - Damage: (1d8+7)[*12*] + (2d6)[*4*] SA if Insightful Fighting succeeds

Round 1:
Bonus Action: If Pterafolk G is alive and I couldn't Insightful Fighting last round, doing that now before attacking (see roll above). If after my attack I still have my bonus action, and either Pterafolk A is alive at the end of my attack or I had to attack F and it survived, then take a Disengage action through Cunning Action. If I kill G with this turn's attack, or move to F and kill him (ie if I have no need to Disengage), then Dash through Cunning Action.
Action: Attack Pterafolk G if it's still alive - if not use some move to get to F
 - Attack: (1d20+7)[*14*]
 - Damage: (1d8+7)[*14*] + (2d6)[*12*] SA if Insightful Fighting succeeds
Move: Move back to the others (potentially benefitting from Disengage or Dash, depending on what I needed to use my bonus action on) - this might not get me exactly back to the others if I had to dash in the surprise round or move to attack F without killing it this round, but it'll get me close.

----------

